# Show us your Titanium....



## potnoodle (3 Jun 2010)

Found one for steel and carbon but not for titanium so i thought i would get the ball rolling.
































Have got some plans to change some of the kit fitted to the bike.

Have a set of Easton Carbon Wing bars turning up tomorrow and going t order a new saddle in a few weeks time. then going to get a set of Mavic wheels.

This is what i use for my commute bike


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (3 Jun 2010)

Can't really see those photos, might be better taking them from the other side so they are lit by the sun, or in some shade and using a bit of fill-in flash.

Looks nice though, I think.


----------



## potnoodle (3 Jun 2010)

Will get some better pics over the weekend as these where taken with my Iphone which is not great. Should have the new bars on by then too.


----------



## redddraggon (3 Jun 2010)




----------



## bauldbairn (3 Jun 2010)

Nice bike potnoodle!  - as Sh4rkybloke says photos are a bit dark though! 



redddraggon said:


>



Very nice reddragon! 

I do believe those are the same aluminium Tacx bottle cages as mine.


----------



## potnoodle (3 Jun 2010)

Very nice bike that 

Will be taking some better pics later of mine.



redddraggon said:


>


----------



## dodgy (3 Jun 2010)

potnoodle said:


> Will get some better pics over the weekend as these where taken with my Iphone which is not great. Should have the new bars on by then too.



The Iphone can take fairly decent photos, even a decent DSLR would have struggled to take the same picture with the sun behind  Looks like a series of silhouettes 

Is it a Planet X per chance? I have one, too


----------



## potnoodle (3 Jun 2010)

No its a Rewel and i will be getting the DSLR out to get some better pics


----------



## dodgy (3 Jun 2010)

My Winter/bad weather bike to complement my carbon good weather bike. The mudguards have now been adjusted better since the picture was taken and the stays trimmed down


----------



## vorsprung (3 Jun 2010)

Maybe I should clean it?


----------



## Jezston (3 Jun 2010)

NOOB QUESTION TIME

What are the advantages of titanium over other materials? Don't seem to see many bikes made out of it...


----------



## dodgy (3 Jun 2010)

Jezston said:


> NOOB QUESTION TIME
> 
> What are the advantages of titanium over other materials? Don't seem to see many bikes made out of it...



No corrosion.
No need for paint.
Scratches can be buffed out with light sand paper.
Gives a very forgiving and comfortable ride.
Strong for its weight.
Likely to survive a crash well.
Doesn't 'work harden' (like some alloys can - i.e. become brittle over time)

There are more, but that's off the top of my head!


----------



## jags (3 Jun 2010)

much more expensive.


----------



## nmcgann (3 Jun 2010)

Planet-X Ti Pro Road


----------



## JiMBR (4 Jun 2010)

Nice...bet that shifts!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Jun 2010)

Am I alone in finding the ostentatious display of flashy bikes in this thread distasteful?

Jealous moi?




*green*


----------



## Flying Dodo (4 Jun 2010)

My Planet X, as well as being flash, is also very clever in being able to stand up on its own.


----------



## MacB (4 Jun 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Am I alone in finding the ostentatious display of flashy bikes in this thread distasteful?
> 
> Jealous moi?
> 
> ...



I always had the impression you were just alone


----------



## scook94 (5 Jun 2010)

Ooh! I'll get some new pics of mine done with the new handle bars and stem and get them up here soon!


----------



## craigwend (5 Jun 2010)

Oh well here goes...

(bottom of page 3 fnnarr)

https://www.cyclechat.net/











Now with silver (ti) tape

https://www.cyclechat.net/












Unecessary bits seatpost and collar, but why not?

3bm - I promise to come on a steel bike for FNRTC...


----------



## Aperitif (6 Jun 2010)

My bike went out to play with Flying Dodo's bike yesterday, but needed some help to stand up from St Pancras Station.

Planet X Ti is a very comfortable bike - 'natural' in front of a camera...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Jun 2010)

I love these Planet X Ti bikes folks - mine's virtually identical, well the forks and the wheels...


----------



## Globalti (9 Jun 2010)

The first titanium bike I rode was a Marin Team Titanium MTB. The ride was so smooth I thought it had a puncture and stopped to check. Since then I've had a Kona Hei Hei and two Globals, which were made somewhere like Ukraine or Czech Republic for Ride On cycles in Rawtenstall, though I think they've discontinued them now:


----------



## scook94 (11 Jun 2010)

Here she is in her completed form.


----------



## HLaB (11 Jun 2010)

Looks terrible scook, I know a local recycler based in Dunfermline that will ensure its recycled appropriately .

Seriously the bike was a good one before but it looks a lot better with that new stem.


----------



## JiMBR (11 Jun 2010)

HLaB said:


> Seriously the bike was a good one before but it looks a lot better with that new stem.




Nah...the stem should be pointing up more! 

Seriously though, once again...stunning bike m8.


----------



## craigwend (11 Jun 2010)

New pics today - after she'd been away at LBS having a well deserved service


----------



## jayonabike (11 Jun 2010)

I'm waiting for my Euros to turn up, only a few more weeks.....


----------



## craigwend (11 Jun 2010)

lazyj said:


> I'm waiting for my Euros to turn up, only a few more weeks.....



She's 4 years old in 2 weeks time 

The do keep thier looks 

Enjoy - absolutely lovely ride - a timeless classic.


----------



## bauldbairn (12 Jun 2010)

scook94 said:


> Here she is in her completed form.



Very Nice Bike!


----------



## NapoleonD (17 Jun 2010)

Pimped up my Litespeed today... (This is normally my winter/training bike, just changed the wheels for this shot...)


----------



## TheDoctor (17 Jun 2010)

Feeling a little inadequate now...
This is my Dynatech 401Ti frame.
It's the first road bike I had, and so I can't bear to get rid of it. I have nascent plans to make a SS or fixie from it. Photo doesn't really do it justice.


----------



## dodgy (17 Jun 2010)

I'd love to build an old dynatech frame up. They are very evocative for me, reminds me of when I first got into cycling in the late 80s.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Jun 2010)

Has it got its own bedroom, Doc?



TheDoctor said:


> Feeling a little inadequate now...
> This is my Dynatech 401Ti frame.
> It's the first road bike I had, and so I can't bear to get rid of it. I have nascent plans to make a SS or fixie from it. Photo doesn't really do it justice.


----------



## TheDoctor (22 Jun 2010)

Heh-heh. That's a dining table with an old towel on it for a neutral background.
Does look a bit like a small bed, I'll grant you, but it isn't.
I have been known to share a room with that frame and three other bikes in the dim and distant past (well, a couple of years ago).


----------



## New Horizon (25 Jun 2010)

My Van Nicholas Amazon - XT drivetrain (Ultegra front) and hubs, 32H DRC rims, Tiagra STI's, Tektro & Shimano cantilevers, winter tyres!


----------



## craigwend (25 Jun 2010)

Nice ...


----------



## P.H (27 Jun 2010)

My Planet X Sportive, glistening today in the sunshine. Bought the frame over a year ago but it hasn't yet had much use. Took me a few months to build it up, then the Enigma Ti fork was recalled in Feb for a replacement that never happened. Currently with a cheap but decent carbon fork, though long term if I can't find a suitable Ti one it'll probably get steel. Also been a bit disappointed with the frame mudguard clearance. It was sold as suitable for 25mm and mudguards, you could at a squeeze, but IMO not safely except maybe on perfect tarmac. I'd built it up and ridden it a fair bit before trying to fit the mudguards, if I'd noticed straight away I'd have sent it back. Luckily it's a comfy frame even with 23mm tyres.
So. I'll reserve judgment till I've ridden it another few thousand miles, but on todays ride in the sunshine it was everything I'd hoped it would be.


----------



## d70ar9 (11 Oct 2010)

I have finally got my new Planet X Ti Sportive - it was built up using all that i could salvage from my old Trek which was written off by a Taxi...

New Saddle 




Old Shots








































Frame: Planet X Ti Sportive
Forks: Columbus Tusk Light
Groupset: Sram Rival
Wheels: Planet X Model B
Tyres: Schwalbe Lugano


----------



## P.H (11 Oct 2010)

That's really nice, about as different from mine as you could get with the same frame.  Though you've fitted the brooks before me!  That must be one of the last Linskey built frames, that partnership was never going to last long with PX selling frames for half the price of Linskey's own branded frames.


----------



## d70ar9 (12 Oct 2010)

Yeah i think there were 3 frames left after i got mine - however the new Van Nicholas ones are still supposed to be good.

I put the Brooks on immediately then switched to a Romin for a few weeks but have just gone back to the Brooks you can't beat its comfort. Like you i was disappointed at the lack of mudguard coverage - i can only just squeeze a pair of Mr Cruds on with 23 tyres. Although i love my bike i think in hindsight i may have gone for the Sabbath Silk Route frameset which is available around a similar price but is much more versatile...


----------



## lmow20 (29 Oct 2010)

Look at this...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/stronglight/4040453738/in/photostream/

Definition of bikeporn.


----------



## e-rider (29 Oct 2010)

pretty nice - I don't like the brake levers and the shape of the bars, plus the skin wall tyres - otherwise very good


----------



## Campfire (3 Nov 2010)

I've got a titanium frame in my garage that was my Dad's, I think it's a Speedwell? Not sure what to do with it, it's too big for me unfortunately.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Nov 2010)

Campfire said:


> I've got a titanium frame in my garage that was my Dad's, I think it's a Speedwell? Not sure what to do with it, it's too big for me unfortunately.



I would happily relieve you of it if you want to sell and if it's the right size for me


----------



## potnoodle (7 Jan 2011)

here are some better pictures of mine.


----------



## potnoodle (7 Jan 2011)

have added a new saddle and relaced the outer gear cable with Goodridge braided outer since these pics.


----------



## lmow20 (7 Jan 2011)

minty curved seatstays!


----------



## nr. (12 Jan 2011)

Still needs the chain fitting, obviously, but here's my winter project. Far more details (just in case anyone is even remotely interested) at http://nronketti.wordpress.com/

A quick rundown: Sp!n Spitfire Ti frame, carbon fork and Ti headet. Planet-X model B wheels. Sram Apex groupset. Giant Contact bars and stem. Fizik Arione saddle. Dreadful £5 seatpost from eBay that I can't wait to throw in the bin once my finances have recovered. Shimano 105 pedals.

Hope you like it.


----------



## Garz (12 Jan 2011)

Just reading your blog nr. sounds like a fantastic project, cant wait to see more updates mate!

I'm just breaking in my new Ti steed (Enigma) and on these rough UK roads it soaks up the buzz like no other compared to my older alu framed machine!


----------



## d70ar9 (20 Jan 2011)

Got some new wheels on my Planet X Ti Sportive


----------



## Garz (21 Jan 2011)

Nice colour scheme there d70ar9!


----------



## ed! (26 Jan 2011)

My bike build project...

(Apologies for the sub-standard phone camera photo - I'm no David Bailey  )


----------



## topcat1 (27 Jan 2011)

Ed is that the lynskey helix? if so lets have the full storey

that bar tape has to go

very nice frame


----------



## Aperitif (27 Jan 2011)

I like that frame too - in the natural finish...for baby oil purposes you undersand  - but the Lynskey website has some naff photos with mosh weld detailing...compared to my old one anyway.


----------



## ed! (29 Jan 2011)

Short version:
- Lynskey Helix frame
- Chris King headset
- Alpha Q GS40 fork
- Campag groupset (record levers and chainset, chorus front and rear mech, centaur cassette)
- KMC gold chain (with titatium coated / oxide whatchamacallit thingymabob)
- Mavic SSC Brakes
- Deda Newton stem and bars
- Mavic Ksyrium SL wheels
- Thomson Masterpiece seatpost
- Fizik Arione CX Braided saddle
- Shimano M520 SPD pedals

Some time around May 2010, I wanted to build a "Sunday best" bike, especially as my friends had nice carbon bikes. I figured I'd want something that would last (I didn't think I'd buy any more bikes after this), so felt Ti was the way to go. I got a lot of advice from a friend of mine who has several Ti bikes. I was going to go for one of the Planet X Ti frames, especially as they had the Lynskey made ones at the time, but when I came across the Helix frameset on ebay, took a huge punt.

I cherry picked the remaining components from numerous places, including ebay, forums and retailers. I managed to put it together a month or so ago, and ridden it a couple of times, but not enough to really realise the difference. Given that I have since got a new CX bike from Condor, I really can save this for dry days / summer :-)

@Aperitif: There is a small unpainted section (chain stay)...so it is baby oilable!


----------



## lmow20 (30 Jan 2011)

hang on, 

a ti bike doesn't need dry days. minty set up, must have dropped a fair few for the frame and groupo. All the way on the lynskey frames, I'm picking up my sportive on tuesday, been waiting since mid october for it. Oh my days, I'll be like a child again when that bad boy comes home 

enjoy


----------



## mike-L (30 Jan 2011)

Very jealous of all of you. Planet X have big delay on the Road Ti, not sure I can wait for the summer so I'm going to look at Burls - looks similar value. Anyone got a recent one?


----------



## MacB (30 Jan 2011)

mike-L said:


> Very jealous of all of you. Planet X have big delay on the Road Ti, not sure I can wait for the summer so I'm going to look at Burls - looks similar value. Anyone got a recent one?



Not yet, but agreed my final drawings a week or so ago, there are a few floating around and not heard any negatives yet. Of course, now that I've commited and parted with some readies, negatives will come flooding out of the woodwork.


----------



## mike-L (31 Jan 2011)

MacB - very keen to watch your build! Did you go for a proper fit or send measurements?
Start a thread when you can.



MacB said:


> Not yet, but agreed my final drawings a week or so ago, there are a few floating around and not heard any negatives yet. Of course, now that I've commited and parted with some readies, negatives will come flooding out of the woodwork.


----------



## mike-L (5 Feb 2011)

Most people who are looking will know that Planet X are moving from Lynskey to Van Nic. to source their Ti frames and as a consequence there have been no Pro Road Ti frames for sale for some time. 

I just checked the site and they now have one, medium, for sale at £800. I'd have already bought it if the finances were in place, but theyr're not - so someone else grab a bargain - there won't ever be many Lynskey's around at this price!

http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/i/q/FRPXTIPRO/planet-x-ti-pro-road-frame


----------



## Garz (6 Feb 2011)

Looks like it's gone mate.


----------



## mike-L (7 Feb 2011)

some lucky bastard!


Garz said:


> Looks like it's gone mate.


----------



## PatrickPending (13 Feb 2011)

mike-L said:


> Very jealous of all of you. Planet X have big delay on the Road Ti, not sure I can wait for the summer so I'm going to look at Burls - looks similar value. Anyone got a recent one?



yes got a Burls in october 2009 - splendid frame made a very nice bike.


----------



## mike-L (14 Feb 2011)

This Post Is Useless Without Pics


8^)




PatrickPending said:


> yes got a Burls in october 2009 - splendid frame made a very nice bike.


----------



## TheDoctor (19 Feb 2011)

Well, here's my recently-rebuilt Raleigh 401Ti DynaTech.









It's a steel and titanium composite frame - top and down tubes are Ti, seat tube stays and forks are steel. I bought it in '94, and it was the first decent road bike I had. The RHS gear lever boss has damaged threads, but it makes a great SS. This is my main commuting bike.

It's got the original seatpost, a Bell saddle with built-in LED light, 105 chainset with 39T ring (from Jiggerypokery of this parish), Sora brakes with Tektro 'cross levers, Shimano R500 wheels ans a 16T rear sprocket. The paint is original, and more purpley than the photo looks. Very dull light today, on account of the drizzle.


----------



## P.H (20 Feb 2011)

I coveted one of those when they came out, though I was never sure of the reasoning for mixing the materials. As nobody else seems to have done it since I can't be alone in that. I suppose one explanation is it allows you to post the same bike in two Cycle Chat threads 

Still looks a great bike.


----------



## TheDoctor (27 Feb 2011)

I suspect they'd done the tooling for bonded steel frames, then some Ti tubes became available.
At the price point (£450 IIRC) it was this or a Dawes in 501 tubing.
A C+ review at the time summed it up as 'Titanium? For under £500???'


----------



## srw (10 Apr 2011)

Mmmmm....

To be accessorised further.


----------



## MacB (10 Apr 2011)

very nice SRW, and noted your huge leap in speed on your 14 mile loop...superb!!!


----------



## MacB (11 Apr 2011)

Here's my new Burls finally built up, well nearly still needs FD, but not done more than round the block yet:-


----------



## MrRidley (11 Apr 2011)

Very very nice indeed MacB, how long did the entire project take ?


----------



## kennyb (11 Apr 2011)

My litespeed ghishallo..above left.


----------



## MacB (11 Apr 2011)

MrRidley said:


> Very very nice indeed MacB, how long did the entire project take ?



 There were two timescales, the first being the one that Burls worked to and the second being the same with the added MacB procrastination factor. I would say you could reasonably expect a total build time of 3 months, from initial contact to completed frame or bike. I think mine was nearer 18 months but 2-3 months from when I actually signed off on the CAD drawings.

There are further tweaks to come and various parts upgrades as they wear out and funds become available. I focused what I had on frame, forks, headset and wheelset, they are what I wanted, as are bars and saddle. The rest are use what I had or secondhand, I want fancier cranks, STI's and a Thomson Elite seatpost. I may also change the stem but not until I've fully broken in the ride position.


----------



## MrRidley (11 Apr 2011)

MacB said:


> There were two timescales, the first being the one that Burls worked to and the second being the same with the added MacB procrastination factor. I would say you could reasonably expect a total build time of 3 months, from initial contact to completed frame or bike. I think mine was nearer 18 months but 2-3 months from when I actually signed off on the CAD drawings.
> 
> There are further tweaks to come and various parts upgrades as they wear out and funds become available. I focused what I had on frame, forks, headset and wheelset, they are what I wanted, as are bars and saddle. The rest are use what I had or secondhand, I want fancier cranks, STI's and a Thomson Elite seatpost. I may also change the stem but not until I've fully broken in the ride position.



I've done it to a lesser extent, bought a Van Nic Yukon chose my own groupset, stem, bars already had my own wheels, picked a nice honey coloured Brooks, all in all took about 2 days  i'm now just tweaking things to suit with the stem being first to get changed to a shorter one.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Apr 2011)

MacB said:


> Here's my new Burls finally built up, well nearly still needs FD, but not done more than round the block yet:-



Very nice Mac, really..... now all you have to do is get yer arse out on a ride with us...


----------



## MacB (11 Apr 2011)

MrRidley said:


> I've done it to a lesser extent, bought a Van Nic Yukon chose my own groupset, stem, bars already had my own wheels, picked a nice honey coloured Brooks, all in all took about 2 days  i'm now just tweaking things to suit with the stem being first to get changed to a shorter one.



An excellent choice, Van Nich were up there on my short list with a lean towards the Amazon over the Yukon(though the Yukon is prettier), I also looked closely at the Sabbath offerings, in particular the Silk Route. But none of them quite had what I wanted and the prices were comparable at £1k for the Burls frame. The actual differences aren't huge but they were insurmountable without customisation:-

I have clearances for up to 700x42 tyres
disc brake mounts without canti ones as well
a 200mm headtube

I've only got 700x28 tyres on there as I got a really good deal on them, I plan to go with 700x32, or bigger, when they wear out. I may even reserve the 28's for when I need to keep pace with others and use bigger tyres for solo rides. One of the beauties of disc brakes is I can swap the tyres easily and not worry about clearances.

I did break one cardinal rule by going with the Hope hubs, I now have a noisy freewheel  , i just wanted the Hopes, still it should keep me turning the pedals!


----------



## MacB (11 Apr 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Very nice Mac, really..... now all you have to do is get yer arse out on a ride with us...



I'm working on it buddy, health and weight haven't been so good(read that as shocking), I literally couldn't complete a full ride at the moment...baby steps...hopefully this will spur me on, or is it time for another project


----------



## Garz (11 Apr 2011)

Looks a great bit of forgery that Mac!


----------



## Andrew Br (12 Apr 2011)

Here's my stolen/recovered/converted to Rohloff Enigma:-




11-01-27 Rohloff Enigma RHS by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr

It looks rather like McB's but I bet it weighs more.
This is the battlecruiser that nearly squashed Dell's filled with helium bike on the train back from Blackpool the other week.


----------



## Garz (12 Apr 2011)

Very robust and ready for the miles!

What enigma frame is that btw?


----------



## Andrew Br (13 Apr 2011)

Garz said:


> What enigma frame is that btw?



It's an Excel, the original one when the Excel frame was a tourer.
It's custom and, IMO, it's fugly not the most attractive bike ever.


----------



## Jezston (14 Apr 2011)

MacB said:


> Here's my new Burls finally built up, well nearly still needs FD, but not done more than round the block yet:-




Wait ... hangon ... with all your talk of hub gears - alfines, rohloffs and so on over the last year or so ... you've gone for a bike with a derrailleur?


----------



## MacB (14 Apr 2011)

Jezston said:


> Wait ... hangon ... with all your talk of hub gears - alfines, rohloffs and so on over the last year or so ... you've gone for a bike with a derrailleur?



calm down, the other two bikes are hub gears, built to serve a utalitarian purpose, this one is indulgence so I'm not concerned about parts longevity in the same way.

On the other hand you're right and, at heart, I'm just an ageing tart trying to buy a little zip in his life  

I'm still sticking to my idea of 3/4 bikes being the right number:-

1. Dawes - pub bike - all purpose, leave outside shops, bike, as few gears as possible, hub gears(3 in this case), rack and guards for utility, big enough tyres to do light trails etc.
2. Salsa Vaya - commuter/allrounder - reliable and low maintenance, so disc brakes, enough gears to be able to do long hilly rides if needed, hub gears(currently I-9 but plans for future Alfine 11), rack and guards for utility, puncture proof tyres again big enough to do light trails, dynamo lighting and wheel, ability to take deraillers if needed and comfort prioritised over speed.
3. Burls - weekend bike - for fun only and can be whatever you like - this was what I liked though I accept that I've still leant towards utalitarian potential with rack mounts, big tyre clearances and disc brakes.
4. MTB - not currently required as I don't do proper off road and both the Dawes and Vaya would be capable of cyclocross style riding - but I don't rule it out as a possible in the future.

Piccies of all three bikes are in my album:-

http://www.cyclechat.net/gallery/album/4072/201-macb-bikes/

I had considered that bike No 2 needed to be titanium as well, anti rust etc, but then figured in my current age, life expectancy and needs and decided that it would be overkill


----------



## Jezston (14 Apr 2011)

How silly of me to think you might only want ONE bike


----------



## MacB (14 Apr 2011)

Jezston said:


> How silly of me to think you might only want ONE bike



Hmmm, need and want, I'd fulfilled needs and this was a want...but don't castigate yourself for being silly, I've procrastinated and debated for so long it wouldn't have been easy for anyone to follow my thought processes!

By the way, if it had to be one bike only then it would be Ti with hub gear and maybe a spare hub gear wheel at home in case of mechanicals.


----------



## P.H (15 Apr 2011)

Looking good MacB. Have you got the geometry of the Burls? Looks very steep at the front, though it could be the angle of the photo. Do you have any toe overlap?

And what's the verdict on the EBB on the other bike?


----------



## MacB (16 Apr 2011)

I haven't tested for toe overlap, in fact I've never tested for it on any of my bikes and I've never caught a toe on the front wheel apart from when dicking about. I'll probably test for it now and then it'll prey on my mind if it exists  but don't feel bad!!!

Geometry, should be somewhere between the Dawes traditional horizontal and the Vaya pretty slopey, the actual numbers are:-

Head Tube - Angle 72.5, length 200mm and standard external headset as well, there's 8mm from top of HT to top of TT and 10mm from bottom of HT to bottom of DT
Top Tube - 547.5mm actual and 570mm virtual with a 10.6 degree slope
Seat Tube - Angle 72.5, length 566mm CtoT and 530mm CtoC, this gives me about 160mm of seatpost to saddle rails, but still dialling in position, am working on my fitness so doing the miles on the Vaya at present. Centre of BB to top of saddle along the line of the ST is about 795mm.
Chainstay - 435mm and clearance for tyres up to 700x44
Forks - trail is about 61 degrees, aim was for somewhere between road and touring for steering responsiveness

I think the length of the head tube makes the front look steeper, the HT and ST angles are definitely the same. As I say it's not done a mile yet so there'll be a bit of tweaking to do yet.

The EBB on the Vaya is great so far, my mileage has been building slowly and it's done about 200 miles now. I've undone it all and redone it just to check that there wasn't any unusual wear on the bearings or anything. All looked fine to me and setting the tension and aligning the EBB inserts is dead simple. Assuming I stay with the same ring to cog ratio when I run out of adjustment, or the chain starts to skip, then it's just new chain and back to the original adjustment point. But I'm not really going to know until I've got a few thousand miles on it. It was over 2k miles before I needed to move the wheel back in the Surly frame to adjust for chain tension.


----------



## Garz (16 Apr 2011)

Updated pictures of the Etape with new Brooks saddle and bottle cages:


----------



## zigzag (16 Apr 2011)

nice bikes, but why titanium bikes all look the same - same colour frame and black bits around it? can titanium be powdercoated?


----------



## Garz (16 Apr 2011)

Yes they can. But then they just look like another road bike.. with the silver (brushed or polished) if you know your bikes then you can tell it's a Ti frame. Each to their own on taste however.


----------



## P.H (16 Apr 2011)

MacB said:


> I haven't tested for toe overlap, in fact I've never tested for it on any of my bikes and I've never caught a toe on
> Head Tube - Angle 72.5, length 200mm and standard external headset as well, there's 8mm from top of HT to top of TT and 10mm from bottom of HT to bottom of DT
> Top Tube - 547.5mm actual and 570mm virtual with a 10.6 degree slope
> Seat Tube - Angle 72.5, length 566mm CtoT and 530mm CtoC, this gives me about 160mm of seatpost to saddle rails, but still dialling in position, am working on my fitness so doing the miles on the Vaya at present. Centre of BB to top of saddle along the line of the ST is about 795mm.
> ...



That all looks good to me MacB 


Thanks for such a comprehensive reply, now get out and ride


----------



## john59 (17 Apr 2011)

Van Nichols Euros.








John


----------



## Garz (17 Apr 2011)

Oooh shiny!

Nice that John!


----------



## skids (29 Apr 2011)

My Zepp cleaned ready for last Sundays century ride.


----------



## Andrew Br (10 Jun 2011)

I got my other bike back yesterday.
Enigma "reworked" the frame.
It's now much more attractive (IMO) and it still rides brilliantly:-




DSC_0105 by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr




11-06-09 Disc-braked Enigma road bike LHS by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr

I still need to fiddle with the saddle position and I'll trim the steerer when I'm happy with everything else.
I should also try to find a more inspiring back-drop.

The bike currently had quite a high Legg rating; no guards, no rack and no bag.


----------



## Garz (10 Jun 2011)

Looks like a very upright geometry there andrew.


----------



## Globalti (11 Jun 2011)

interesting bike.


----------



## MacB (13 Jun 2011)

Does look a lot better Andrew, you should post up before and after so that people have a point of reference.


----------



## Andrew Br (13 Jun 2011)

Garz said:


> Looks like a very upright geometry there andrew.



Yes, I don't seem to be able to do HDAU and see where I'm going.
Since the picture was taken, I've levelled the saddle and moved it back although I may tilt it up again after yesterday's 42 miles in 6.5 hours epic...................................



MacB said:


> Does look a lot better Andrew, you should post up before and after so that people have a point of reference.



Good idea Mac.
Before:-




DSC_0082 (2) by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr

After:-




11-06-09 Disc braked Enigma road bike RHS by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr


----------



## MacB (13 Jun 2011)

so is the main change a shallowing of the HT angle? it's funny because the tubes etc don't really look any different but the end result is markedly different. Do you have the detail re before and after, angles, what's changed, etc? Just being nosy really, certainly the later pic is far more similar to my Burls:-


http://www.cyclechat.net/gallery/image/870-img-6484jpg/

Though I need to take a more up to date pic after tweaking position etc.


----------



## Andrew Br (13 Jun 2011)

The main change is that the head-tube is 2cm shorter and they took 5mm off the seat tube.
It still doesn't look exactly as I wanted it to but ICBA to pursue it any further (and I'm pretty sure that Enigma would tell me to take a hike).

At some stage, I'll get a better looking fork and cascade that one onto the tourer or the MTB. I can't fault the way the fork rides though.


----------



## craigwend (19 Jun 2011)

Gave her a clean today so...


----------



## TrevorM (18 Aug 2011)

My Dawes Sportif Ti ready for Etape Hibernia this weekend


----------



## Garz (18 Aug 2011)

Has it been broken in yet?


----------



## TrevorM (18 Aug 2011)

Garz said:


> Has it been broken in yet?



What, the saddle?
Yea. The saddle's done just over 4000 miles. But it didn't need broken in as I find B17s comfortable from new.
The bike's done 1800.


----------



## Saundie (2 Oct 2011)

After many months of procrastination, telling myself I didn't want/need it, talking myself into and out of buying it, I finally bit the bullet and bought myself a Yukon yesterday;





It has an Ultegra triple crankset, Mavic Ksyrium elite wheels, VN carbon audax forks, and standard VN stem, seatpost, saddle, bar tape etc. I haven't ordered pedals yet, and due to an accident yesterday I can't ride at the moment anyway. Really looking forward to getting out on it as soon as I heal up (and fit pedals, obviously!).


----------



## Cyclist33 (2 Oct 2011)

Swoon.


----------



## Garz (2 Oct 2011)

Very nice. One thing I was wondering... can you get Ti forks?


----------



## Saundie (3 Oct 2011)

Garz said:


> Very nice. One thing I was wondering... can you get Ti forks?


Not from Van Nicholas (they do seem to exist though), however VN will sell you a titanium bell for a mere €75! I've ordered the pedals now, so a picture of the completed bike will be up in due course.


----------



## Goldie (5 Oct 2011)

Saundie said:


> ...however VN will sell you a titanium bell for a mere €75!



Brilliant! I hope it does the full Westminster set of chimes...


----------



## Saundie (8 Oct 2011)

I don't seem to be able to edit my previous post, so I'm going to have to make another one to add this photograph;





The obligatory kitchen shot!


----------



## Garz (8 Oct 2011)

The colour co-ordination goes well with the oven!


----------



## angeleye (3 Dec 2011)

thought i should add to the thread that made me yearn for a ti bike, some gorgeous bikes in here and heres my new build


----------



## Garz (4 Dec 2011)

A closeup of the frame would be a great addition to that shot angeleye!


----------



## angeleye (4 Dec 2011)

always happy to oblige


----------



## nwjgoode (18 Dec 2011)

some stunning bikes


----------



## Garz (19 Dec 2011)

Very nice they are!


----------



## Basil.B (20 Dec 2011)

Yes nice looking bikes.
Those forks look beefy in the last bike featured!


----------



## martint235 (17 Jan 2012)

Someone suggested I add Lelly to this thread although she's got a thread of her own somewhere. Planet X Sportive.


----------



## Aperitif (17 Jan 2012)

You'll enjoy that, Martin! Sort the skewer handle position out and varnish the table and chairs before the next photo. And flip the Hope - you'll only bang yer knees!


----------



## martint235 (17 Jan 2012)

Aperitif said:


> You'll enjoy that, Martin! Sort the skewer handle position out and varnish the table and chairs before the next photo. And flip the Hope - you'll only bang yer knees!


The GPS bracket stops the Hope being the other way around. What's up with the skewer this time??


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jan 2012)

huh! the skewer should point backwards... c'mon man.. get a grip


----------



## martint235 (17 Jan 2012)

One of them does point backwards!!!


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jan 2012)

*sigh* there is no hope....


----------



## Aperitif (17 Jan 2012)

martint235 said:


> The GPS bracket stops the Hope being the other way around. What's up with the skewer this time??


Put the front one at three o'clock, the rear one at (about) 11 o'clock, dump the GPS or, release the Hope clamp and rotate same whilst removing/replacing GPS (if you must). Oh, and spray the Hope a different colour - it looks naff with a black groupset.


----------



## martint235 (17 Jan 2012)

Aperitif said:


> Put the front one at three o'clock, the rear one at (about) 11 o'clock, dump the GPS or, release the Hope clamp and rotate same whilst removing/replacing GPS (if you must). Oh, and spray the Hope a different colour - it looks naff with a black groupset.


That's it. Ruin how I feel about my new pride and joy.


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (17 Jan 2012)

On the subject of skewer positioning:
"Quick release angle on the front skewer shall be an upward angle which tightens just aft of the fork and the rear quick release shall tighten at an angle that bisects angle between the seat and chain stays. It is acceptable, however, to have the rear quick release tighten upward, just aft of the seat stay, when the construction of the frame or its dropouts will not allow the preferred positioning. For Time Trial bikes only, quick releases may be in the horizontal position facing towards the rear of the bike. This is for maximum aero effect."

@Martint235 Judging by the height of your saddle and the difference between it and the bars, I deduce two things: firstly you might reasonably be described as "lanky" and secondly you are either youthful or a yoga teacher.


----------



## martint235 (17 Jan 2012)

I am youthful particularly when compared to someone like 'Teef and I could be described as tall yes.


----------



## Aperitif (17 Jan 2012)

He's long - like pastry that's been rolled in one direction and not t'other. Forget youthful, and yoga? Yogi maybe, although he's had some of the rough edges knocked off him since he's become an honorary Southern Softie...viz. the Ti bike, instead of one that looked like a rolling allotment.


----------



## zigzag (17 Jan 2012)

very nice bike Martin! (and not dirty, yet ) was that a swap or an addition?


----------



## martint235 (17 Jan 2012)

zigzag said:


> very nice bike Martin! (and not dirty, yet ) was that a swap or an addition?


Hi Rimas, it's an addition. If all goes to plan it's the one I'll be riding for LEL. And I've heard titanium is self-cleaning !!!!


----------



## rb58 (17 Jan 2012)

Let's face it Martin. It was just an excuse to buy some baby oil..... Nice bike BTW - I knew you'd see sense in the end.


----------



## martint235 (17 Jan 2012)

I really, really dread to think what some people get up to with their Ti bikes. Baby oil???


----------



## Flying Dodo (17 Jan 2012)

martint235 said:


> I really, really dread to think what some people get up to with their Ti bikes. Baby oil???


 
Strictly for polishing purposes only! Less drag on the frame = faster speed.

(Although I use aircraft polish, but I do know some people who use baby oil).


----------



## martint235 (18 Jan 2012)

Surely if you want faster speed, you buy a carbon bike!! All creating very disturbing images of men in dark garages with baby oil.


----------



## rb58 (18 Jan 2012)

I like it so much I'd use baby oil on a carbon bike too. If I had one. And if I didn't think it would melt.....


----------



## martint235 (18 Jan 2012)

You're not making it sound any better Ross


----------



## srw (18 Feb 2012)

With apologies for the lousy images - it had got dark before we'd finished.











Santana tandem from 2003 in a sand-blasted finish, S&S couplings and a proprietary Santana coupling on the oval bottom tube. Ultegra STIs, DuraAce triple front, XTR rear mech (11-34 cassette), Hydraulic rear disc brake. All I've done to it so far is replace the pilot's gel saddle with a Brooks titanium - the setup is as on the test ride. The offset between the cranks is absolutely deliberate!

We took this out for a testride and found ourselves bowling along a flat road at evens without really trying - cruising speed on our touring tandem is more like 15mph. The previous owner replaced the stock smallest chainring with something even smaller, so the lowest gear is something ludicrous like 26 x 34. At the top it's about 52 x 11.

The whole thing dismantles into a (large) flight case, given enough time - but it separates into two bits fairly easily. The first thing we've learned is that reconstructing a derailleur transmission is rather trickier than reconstructing a Rohloff transmission.


----------



## nr. (28 Feb 2012)

Sorry about the appalling image quality - I wasn't deliberately going for the soft-focus look. I probably got some Shimano anti-seize on the lens 




Anyhow - about a year after promising a photo of when it was finished, I finally got around to it. I've put about 4000kms on this since building it, and it's been brilliant. Originally had a black fork, but I was offered the one-off blue fork for an absolute steal (the other side is far more spectacular to look at) so had to have it.


Frame: Early model Sp!n Spitfire mk I. The later ones have a chain pip and slightly different brake bridge.
Fork: Sp!n carbon. Commissioned as a one-off for a trade show.
Seatpost, stem: Sp!n titanium.
Groupset: Sram Apex with 32T cassette.
Wheels: Planet-X model B.
The rest of the stuff is pretty standard fare. Fizik Arione saddle, Shimano 105 pedals etc. Would I change anything? Probably. I'm just too busy riding it to do so though. Maybe some posher wheels, but that's about it. The Model-Bs have been great, and have put up with the worst of the potholes that I've been too stupid to avoid. The combination of the Ti frame and seatpost has been a complete revelation in terms of comfort. Highly highly recommended. And no more expensive than a posh carbon jobbie.


----------



## JonnyG (19 Mar 2012)

I've had this a couple of months now and loving every bit of it.

Van Nicholas Euros frame
Easton Carbon forks
Campagnolo Chorus group
Mavic Open Pro rims with Campagnolo Record hubs
Chris King headset

I will only do this once so exactly as I always dreamed it would be.


----------



## stumpy66 (20 Mar 2012)

Looks lovely, how doesit ride. That was what i was planning to get before getting my carbon giant


----------



## JonnyG (21 Mar 2012)

It rides beautifully. Stiff but comfortable frame, sharp steering and pretty quick, even with me pedalling it. It helps that I love looking at it too.
I wanted a bike that would last me and I could pass on to my boys. The reality of course is that by the time they are old enough to appreciate it we will probably all be using hoverjets or something like!


----------



## ianrauk (21 Mar 2012)

That is a lovely looking bike Jonny.
I have ahd my eye on a Van Nic for a long while now and it is looking like it will be my next purchase.
Don't tell my missus but I am looking at Aquilo UDi2. And if I can't raise enough funds then the Euros Ultegra will be my next choice.


----------



## martint235 (21 Mar 2012)

ianrauk said:


> That is a lovely looking bike Jonny.
> I have ahd my eye on a Van Nic for a long while now and it is looking like it will be my next purchase.
> Don't tell my missus but I am looking at Aquilo* UDi2*. And if I can't raise enough funds then the Euros Ultegra will be my next choice.


No, no and thrice no!!! SRAM Red is the way.....


----------



## jonathanw (22 Mar 2012)

JonnyG said:


> I've had this a couple of months now and loving every bit of it.
> 
> Van Nicholas Euros frame
> Easton Carbon forks
> ...


 

My, My, My

Clean, crisp and stunning.

I have carbon, and never quite got the whole titanium look, but maybe..............


----------



## loadz (24 Mar 2012)

My pride......


----------



## ACS (9 Apr 2012)

Spa Audax Ti. Straight out of the box.






Needs some fettling.


----------



## Blue Manc (18 Apr 2012)

Van Tuyl - Ti frame with carbon rear triangle. Put together with mostly spares box parts, except new shiftyers, brakes and cassette.


----------



## Garz (7 May 2012)

Are there no more beasts to show off people?


----------



## I'm With Stupid (7 May 2012)

Is there any reason they're all exactly the same colour?


----------



## PMarkey (12 May 2012)

ACS said:


> Spa Audax Ti. Straight out of the box.
> 
> View attachment 8467
> 
> ...


 
How are you liking the Spa Audax Ti ? Seriously thinking of getting one but was thinking Shimano 105 triple groupset rather than the SRAM Apex compact , Though that's because I've never ridden a compact setup more than anything else . I need to sort a test ride out really but any input gratefully received 


Paul


----------



## ACS (12 May 2012)

PMarkey said:


> How are you liking the Spa Audax Ti ? Seriously thinking of getting one but was thinking Shimano 105 triple groupset rather than the SRAM Apex compact , Though that's because I've never ridden a compact setup more than anything else . I need to sort a test ride out really but any input gratefully received
> 
> Paul


I can only provide some initial thoughts on the bike as I have only managed to do about 100 miles on it to date. I purchased the bike for Audax riding so I have changed over the saddle for my trusty B17 and added some SPD pedals. Spent some time adjusting the position and generally tinkering until I felt comfortable. I normally ride Tricross Sport (Shimano Tiagra Triple) and the change over to the SRAM felt a little strange at first but after a couple of miles I never gave it another thought, smooth, precise and crisp changes everytime. The compact set up had enough inches to allow this fat boy to complete the Kinross Sportive (140 km, 1800 m of climbing) without hitting the big one on the back.

I finished the Sportive without the stiffness in the shoulders and the twinges, aches and pains I have come to accept when I was using the Tricross for longer distance (100Km plus) rides. The lack of road buzz was noticeable by its absence, I found the handing to be reassuring and stable without being boring or negative. The handling coupled with responsive brakes and great stability at speed inspired confidence on the down hill sections.

Compared to frames made by other makers it looks a little industrial, understated perhaps, basic even but do not let this put you off visiting Spa who will let you ride a demo bike (phone them in advance), they even suggest an excellent test route. I think I was out for about an hour and when I got back to the shop I could not stop grinning. If it had been summer I would have come back with flies in my teeth, I really did enjoy the experience that much.

I did discuss having a 105 triple on when I was ordering the bike. The response I got to the question was "why do you want to downgrade the drive train, increase the over all weight and the price?" Fair reply I thought.

On reflection I believe that I have made the right choice of bike for my level of riding: Audax / Sportive, mid pack. I would recommend a test ride due to the level of investment necessary and think the advice and guidance provided by Spa is first class.


----------



## PMarkey (12 May 2012)

Thanks for the prompt reply , I will definitely arrange a test ride this week and try out the SRAM Apex , I've heard plenty of good things about Spa Cycles so feel sure that I will get good advice .

Many thanks , Paul.


----------



## gaz (12 May 2012)

I'm With Stupid said:


> Is there any reason they're all exactly the same colour?


People want to show off that they have a titanium bike?


----------



## Garz (12 May 2012)

It's a generic troll type post to chef up the debate. Some builders offer painted Ti frames if you want it to look like any other generic blue/white/red/black bike!

Apart from picking your own colour scheme - a la Rob Penn, to personalise your machine (steel) it will be an off the peg like any other; Titanium does not corrode therefore does not require an abortion paint scheme or paint job comprising of the basic colours listed earlier.

The only time people will get a chance to work out you have a titanium frame is if they have heard of the specific brand or the bike is stationary enough. When I am overtaking people or they are passing in the opposite direction I doubt they are secretely trying to establish what frame type I am on, nor do I care.

What I did care about was splashing out £2k+ of my money on a bike that I wanted. If someone else prefers a different material then good for them, it's not my job to convince them they made the wrong choice.


----------



## avsd (12 May 2012)

PMarkey said:


> Thanks for the prompt reply , I will definitely arrange a test ride this week and try out the SRAM Apex , I've heard plenty of good things about Spa Cycles so feel sure that I will get good advice .
> 
> Many thanks , Paul.


 
Paul - Spa are a great company to deal with. Only been able to use the web/mail service but they have been excellent especially when some things went missing in the post. One of my top three firms to deal with.


----------



## Andrew Br (30 May 2012)

After changing the fork, tyres, and saddle and adding another drinks bottle and Road-Racers the bike looks like this:-




12-03-24 Enigma on Monsal Tunnels route by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr

Sorry for the scuzzy picture; it was taken on the Monsal trail on a weekend away.
Since taking that picture, I've removed the guards (hence buggering summer for everyone) and dropped the stem down by one spacer.

This what it looked like when I first got the bike:-



11-06-09 Disc braked Enigma road bike RHS by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr


.


----------



## Garz (31 May 2012)

Andrew Br said:


> This what it looked like before:-


 
After?


----------



## MacB (31 May 2012)

This is my road/cross Ti from Burls now updated to my preferred colourscheme and with new steel forks.

There will be another Ti picture to follow soon just waiting on a couple of backorder items


----------



## Andrew Br (31 May 2012)

Garz said:


> After?





Andrew Br said:


> After changing the fork, tyres, and saddle and adding another drinks bottle and Road-Racers ...................


 


.


----------



## Garz (31 May 2012)

Andrew Br said:


> .


 
So "before" it has no guards and lower bars, in the photo so do you mean that bottom picture should read "after"... ?


----------



## Andrew Br (31 May 2012)

Garz said:


> So "before" it has no guards and lower bars, in the photo so do you mean that bottom picture should read "after"... ?


 
OK, I've changed the wording on the second photo.


.


----------



## Garz (31 May 2012)

MacB said:


> There will be another Ti picture to follow soon just waiting on a couple of backorder items


 
You have another one? <awaits picture>


----------



## ianrauk (24 Aug 2012)

My new Van Nicholas Euros. Have yet to ride it but must say it's delightful to look at..and feels lovely...


----------



## MattHB (24 Aug 2012)

Gosh that's pretty Ian


----------



## lb81 (24 Aug 2012)

MattHB said:


> Gosh that's pretty Ian


+1

Stunning bikes. I was considering their mistral and didnt, am now regretting


----------



## black'n'yellow (24 Aug 2012)

great looking bike - but I need to ask why you are hiding a spare wheelset in the flowerbeds..???


----------



## Peter Armstrong (24 Aug 2012)

NapoleonD said:


> Pimped up my Litespeed today... (This is normally my winter/training bike, just changed the wheels for this shot...)


 


Just jizzed my pants


----------



## dan_bo (24 Aug 2012)

MattHB said:


> Gosh that's pretty Ian


 
Euros? be worth nowt by christmas....


----------



## MacB (24 Aug 2012)

Very nice Ian...is that Ti bottle cages you've gone for?


----------



## ianrauk (24 Aug 2012)

MacB said:


> Very nice Ian...is that Ti bottle cages you've gone for?


 

Yup...


----------



## Sittingduck (24 Aug 2012)

Oooft! Not long before it'll be all mucky though, Ian


----------



## ianrauk (24 Aug 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Oooft! Not long before it'll be all mucky though, Ian


 

It's just for the mantelpiece SD..


----------



## MacB (24 Aug 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Yup...


 
very nice Signor


----------



## ianrauk (24 Aug 2012)

MacB said:


> very nice Signor


 

better not mention that I also paid a fair penny for Ti bolts too....


----------



## MacB (24 Aug 2012)

ianrauk said:


> better not mention that I also paid a fair penny for Ti bolts too....


 
now Ti bolts, I have been tempted...been a bit worried about the possibility of Ti binding to Ti...have you used some form of anti sieze or this just an overblown internet myth?


----------



## deanbmx (25 Aug 2012)

Jealous


----------



## ianrauk (25 Aug 2012)

MacB said:


> now Ti bolts, I have been tempted...been a bit worried about the possibility of Ti binding to Ti...have you used some form of anti sieze or this just an overblown internet myth?


 

Have no idea Mac, looks like they have copaslip on them.. and User10571 advised I put some on the Ti seatpost..(doh! there I go again )


----------



## MacB (25 Aug 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Have no idea Mac, looks like they have copaslip on them.. and User10571 advised I put some on the Ti seatpost..(doh! there I go again )


 
Oh, I'd seen that bit mate, expected nothing less of you....I expect to witness some of the fastest moving tattoos on the planet now


----------



## Rob3rt (25 Aug 2012)

Did you compare the total weight's of the ti bolt to the normal bolts Ian?


----------



## ianrauk (25 Aug 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Did you compare weight's or the ti bolt to the normal bolts Ian?


 

no mate and I don't really care.


----------



## Rob3rt (25 Aug 2012)

Was just curious how many grams are saved by switching out to ti bolts


----------



## ianrauk (25 Aug 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Was just curious how many grams are saved by switching out to ti bolts


 
Really don't know mate. They are purely for shallow bling value


----------



## Rob3rt (25 Aug 2012)

Oh I understand, I'm exactly the same


----------



## ianrauk (25 Aug 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Oh I understand, I'm exactly the same


 

Just now got to get the Ti stem and jockey wheels to complete the set....


----------



## Sittingduck (25 Aug 2012)

I heard that red bolts weigh less than blue ones... it's to do with the molecules in the particular shade of paint


----------



## MacB (25 Aug 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> I heard that red bolts weigh less than blue ones... it's to do with the molecules in the particular shade of paint


 
you mean that blue is heavy and depressing?


----------



## Sittingduck (25 Aug 2012)

MacB said:


> you mean that blue is heavy and depressing?


 
Hey, you said that... not me!


----------



## ianrauk (25 Aug 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> I heard that red bolts weigh less than blue ones... it's to do with the molecules in the particular shade of paint


 


MacB said:


> you mean that blue is heavy and depressing?


----------



## MacB (25 Aug 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Hey, you said that... not me!


 
jeez, that's the last time I do you a favour and post something up you sent me by PM


----------



## topcat1 (26 Aug 2012)

having ridden Ians' bike today i can confirm that not only does it look smooth it glides over rough tarmac

very nice bike Ian


----------



## MacB (26 Aug 2012)

topcat1 said:


> having ridden Ians' bike today i can confirm that not only does it look smooth it glides over rough tarmac
> 
> very nice bike Ian


 
  he let 'Crashy' ride his bike, what's the world coming to!!!

How's it going TC1?


----------



## topcat1 (26 Aug 2012)

Crashy 

who said that? you remind me of someone- that geyser who lives in 'ampshire

haven't you left it a bit late to organise MacBs' anual ampshire ride?


----------



## MacB (26 Aug 2012)

topcat1 said:


> Crashy
> 
> who said that? you remind me of someone- that geyser who lives in 'ampshire
> 
> haven't you left it a bit late to organise MacBs' anual ampshire ride?


 
Next year buddy, next year, starting my long road back to fitness at moment


----------



## iLB (28 Aug 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Just now got to get the Ti stem and jockey wheels to complete the set....


 
not forgetting those Ti pedals...


----------



## jayonabike (28 Aug 2012)

Very nice bike Ian, I fancy a Ti bike myself sometime soon.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Aug 2012)

jayonabike said:


> Very nice bike Ian, I fancy a Ti bike myself sometime soon.


 

Do it bud.
I know you was looking at getting one a while back.
I did a 110 miles on it yesterday and apart from the lad Mista Preston pushing me along at a rate of knots. I got off the bike feeling I could quite easily have done double the distance. The comfy ride? Believe the hype my man.


----------



## Aperitif (28 Aug 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Just now got to get the Ti stem and jockey wheels to complete the set....


Unlike!


----------



## Aperitif (28 Aug 2012)

iLB said:


> not forgetting those Ti pedals...


Or the Ti 't' to sit on top - I have one of those!


----------



## ianrauk (28 Aug 2012)

Aperitif said:


> Unlike!


 

So does my wallet


----------



## Aperitif (28 Aug 2012)

Actually, looking at your bike in detail, Ian, it really is the *RED* detailling that catches the eye - a wise choice on your part.


----------



## rb58 (28 Aug 2012)

MacB said:


> now Ti bolts, I have been tempted...been a bit worried about the possibility of Ti binding to Ti...have you used some form of anti sieze or this just an overblown internet myth?


I think that's more of a problem when two different metals are it in tight contact, not two of the same type. Certainly hasn't been a problem on mine.


----------



## rb58 (28 Aug 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Did you compare the total weight's of the ti bolt to the normal bolts Ian?


I did. Mine were about a third of the weight of the stainless steel equivalent. Not that it makes any difference to a porky like me, but it just had to be done.

I'm going one further than Ian though, I'm having Ti tyres made


----------



## nick.b (28 Aug 2012)

My pride and joy 8)


----------



## Rob3rt (30 Aug 2012)

Those handlebars, are they Pro Vibe 7S? How do you find them? Are they stiff, any flex at all?


----------



## nick.b (30 Aug 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Those handlebars, are they Pro Vibe 7S? How do you find them? Are they stiff, any flex at all?


 
not 100% sure on the model of them, all i can see is PRO PLT without taking the bar tape off, as for flex, i find them nice and stiff, but also im 10.5st so i find flex on bars less of an issue then many seem to.

but on a differnt note, im planning of changing them the bars and stem(110mm), as i want angled bars and a 100mm stem, so if these were the ones give me a shout because atm its hard to justify the expense.


----------



## Lard Armstrong (31 Aug 2012)

ianrauk said:


> better not mention that I also paid a fair penny for Ti bolts too....



Ian, any recommendations on good places to buy Ti bolts ? I need a couple for my Van Nicholas Yukon.
Tia.


----------



## nick.b (31 Aug 2012)

for Ti bolts,
i got mine from Fat birds dont fly http://www.fatbirds.co.uk/,
corriddori also a good bet http://www.corridori.co.uk/.

youll probably have to phone them and tell them how many


----------



## ianrauk (31 Aug 2012)

Lard Armstrong said:


> Ian, any recommendations on good places to buy Ti bolts ? I need a couple for my Van Nicholas Yukon.
> Tia.


 

I don't know. I bought mine direct from Van Nich.


----------



## Rob3rt (31 Aug 2012)

nick.b said:


> not 100% sure on the model of them, all i can see is PRO PLT without taking the bar tape off, as for flex, i find them nice and stiff, but also im 10.5st so i find flex on bars less of an issue then many seem to.
> 
> but on a differnt note, im planning of changing them the bars and stem(110mm), as i want angled bars and a 100mm stem, so if these were the ones give me a shout because atm its hard to justify the expense.


 
PLT is a different model, not 100% on the difference though. Thanks for the offer also, but I want ergo bars, was more curious as to the feel of the bar. I love curved bars on my fixed where I don't use the brakes much and don't shift so make use of the longer straight drop section but prefer ergo bars on my road bike where I need access to the shifter regularly.

Pro do 3 lines I believe, PLT, Vibe 7S and the Cavendish bar. I don't want the Cav bar as its relativelly heavy and excessively stiff.

I am not particularly heavy, but I have found some bars have a noticable flex when honking and I don't like it, it makes me nervous, hehe.


----------



## rb58 (31 Aug 2012)

Enigma Etape, with polished logos. Ultegra 6700. De-labelled Ksyrium Elites. Ti bolts, seat post and saddle rails. All cleaned and ready for FNRttC duties tonight.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (31 Aug 2012)

I'm really liking the look of these Ti bikes, I assume they're a damn sight less prone to crack than carbon? I ask because I'm hopefully about to buy a custom bike that has a great groupset but I'm not too fussed about the frame so would be looking to upgrade it at some point.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (31 Aug 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Pro do 3 lines I believe, PLT, Vibe 7S and the Cavendish bar. I don't want the Cav bar as its relativelly heavy and excessively stiff.
> 
> I am not particularly heavy, but I have found some bars have a noticable flex when honking and I don't like it, it makes me nervous, hehe.


 
I would suggest having a look at the Zipp bars, I moved away from Pro to Zipp and have not regretted it, the bars have great harmonics and give a lot of feedback while still absorbing road vibration, the Zipp bars are also light and stiff. The quality is nothing less than what you would expect from Zipp


----------



## Rob3rt (1 Sep 2012)

V for Vengedetta said:


> I would suggest having a look at the Zipp bars, I moved away from Pro to Zipp and have not regretted it, the bars have great harmonics and give a lot of feedback while still absorbing road vibration, the Zipp bars are also light and stiff. The quality is nothing less than what you would expect from Zipp


 
Which Zipp bars? I want something that is Ergo shaped and doesnt cost a bomb, must be oversize clamp area. I will be buying the matching stem and seatpost too.

I like the shape of my current bars (Cannondale C3), but they flex and they also have a small bend on one of the drops from a clipless moment (the flex was there prior to this, but now having both issues they do not inspire confidence).


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (1 Sep 2012)

Im not quite sure what you define as costing a bomb, Im currently Zipp running VukaSprint bars which retail in the £200 mark and a Zipp SL145 stem which retails at around £120 and find these to be exceptionally stiff without being harsh, they are really good at absorbing road vibration.
All Zipp bars I have encountered are very good imho
The bar I would advise you to look at and read some reviews of would be the Zipp SLC2 which is a great bar with no flex and retails for around £130


----------



## Rob3rt (1 Sep 2012)

TBH, not going to be spending that much, probably also stick to alu. At least for the bars and stem, maybe carbon seatpost.


----------



## nr. (5 Sep 2012)

MacB said:


> now Ti bolts, I have been tempted...been a bit worried about the possibility of Ti binding to Ti...have you used some form of anti sieze or this just an overblown internet myth?


 
I use Ti bolts on Ti frame/seatpost/stem, with Shimano anti-seize, and never have any problems. I've had no end of people telling me it's an expensive rip-off, but I don't really see paying a tenner for enough of the stuff to last me about 25 years as a rip-off. Copaslip would undoubtedly work just as well, but given that I didn't have any of that either, it just kind of made sense to buy something specific for the job rather than something else that just happens to work.


----------



## Kirstie (14 Sep 2012)

Soooo this is a powder coated custom Ti tourer by enigma (apart from the stays which are polished up Ti). I bought the frame and forks and transferred everything from my old dawes tourer onto it. It's spiffing!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrmichaelwright/7330280298/in/set-72157630033550552/


----------



## mickle (14 Sep 2012)




----------



## P.H (14 Sep 2012)

Kirstie said:


> Soooo this is a powder coated custom Ti tourer by enigma (apart from the stays which are polished up Ti). I bought the frame and forks and transferred everything from my old dawes tourer onto it. It's spiffing!
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrmichaelwright/7330280298/in/set-72157630033550552/


 
That's stunning, I hope it rides as well as it looks. What are the forks? I love the polished crown. I don't know how you can put panniers on it, I hope they match!


----------



## P.H (14 Sep 2012)

Not sure this should be in the same thread as Kirstie's bike...
My Ti Tourer, doing what it does best, pottering around the Yorkshire Dales;


----------



## PatrickPending (14 Sep 2012)

Lard Armstrong said:


> Ian, any recommendations on good places to buy Ti bolts ? I need a couple for my Van Nicholas Yukon.
> Tia.


 
I bought mine from here:_
http://oscommerce.tibolts.co.uk/


----------



## Kirstie (21 Sep 2012)

Thanks for the nice comments PH. I've been away touring and god knows what for the last two weeks which is why i've not replied until now. The forks are steel although to my shame I can't remember what kind! The panniers all match too, dont worry. It will also double as an audax bike as I just invested in some velocity A23s which will take my 35mm touring tyres as well as little as a 23mm road tyre with a profile which resembles a tub. I need to protect the stays with helicopter tape to preserve their shininess...


----------



## Lard Armstrong (21 Sep 2012)

Thanks PatrickPending, much appreciated.


----------



## jayonabike (2 Oct 2012)

Picked up my Enigma Echo today.
Ultegra compact groupset, 11-28 cassette, Easton EC70 forks, Ea70 seatpost, stem & bars. Fizik Arione saddle & Fulcrum 3 wheels (which I already had)
Haven't taken it out yet, but hoping to after work tomorrow.


----------



## martint235 (2 Oct 2012)

Nice bike Jay!! Look forward to seeing it out and about 

Out of interest where do people get those stands from?


----------



## jayonabike (2 Oct 2012)

martint235 said:


> Out of interest where do people get those stands from?


The bike shop where I bought the bike was selling them


----------



## ianrauk (2 Oct 2012)

Lovely bike Jay.
What size frame? I know you're a tall bloke 'n all.

One thing I don't like though, and it's only my personal view, is those curved seat stays. Much prefer straight ones.


----------



## jayonabike (2 Oct 2012)

Its a 57, with a 110mm stem. The seat stays are a bit marmite, its one of the reasons I chose it


----------



## MacB (2 Oct 2012)

Bloody lovely and, unlike Mr No Taste, I think curvy seat and chainstays look the business.


----------



## Cyclist33 (2 Oct 2012)

jayonabike said:


> Picked up my Enigma Echo today.
> Ultegra compact groupset, 11-28 cassette, Easton EC70 forks, Ea70 seatpost, stem & bars. Fizik Arione saddle & Fulcrum 3 wheels (which I already had)
> Haven't taken it out yet, but hoping to after work tomorrow.
> 
> ...


----------



## stumpy66 (2 Oct 2012)

martint235 said:


> Nice bike Jay!! Look forward to seeing it out and about
> 
> Out of interest where do people get those stands from?


Halfords do them


----------



## Rob3rt (4 Oct 2012)

I like the curved seatstays, but is that stack height within the spec? That's a tonne of spacers could cause a bit of unwanted flex! Or is that just until you find the right height to get the steerer cut to?


----------



## ianrauk (5 Oct 2012)

So... I had a problem with my Van Nicholas Euros frame.
It had to go back to VN. In exchange they sent me the brand new 2013 Ventus frame under the warranty.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (5 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> . In exchange they sent me the brand new 2013 Ventus frame under the warranty.


 
How does it compare to the Euros?


----------



## ianrauk (5 Oct 2012)

V for Vengedetta said:


> How does it compare to the Euros?


 

Dunno mate.. only got it couple of hours ago


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (5 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Dunno mate.. only got it couple of hours ago


 
And your on the forum.......why? ........ get out there, I demand a full field report asap 
Lovely looking bike though.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Oct 2012)

And it does have very nice VN dropouts which the Euros didn't.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Oct 2012)

V for Vengedetta said:


> And your on the forum.......why? ........ get out there, I demand a full field report asap
> Lovely looking bike though.


 

Can't at mo mate.
Little person has my attention for the day.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (5 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> So... I had a problem with my Van Nicholas Euros frame.
> It had to go back to VN. In exchange they sent me the brand new 2013 Ventus frame under the warranty.


 
What was wrong with the first frame Ian ?


----------



## ianrauk (5 Oct 2012)

phil_hg_uk said:


> What was wrong with the first frame Ian ?


 
miss-aligned drop out


----------



## phil_hg_uk (5 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> miss-aligned drop out


 
Ah ok thanks, just wondered always nice to know for future bike buying reference


----------



## ianrauk (5 Oct 2012)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Ah ok thanks, just wondered always nice to know for future bike buying reference


 

And for the record - Van Nick were very good at replacing the bike.
I sent it back on their shipping account and they swapped all the components over to the new frame.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (5 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Can't at mo mate.
> Little person has my attention for the day.


 
Ahh that explains all then, the little one I expect is as entertaining as the bike.
The drop outs are very stylish, really like a bit of craftsmanship, its what I would want from a Ti frame.. Liking it so far


----------



## jayonabike (5 Oct 2012)

Lovely bike, 'orrible seat stays.
Seriously though that looks the bollox


----------



## jayonabike (5 Oct 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> I like the curved seatstays, but is that stack height within the spec? That's a tonne of spacers could cause a bit of unwanted flex! Or is that just until you find the right height to get the steerer cut to?


The Enigma does have a short head tube and I am a tall bloke. The bike size is a 57, my other bikes are 58cm. I didn't want to go bigger with the enigma (the next size up is 59)
I have measured this bike and my others, and from the the bottom of the forks to the bottom of the stem they all measure 68cm, so with all the spacers it is the right height for me. I will try it with a couple of spacers removed before I make my final decision though, but judging it on the 50 odd miles I've ridden so far I think it will stay like this (I haven't noticed any extra flex)


----------



## phil_hg_uk (5 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> And for the record - Van Nick were very good at replacing the bike.
> I sent it back on their shipping account and they swapped all the components over to the new frame.


 
What are your opinions on carbon v titanium


----------



## ianrauk (5 Oct 2012)

phil_hg_uk said:


> What are your opinions on carbon v titanium


 
Well I have ridden Carbon for the last 3 years and I love it. Lovely, easy, smooth ride with quick acceleration. I have only done 300 odd miles on Ti and I am loving it already. Not as quick in the acceleration as carbon but it's a lovely smooth ride. The second ride was a 150 miler and I got off the bike as fresh as a daisy, felt like I could do double the mileage easy.
I am going to have a bit of trouble choosing which bike to take out on rides. How nice


----------



## phil_hg_uk (5 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Well I have ridden Carbon for the last 3 years and I love it. Lovely, easy, smooth ride with quick acceleration. I have only done 300 odd miles on Ti and I am loving it already. Not as quick in the acceleration as carbon but it's a lovely smooth ride. The second ride was a 150 miler and I got off the bike as fresh as a daisy, felt like I could do double the mileage easy.
> I am going to have a bit of trouble choosing which bike to take out on rides. How nice


 
Hmmmm I am think about buying a new bike next year, I went to leeds yesterday to have a look at one of these:







It is a lovely bike and the frame feels great quality and well built but for an expensive bike I couldnt understand why they use such cheap wheels.

Then I saw one of these







But no one seems to have heard of them but they are a lot cheaper and a similar spec.

So now I dont know I will have to also checkout some titanium bikes as well


----------



## Rob3rt (6 Oct 2012)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Hmmmm I am think about buying a new bike next year, I went to leeds yesterday to have a look at one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Pinarello are always "overpriced". They sell alu bikes with Sora at around £1k. Also even on high end bikes, the wheels are always the place they cut corners, IMO it makes sense, if someone is going to spend a lot of money on a bike, they will likely want to choose what wheels to run, so the manufacturer saves you a bit of cash on the initial purchase by putting shoot wheels on it, then you can upgrade them.


----------



## black'n'yellow (6 Oct 2012)

phil_hg_uk said:


> But no one seems to have heard of them


 
Koga (or Koga Miyata, as it used to be) is Dutch - one of those brands that has always been about - I certainly wouldn't have any hesitation in buying one. They've won world titles back in the 90s and more recently, Mark Beaumont rode a Koga on his televised round the world trip a couple of years back....


----------



## phil_hg_uk (6 Oct 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> one of those brands that has always been about - I certainly wouldn't have any hesitation in buying one. They've won world titles and Mark Beaumont rode a Koga on his televised round the world trip a couple of years back....


 
I know what you mean but whenever I google the bike the only results I get are the shop in tadcaster that are selling them.

But after looking at the Pinarello I shall cetainly give the Koga another look when I am ready to buy next year as they certainly seem much better value for money.


----------



## black'n'yellow (6 Oct 2012)

that's odd - because the first result that comes up when I google 'Koga' is their website - www.koga.com


----------



## phil_hg_uk (6 Oct 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> that's odd - because the first result that comes up when I google 'Koga' is their website - www.koga.com



I was searching for for sites to get reviews from and UK sellers so there was not much point going to the manufacturers site.


----------



## black'n'yellow (6 Oct 2012)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I was searching for for sites to get reviews from and UK sellers so there was not much point going to the manufacturers site.


 
like this?

http://www.bikeradar.com/road/gear/...duct/review-koga-kimera-road-ud-team-12-46189

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/bikes/road/product/review-koga-miyata-kimera-10-39660

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/bikes/road/product/review-koga-miyata-team-edition-09-34018


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (6 Oct 2012)

I would not buy Pinerello as if you have issues you are in for a rollercoaster experience. You have more chance of finding you virginity again than finding them to be helpfull, they act as if its a privilege to own one.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (6 Oct 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> like this?
> 
> http://www.bikeradar.com/road/gear/...duct/review-koga-kimera-road-ud-team-12-46189
> 
> ...




yes I found the bike radar review


----------



## phil_hg_uk (6 Oct 2012)

V for Vengedetta said:


> I would not buy Pinerello as if you have issues you are in for a rollercoaster experience. You have more chance of finding you virginity again than finding them to be helpfull, they act as if its a privilege to own one.



I must admit that is the impression I got as well it is as if you should hand over the cash and not ask awkward questions.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Oct 2012)

TITANIUM GUYS....
Carbon talk is thataway..............


----------



## ianrauk (6 Oct 2012)

And talking of Ti.
Will be taking it out on it's maiden voyage tomorrow. 80 Mile round trip to Woking. And the weather is looking perfect.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (6 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> TITANIUM GUYS....
> Carbon talk is thataway..............


 
Oooooh look at you being elitest 
Im goin to take my plastic and never return to this thread


----------



## MacB (6 Oct 2012)

V for Vengedetta said:


> Oooooh look at you being elitest
> Im goin to take my plastic and never return to this thread


 
as long as you don't take it out in the rain, or the sun, or when it's too cold, or too hot....etc...we'd hate to see it disintegrate on you


----------



## craigwend (7 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> TITANIUM GUYS....
> Carbon talk is thataway..............


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (7 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> And talking of Ti.
> Will be taking it out on it's maiden voyage tomorrow. 80 Mile round trip to Woking. And the weather is looking perfect.


 
How was the maiden voyage, hows it compare to the other ti frame? - really curious


----------



## ianrauk (7 Oct 2012)

V for Vengedetta said:


> How was the maiden voyage, hows it compare to the other ti frame? - really curious


 

Maiden voyage was brilliant mate. 81 miles. Home to Woking and back.
Compared to the other frame...well it's really the same frame except it's the 2013 version rather then the 2012.
A very plush ride, nice, quick and responsive.
It was a joy to ride.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Oct 2012)

@ V for Vengesetta

*Here's* the GPX of the return route.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (7 Oct 2012)

Glad you enjoyed it, thats the most important thing 
I finally decided on my new frameset after not being able to locate a honky, but its made of 'thingsunmentionableonthisthread' so I best say no more


----------



## Talc1976 (14 Oct 2012)

Just picked up my new bike a Van Nicholas Euros, after been given the nod from the missus to get myself a new bike, just been for a quick spin on it and i have to say i love it.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Nov 2012)

Oh my word! Is it wrong to pay £180 for a Ti stem and Ti QR Skewers?


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (2 Nov 2012)

I've got some spare ti skewers you can have Ian mate if you want them. They areo zipp qr jobbys ones slightly scratched from a dodgy dogma moment, But you could clean it up easily with some fine wet and dry.​​


----------



## ianrauk (2 Nov 2012)

V for Vengedetta said:


> I've got some spare ti skewers you can have Ian mate if you want them. They areo zipp qr jobbys ones slightly scratched from a dodgy dogma moment, But you could clean it up easily with some fine wet and dry.


 
Much appreciated bud... but these match the bike... knowwarrimean!


----------



## nr. (2 Nov 2012)

Ti skewers and stem. And seatpost. And spacers. And bolts. And frame. Probably a few other bits'n'bobs too.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (2 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Much appreciated bud... but these match the bike... knowwarrimean!


 
No problem mate, but I know what you mean, anyway probably to fast for your lump of tin, they came of a plastic  The offers there anyway.


----------



## martint235 (2 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Oh my word! Is it wrong to pay £180 for a Ti stem and Ti QR Skewers?


I used to attend seminars many (ok 4) years ago, and the slogan was (led by an Olympian rower) "Will it make the boat go faster?". I think in this case the answer is "No"


----------



## martint235 (2 Nov 2012)

Oh. Sorry.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Nov 2012)

martint235 said:


> I used to attend seminars many (ok 4) years ago, and the slogan was (led by an Olympian rower) "Will it make the boat go faster?". I think in this case the answer is "No"


 
Who mentioned faster Martin?


----------



## ianrauk (2 Nov 2012)

martint235 said:


> Oh. Sorry.


 

oh oh.. apologising now are we?




Wuss!


----------



## martint235 (2 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> oh oh.. apologising now are we?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, there are those of us who want the boat to go faster, there are those of us who just want seagulls to follow the boat and then there are those that just want the boat to be blue. Do Ti skewers come in blue??


----------



## nr. (3 Nov 2012)

Yup - http://www.spincycleworks.com/servlet/the-8/superlight-titanium-quick-release/Detail


----------



## simon.r (3 Nov 2012)

Many moons ago, during my weight weenie period, I snapped a Ti skewer (Control Tech I think) by overtightening it.

Just saying.


----------



## Mista Preston (7 Nov 2012)

martint235 said:


> I used to attend seminars many (ok 4) years ago, and the slogan was (led by an Olympian rower) "Will it make the boat go faster?". I think in this case the answer is "No"


 
I have also been to that said seminar.....Ben Hunt Davis per chance?


----------



## martint235 (7 Nov 2012)

Mista Preston said:


> I have also been to that said seminar.....Ben Hunt Davis per chance?


Sounds vaguely familiar, little guy no one remembers


----------



## ianrauk (7 Nov 2012)

Ooooh.. some more Ti bits turned up for the Van Nick...


----------



## Mista Preston (7 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Ooooh.. some more Ti bits turned up for the Van Nick...
> 
> View attachment 14835


they look like parts for a trumpet


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Nov 2012)

Mista Preston said:


> they look like parts for a trumpet



Crap, you've just reminded me that I have band practice tonight!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Nov 2012)

This is my old Dyna-Tech 755Ti

Bought new in 1994
- Ultegra STI group
- Campag Chorus (52/39) chainset though, as the 'LBS' couldn't get a 172.5mm Ultegra chainset for it when ordering bike
- Ritchey seat-pin
- Selle-Italia 'Flite' - best saddle I've ever used, & now on my Ridley (not shown in later mud-guarded pics)
- Ritchey stem (120mm)
- Scott Drop-Ins (or it did have, still got them hanging up in garage
- Look PP196 (grey/blue 'clips')
- Avocet 40 (no idea where that is now??)


Sorry no pics of it when new (not that I can find at moment)


----------



## jayonabike (1 Dec 2012)

New Koolstop brakepads fitted & a bloody good clean before tomorrows ride. Since the last photo I have changed the saddle for a Brooks B17 narrow, matching colour Fizik bar tape & changed the tyres from Conti 4000s to Conti 4 seasons for the winter


----------



## PMarkey (5 Dec 2012)

My Spa Cycles Audax Titanium , Only a phone picture for now as I never remember to take the camera out with me


----------



## Garz (13 Dec 2012)

jayonabike said:


> New Koolstop brakepads fitted & a bloody good clean before tomorrows ride. Since the last photo I have changed the saddle for a Brooks B17 narrow, matching colour Fizik bar tape & changed the tyres from Conti 4000s to Conti 4 seasons for the winter
> View attachment 15870


 
Any reason for no mudguards?


----------



## jayonabike (14 Dec 2012)

Garz said:


> Any reason for no mudguards?


This bike doesn't take any mudguards, plus I already have a bike with full mudguards fitted.


----------



## zigzag (14 Dec 2012)

jayonabike said:


> New Koolstop brakepads fitted & a bloody good clean before tomorrows ride. Since the last photo I have changed the saddle for a Brooks B17 narrow, matching colour Fizik bar tape & changed the tyres from Conti 4000s to Conti 4 seasons for the winter
> View attachment 15870



nice bike, but looking at the seatpost and stack of spacers under the stem, couldn't the frame be a size or two larger?


----------



## Garz (14 Dec 2012)

Oh apologies then Jay. My etape can accommodate them, it does look better without them but for practicality and winter times they make sense.


----------



## Mark Grant (16 Dec 2012)

Van Nicholas Euros. First ride today (apart from a spin around the block).
Stopped in Bushy Park for a photo.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Dec 2012)

Mark Grant said:


> Van Nicholas Euros. First ride today (apart from a spin around the block).
> Stopped in Bushy Park for a photo.


 
Oi!
You kept that a secret...

Niiiiiice!!!


----------



## jayonabike (17 Dec 2012)

zigzag said:


> nice bike, but looking at the seatpost and stack of spacers under the stem, couldn't the frame be a size or two larger?


This frame is a 57cm, my other bikes are 58's. Enigma don't do a 58. I thought going slightly smaller than larger (the next size would of been 59) would be better. The Enigma has a sloping top tube, hence the long seat post, and a short head tube. I'm still playing around with the stem/bar height at the moment, before getting the steerer cut.


----------



## BJH (20 Jan 2013)

MacB said:


> Very nice Ian...is that Ti bottle cages you've gone for?



Hi what cages are these?

How have you found them in use?


----------



## craigwend (31 Mar 2013)

it's been a while...


----------



## Phil 'Bikeporn' Lomas (2 Apr 2013)

Hi
I'm new to this forum and have been cycling for about 3 years. Thought I would show off my Van Nicholas Astraeus. It is the muts nuts


----------



## ianrauk (2 Apr 2013)

^^ Top 'o the range - ie the Mutts...


----------



## Phil 'Bikeporn' Lomas (2 Apr 2013)

Hi Ian. Yep built from frame up with internal cabling and ultegra di2 derailleurs and shifters. Rest of the groupset is Dura Ace. Thomson Masterpiece seatpost, Pro carbon handlebars and Mavic wheels. Love it


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (2 Apr 2013)

Where have you mounted the battery


----------



## ianrauk (2 Apr 2013)

Phil 'Bikeporn' Lomas said:


> Hi Ian. Yep built from frame up with internal cabling and ultegra di2 derailleurs and shifters. Rest of the groupset is Dura Ace. Thomson Masterpiece seatpost, Pro carbon handlebars and Mavic wheels. Love it


 

Looks absolutely fab.
I only have the lowly Ventus Ultegra with all the Ti bits... but love it never the less.
Pics of the bike are in this thread somewhere.


----------



## Phil 'Bikeporn' Lomas (2 Apr 2013)

Battery is mounted on the chainstay behind the chainwheel. Really well concealed.


----------



## Phil 'Bikeporn' Lomas (2 Apr 2013)

Hi Ian
I like the Ventus, I saw one at a sportive and it inspired me to go titanium


----------



## jayonabike (5 Apr 2013)

Another excuse to post a picture of the Enigma. Carbon wheels, carbon seat post, Fizik Arione saddle, Fizik bar tape, K Edge Garmin mount


----------



## Phil 'Bikeporn' Lomas (5 Apr 2013)

Pride of place next to the Sofa. Looks too good to take outdoors.


----------



## Lard Armstrong (5 Apr 2013)

jayonabike said:


> Another excuse to post a picture of the Enigma. Carbon wheels, carbon seat post, Fizik Arione saddle, Fizik bar tape, K Edge Garmin mount
> 
> View attachment 21416


Beautiful, but dont forget to cut the excess steerer tube off :-(


----------



## jayonabike (6 Apr 2013)

Lard Armstrong said:


> Beautiful, but dont forget to cut the excess steerer tube off :-(


I still haven't decided where the stems height should be, I might drop it another spacer for a bit, see how I get on with it. But yes the steerer will be cut.


----------



## Pikey (6 Apr 2013)

I got this titanium on Tuesday, the girlfriend gave it to me just before we signed this big book in a church...

Some of her relatives were there and they were crying... I think they must prefer carbon...


----------



## craigwend (6 Apr 2013)

Pikey said:


> I got this titanium on Tuesday, the girlfriend gave it to me just before we signed this big book in a church...
> 
> Some of her relatives were there and they were crying... I think they must prefer carbon...


 
Have you got a gold bike?


----------



## ianrauk (17 May 2013)

So got some new wheels delivered today for the Van Nich.
Hand-built to my specs by DCR Wheels in Sussex.
30mm Silver Velocity Rims, Silver Sapim Lazer spokes, Silver Alloy Nipples and Silver Novatec Hubs.
Look very smart even if I say so myself.


----------



## jayonabike (19 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> So got some new wheels delivered today for the Van Nich.
> Hand-built to my specs by DCR Wheels in Sussex.
> 30mm Silver Velocity Rims, Silver Sapim Lazer spokes, Silver Alloy Nipples and Silver Novatec Hubs.
> Look very smart even if I say so myself.
> ...


Nice. Needs a bit of red electrical tape on it though.


----------



## BigDane92 (28 May 2013)

nice bikes


----------



## jowwy (28 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> So got some new wheels delivered today for the Van Nich.
> Hand-built to my specs by DCR Wheels in Sussex.
> 30mm Silver Velocity Rims, Silver Sapim Lazer spokes, Silver Alloy Nipples and Silver Novatec Hubs.
> Look very smart even if I say so myself.
> ...


whats the weight on them there wheels ian???


----------



## ianrauk (28 May 2013)

jowwy said:


> whats the weight on them there wheels ian???


 

Just over 1700gms
See *THIS* thread


----------



## Sillyoldman (28 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> So got some new wheels delivered today for the Van Nich.
> Hand-built to my specs by DCR Wheels in Sussex.
> 30mm Silver Velocity Rims, Silver Sapim Lazer spokes, Silver Alloy Nipples and Silver Novatec Hubs.
> Look very smart even if I say so myself.
> ...



That is just stunning


----------



## ianrauk (28 May 2013)

Sillyoldman said:


> That is just stunning


 


Thanks.
It rides just as good as it looks.


----------



## Dave hypahippy (28 May 2013)

Here is my Lovely Titanium


----------



## Boyfrom64 (29 May 2013)

Ian,
I have to say your bike is certainly one of the best Titanium bikes I have seen and your new wheels really do look the business.


----------



## Venod (11 Jun 2013)

I sold the Carbon Road bike to fund a Cross Bike, I built a Kinesis Pro 6, I am very happy with this a great ride, so I started looking at their road bikes, they have a very nice new titanium frame coming out,I thought I would like one of them, £1399 frame & forks tapered headset takes 28mm tyres with guards with long reach brakes, no reviews but plenty of positive reviews of the old frame non taper headset 23mm maybe 25mm with guards normal reach brakes, the new frames were due in the country on the 6th June, there was some old ones on various sites some £1399 ( a carbon seat post included with old frames ) Winstanleys had one my size for £ 1119. I was quite happy with 25mm with guards and a better brake choice in the shorter reach brakes, the only thing against it was the non taper headset, I made them an offer that was accepted so I ended up with this.
















Shimano 105 Levers, Derailleurs, Chainset 50/34, Cassette a combination ( I filled some 9 speed sprockets down to 10 speed width to give me 14,15,16,17,18,19,21,24,27,30 Shimano m540 pedals.

Planet X wheels, Handlebars, Stem, Seat ,Brakes, Vittoria 25mm Slick Tyres

Very happy with the ride, my times are as fast as on the carbon ( although the bike is a little heavier) and I can fit guards and a rack if I feel like it.

Total Cost of build all new parts £1688.70


----------



## craigwend (7 Jul 2013)

after todays ride....


----------



## jowwy (19 Jul 2013)

My Sabbath Aspire

Frame 54cm

Forks - Daddecai Carbon

Seatpost - Pro LT

Groupset - Full 105 Triple

Cassette - Ultegra 12-30

Handlebars - Pro LT with Pro Bar tape

Stem - Pro LT 100mm

Wheels - Velocity A23 Rims 23mm

Hubs - Shimano 105's

Pedals - Shimano M520 spd's

Tyres - Conti 4 seasons

Saddle - Selle Italia xo

Weight - 8.1kgs



Hope you all like it, cause its stunning.


----------



## craigwend (22 Jul 2013)

(actually riding it!)

On top of Nunburnholme...






Group shot top of Thixendale (bike hiding on the left- me back left)






At the food stop - whistling.... (short video)
http://s156.photobucket.com/user/cr...3/big-g2013foodstopvideo_zpsf5b25992.mp4.html


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jul 2013)

BJH said:


> Hi what cages are these?
> 
> How have you found them in use?


 


Just remembered your post.
Both cages snapped at the point of the upper boss point.
Returned to VN for replacements, they sent a new design.
Think there must have been a fault with them. And as usual VN don't/wont say if there was a problem.

pic, old cage left, new cage right


----------



## simon.r (23 Jul 2013)

ianrauk said:


> ...
> Both cages snapped at the point of the upper boss point.
> Returned to VN for replacements, they sent a new design.
> Think there must have been a fault with them...


 
Anyone would think there was a reason why the design of a metal bottle cage hasn't really changed for the last 100 or so years!


----------



## jowwy (8 Sep 2013)

now with added zipp firecrest 202's


----------



## ianrauk (8 Sep 2013)

@jowwy
Looks really nice... would look fabulous without the wheel decals.  Go for stealth my man.


----------



## jowwy (8 Sep 2013)

ianrauk said:


> @jowwy
> Looks really nice... would look fabulous without the wheel decals.  Go for stealth my man.


i might just do that


----------



## ultraviolet (9 Sep 2013)

my first Ti frame, just built it up a few days ago, lovely first ride hopeing to get out on it more


----------



## Andrew Br (20 Sep 2013)

The warranty replacement for my cracked frame arrived this week:-




13-09-20 Replacement Engima by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr

I'll post further pictures when it's built up.

.


----------



## dan_bo (20 Sep 2013)

ianrauk said:


> @jowwy
> Looks really nice... would look fabulous without the wheel decals.  Go for the stolen bike look my man.


----------



## velovoice (20 Sep 2013)

Andrew Br said:


> The warranty replacement for my cracked frame arrived this week:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just about to take delivery of an Etape. Should I be worried about anything?


----------



## jayonabike (20 Sep 2013)

RebeccaOlds said:


> I'm just about to take delivery of an Etape. Should I be worried about anything?


Apart from people wanting to have a go on it. No.


----------



## velovoice (20 Sep 2013)

Oh that's all right then!


----------



## Andrew Br (20 Sep 2013)

RebeccaOlds said:


> I'm just about to take delivery of an Etape. Should I be worried about anything?


Not about the integrity of the frame; mine broke after an unusual set of circumstances.
Delivery time on the other hand.................

.


----------



## jayonabike (20 Sep 2013)

I had no problem with the delivery time on my enigma.


----------



## velovoice (21 Sep 2013)

It seems people have diametrically opposite experiences with regard to delivery times. So far, when I've asked further questions, it seems that it all comes down to managing expectations (for both parties) i.e. regular communication and ensuring there is no room for misunderstanding. YMMV.


----------



## Andrew Br (21 Sep 2013)

MM did indeed V.
On all 3 occasions............

On a positive note, when you get the bike, it'll be sensational.
Which model are you getting Rebecca ?

.


----------



## velovoice (23 Sep 2013)

Andrew Br said:


> Which model are you getting Rebecca ?
> .


A custom Etape. Build is here. It should be ready mid-October.


----------



## Andrew Br (23 Sep 2013)

That's going to be a beautiful bike Rebecca.

I wonder if the drop-outs that Mark showed you were mine ? 
Going down the disc route is, IMO, a good one.
Have you considered some of the new breed of wider wheels ? I'm running some Velocity A23s and I like how they ride and handle with 28mm tyres fitted.
I went for "bling":- red hubs, discs and QRs (all from Hope).

.


----------



## velovoice (23 Sep 2013)

Andrew Br said:


> That's going to be a beautiful bike Rebecca.
> .


I hope so!!!!


Andrew Br said:


> I wonder if the drop-outs that Mark showed you were mine ?
> .


If yours are Paragon rear dropouts for discs and mudguards, then probably the same ones. I got the last ones Enigma had in stock at the time and I understand they were then as rare as hens' teeth....


Andrew Br said:


> Going down the disc route is, IMO, a good one..


My boyfriend (Flying Dodo of this parish) has them on the commuting bike he bought last year - sounds like a good option. Wish I could put them on my work bike but sadly Surly Cross Check frames won't take 'em.


Andrew Br said:


> Have you considered some of the new breed of wider wheels ?
> I'm running some Velocity A23s and I like how they ride and handle with 28mm tyres fitted.
> .


Not sure what you mean by "wider".... I don't do narrower than 28s.


Andrew Br said:


> I went for "bling":- red hubs, discs and QRs (all from Hope).
> .


Yeah, I'm partial to a bit of red bling myself but trying to take a restrained approach!!

ETA: So when are you going to post up some photos of your finished build?


----------



## Andrew Br (23 Sep 2013)

RebeccaOlds said:


> Not sure what you mean by "wider".... I don't do narrower than 28s.


There is a lot of interest in wheels that have wider rims than normal eg 19 instead of 17mm so that the tyres are a different shape (less of a teardrop).
For the speed merchants amongst us, this gives a more aerodynamic profile.
The rest of us benefit from a more stable tyre and a bigger footprint for more grip, a better ride and less chance of "snake-bite" punctures.
So far, it's worked for me.




RebeccaOlds said:


> I hope so!!!!
> 
> If yours are Paragon rear dropouts for discs and mudguards, then probably the same ones. I got the last ones Enigma had in stock at the time and I understand they were then as rare as hens' teeth....


Yes, that's what I have. They're beautiful bits of engineering.




RebeccaOlds said:


> I hope so!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: So when are you going to post up some photos of your finished build?



When it's built !
I'm waiting for some bits to arrive before I let the LBS loose on it.
Needless to say, pictures will follow.


RebeccaOlds said:


> I hope so!!!!
> 
> Yeah, I'm partial to a bit of red bling myself but trying to take a restrained approach!!



Go on, you know you want to....................




DSC_0279 by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr





.
DSC_0276 by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr


----------



## velovoice (23 Sep 2013)

re: red bling
At the moment, I'm confining it to the CK headset and various "bolts" e.g. bottle cage bolts, seat clamp bolt, etc. I'm still debating about red skewers.
The Exposure dynamo wheel next year will have the red hub option.


----------



## velovoice (23 Sep 2013)

Andrew Br said:


> There is a lot of interest in wheels that have wider rims than normal eg 19 instead of 17mm so that the tyres are a different shape (less of a teardrop).


Ah, I see what you mean now, thanks.


----------



## P.H (23 Sep 2013)

RebeccaOlds said:


> A custom Etape. Build is here. It should be ready mid-October.




That's a great spec. I WANT ONE!


----------



## jayonabike (7 Oct 2013)

New Ti seat post on the Enigma


----------



## HLaB (10 Oct 2013)

Afnug said:


> I sold the Carbon Road bike to fund a Cross Bike, I built a Kinesis Pro 6, I am very happy with this a great ride, so I started looking at their road bikes, they have a very nice new titanium frame coming out,I thought I would like one of them, £1399 frame & forks tapered headset takes 28mm tyres with guards with long reach brakes, no reviews but plenty of positive reviews of the old frame non taper headset 23mm maybe 25mm with guards normal reach brakes, the new frames were due in the country on the 6th June, there was some old ones on various sites some £1399 ( a carbon seat post included with old frames ) Winstanleys had one my size for £ 1119. I was quite happy with 25mm with guards and a better brake choice in the shorter reach brakes, the only thing against it was the non taper headset, I made them an offer that was accepted so I ended up with this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Just shelled out for one as a crash replacement for my old Gran Fondo Scandium. School boy error though they list the fram in two places on the kinesis web site and I didn't read their 2nd page which clearly states its a 31.6mm frame so my old 27.2mm carbon post and front mech didn't fit. I also didn't realise the new fork (which accomodates 28mm tyres) was too much for my old ultegra long reach brakes


----------



## Venod (10 Oct 2013)

HLaB said:


> Just shelled out for one as a crash replacement for my old Gran Fondo Scandium. School boy error though they list the fram in two places on the kinesis web site and I didn't read their 2nd page which clearly states its a 31.6mm frame so my old 27.2mm carbon post and front mech didn't fit. I also didn't realise the new fork (which accomodates 28mm tyres) was too much for my old ultegra long reach brakes



Enjoy your knew ride, I have been out on mine today in this wind, grabbed a couple of KOM's even with mudguards fittedm they are truly all round frames.


----------



## HLaB (12 Oct 2013)

An Fionnuisce


----------



## ianrauk (12 Oct 2013)

@HLaB Welcome to the world of Smmmmoooottttthhh. The world of.."hmmm, that's a lovely looking bike, is it Titanium?"


----------



## ianrauk (12 Oct 2013)

Oh yes @HLaB , some nice hi res pics would be nice...


----------



## HLaB (12 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Oh yes @HLaB , some nice hi res pics would be nice...


I'll maybe borrow the works camera, that was tooken on my tablet, the highest resolution I've got to hand :-)

I don't know if you've seen my thread in know how but should I sully it with frame protectors to stop cable rub?


----------



## ianrauk (12 Oct 2013)

HLaB said:


> I'll maybe borrow the works camera, that was tooken on my tablet, the highest resolution I've got to hand :-)
> 
> I don't know if you've seen my thread in know how but should I sully it with frame protectors to stop cable rub?



And I replied.
I haven't used any protectors. You do get marking but with the lightest of Emery cloth or scotch pad they rub away.
What I do like about Ti frames is the difference in shades in the metal and how it continually changes with cleaning. usage, weather (rain) etc
I really like all the marks, abrasions and nicks. 

With an undressed Ti frame you are not going to get the perfect finish as you would a painted and/or lacquered frame, so embrace


----------



## HLaB (12 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> And I replied.
> I haven't used any protectors. You do get marking but with the lightest of Emery cloth or scotch pad they rub away.
> What I do like about Ti frames is the difference in shades in the metal and how it continually changes with cleaning. usage, weather (rain) etc
> I really like all the marks, abrasions and nicks.
> ...


Cheers this tablet is cr@p that way.


----------



## Venod (13 Oct 2013)

HLaB said:


> View attachment 30701
> An Fionnuisce



Have they gone for a more sloping top tube with the new frame or are you just a tall bugger, what brakes did you fit ?

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/show-us-your-titanium.56645/page-17


----------



## HLaB (13 Oct 2013)

Afnug said:


> Have they gone for a more sloping top tube with the new frame or are you just a tall bugger, what brakes did you fit ?
> 
> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/show-us-your-titanium.56645/page-17


I'm not particularly tall but its a 54cm frame and I could do with a 56cm and the only one made bigger is a 57cm. I've found through bike fits that a 76.9cm saddle height works for me and after 24,500miles on the old 54cm I'd say that was right ;-)

I used my old long reach ultegra brake for the rear but they've made the front clearance greater so the old 50mm long reach didn't fit and a Tektro Quartz is fitted.


----------



## craigwend (13 Oct 2013)

Saw one of these -nice looking bikes...

http://www.baldwintitanium.co.uk/


----------



## craigwend (19 Oct 2013)

riding in the rain ...


----------



## velovoice (19 Oct 2013)

Final test around the car park before leaving the Enigma factory today with my new custom Etape.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Oct 2013)

velovoice said:


> Final test around the car park before leaving the Enigma factory today with my new custom Etape.
> 
> View attachment 31077




and?


----------



## velovoice (19 Oct 2013)

I'm a bit knocked sideways. So much is different. Will try and figure out how to describe my initial impressions, after tomorrow's ride.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Oct 2013)

velovoice said:


> I'm a bit knocked sideways. So much is different. Will try and figure out how to describe my initial impressions, after tomorrow's ride.




Understandable, it's hard to describe a Ti ride.


----------



## Andrew Br (20 Oct 2013)

velovoice said:


> I'm a bit knocked sideways. So much is different. Will try and figure out how to describe my initial impressions, after tomorrow's ride.



Good stuff.
Try to remember: your tyres _probably_ aren't flat. It's the frame that's soaking up the road buzz.

.


----------



## Andrew Br (20 Oct 2013)

Waiting impatiently for further pictures of Rebecca's bike ..............

.


----------



## velovoice (21 Oct 2013)

To keep Andrew happy....  I've done a few things to it today, will take more photos later... if it ever stops raining!!


----------



## Spoked Wheels (21 Oct 2013)

velovoice said:


> View attachment 31170
> 
> 
> To keep Andrew happy....  I've done a few things to it today, will take more photos later... if it ever stops raining!!



That looks nice.


----------



## HLaB (21 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Understandable, it's hard to describe a Ti ride.


I've been asked a few times since I got mine, I've been using your description and it seems apt 'Smooth'


----------



## anothersam (21 Oct 2013)

velovoice said:


> I'm just about to take delivery of an Etape. Should I be worried about anything?



The ti sickness. If you catch it, you might find yourself deciding that various things on your bike have no business not being ti.




_My precious_



velovoice said:


> A custom Etape. Build is here.



Hopefully you'll have more luck with SKS Bluemels mudguards than I did. (It's probably just me. They seem to get good reviews.)



ianrauk said:


> it's hard to describe a Ti ride.


Expensive.


----------



## HLaB (21 Oct 2013)

anothersam said:


> Hopefully you'll have more luck with SKS Bluemels mudguards than I did. (It's probably just me. They seem to get good reviews.)


I've had three sets burst on me but with a Scandium frame now I've got Ti will it still be the case and should I consider another alternative?


----------



## JoeyB (21 Oct 2013)

I have a Ford Focus Titanium...I guess that doesn't warrant a pic?


----------



## anothersam (21 Oct 2013)

HLaB said:


> I've had three sets burst on me but with a Scandium frame now I've got Ti will it still be the case and should I consider another alternative?



I don't know if it's so much the case of Ti being kryptonite as it is the tensions introduced by the setup on my Enigma. Rather than hang ugly but durable 'guards on it as I've done on other bikes, I'm currently experimenting with going bare tyred.



JoeyB said:


> I have a Ford Focus Titanium...I guess that doesn't warrant a pic?



Only if it's got a bike rack...?


----------



## velovoice (21 Oct 2013)

anothersam said:


> Hopefully you'll have more luck with SKS Bluemels mudguards than I did. (It's probably just me. They seem to get good reviews.)


The Bluemels have been impressive straight away. Two rainy rides and not a speck of road muck anywhere on the bike. Seriously, just a few drops of plain water from actual rain falling from up above.

Today's bike porn:


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (21 Oct 2013)

Very nice Rebecca.


----------



## velovoice (21 Oct 2013)

For anyone who's interested, I've written on my blog about my Enigma experience, ending with a bit about how I found the ride that first day. Two days on, I'm getting used to things, gaining a little confidence, trusting the handling more, really looking forward to many many happy miles.
http://velovoice.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/a-tour-and-introduction.html


----------



## Ian_w (21 Oct 2013)

That is one beautiful bike.


----------



## Spoked Wheels (21 Oct 2013)

velovoice said:


> For anyone who's interested, I've written on my blog about my Enigma experience, ending with a bit about how I found the ride that first day. Two days on, I'm getting used to things, gaining a little confidence, trusting the handling more, really looking forward to many many happy miles.
> http://velovoice.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/a-tour-and-introduction.html




This look like Ti rack but I cannot find it in the enigma website


----------



## velovoice (21 Oct 2013)

It was on their old website. I forgot to ask if they still had it available. The new website is still being developed and added to.


----------



## Andrew Br (21 Oct 2013)

velovoice said:


> View attachment 31170
> 
> 
> To keep Andrew happy....



Thanks; I do appreciate it 

It looks great but I (almost) wish that I hadn't looked too closely. I really don't need an Enigma stem, nor do I need a blingy red headset.

I'm thinking about starting a thread entitled "Show us your disc-braked, drop-barred Enigma".

.


----------



## Spoked Wheels (21 Oct 2013)

velovoice said:


> It was on their old website. I forgot to ask if they still had it available. The new website is still being developed and added to.



Thanks. I will look again at a later date.


----------



## pk-ripper (23 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> miss-aligned drop out


 
Hi Ian,

Was just wondering what the symptoms of this were, as I'm wondering whether mine has the same issue?


----------



## ianrauk (23 Oct 2013)

pk-ripper said:


> Hi Ian,
> 
> Was just wondering what the symptoms of this were, as I'm wondering whether mine has the same issue?




The rear wheel pulling to the left with the result of the tyre rubbing against the chain stay.
What Van Nich have you got?


----------



## pk-ripper (23 Oct 2013)

2012 euros - it's back with VN at the moment for possibly the same issue, so currently waiting on their response.


----------



## zigzag (23 Oct 2013)

velovoice said:


> The Bluemels have been impressive straight away. Two rainy rides and not a speck of road muck anywhere on the bike. Seriously, just a few drops of plain water from actual rain falling from up above.
> 
> Today's bike porn:
> View attachment 31177
> ...



nice bike, but why is the seatpost wrong way around?.. i can see it's been set up correctly from the shop


----------



## velovoice (23 Oct 2013)

zigzag said:


> nice bike, but why is the seatpost wrong way around?.. i can see it's been set up correctly from the shop


Waiting for a zero-setback post. One little unexpected change between fitting and bike design and the build: I went from a traditional saddle to something a bit strange, which needs to sit further forward. Also, I like my knees a bit forward from KOPS, which the saddle rails on this new saddle don't quite permit.


----------



## velovoice (4 Nov 2013)

velovoice said:


> Waiting for a zero-setback post.


Now fitted. Oh, and stem has been flipped.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Nov 2013)

@velovoice 
Looking very nice indeed.......be nice to see it in the flesh so too speak.
I have just fitted the same front forks to my commuter bike.


----------



## velovoice (4 Nov 2013)

ianrauk said:


> @velovoice
> Looking very nice indeed.......be nice to see it in the flesh so too speak.


Yeah, just looking for an excuse to get down to London. Won't make the FNRttC to Brighton. Maybe a Sunday London Ride? 


ianrauk said:


> @velovoice
> I have just fitted the same front forks to my commuter bike.


 Wish the graphics could be removed, but otherwise very nice.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Nov 2013)

velovoice said:


> Wish the graphics could be removed, but otherwise very nice.


And very shiny


----------



## zigzag (4 Nov 2013)

velovoice said:


> Wish the graphics could be removed, but otherwise very nice.



graphics can be covered with black vinyl tape or insulating tape (that's what i've done on my bike)


----------



## velovoice (4 Nov 2013)

zigzag said:


> graphics can be covered with black vinyl tape or insulating tape (that's what i've done on my bike)


Having paid extra to have my frame logos done in a(ny) format _other than_ black vinyl tape.... thanks, but no thanks! ::shudders::


----------



## zigzag (4 Nov 2013)

i had the fork legs in mind..


----------



## velovoice (4 Nov 2013)

zigzag said:


> i had the fork legs in mind..


Yep, I knew that. Just can't abide the thought of vinyl anywhere on this bike. Just sayin'.


----------



## craigwend (30 Dec 2013)

with race blade ...


----------



## Andrew Br (18 Jan 2014)

It's finally here:-




14-01-18 New Enigma RHS by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr




14-01-18 New Enigma LHS by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr

The saddle needs to go up quite a bit and I think that I've picked bars that are too wide but the LBS have said that they can easily swap them.

I'm going for a bike ride tomorrow 

.


----------



## choplee (22 Jan 2014)

Andrew Br said:


> It's finally here:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the enigma looking good andrew .......why are you thinking the bars are too wide ..?????
i normally run 44's ,but my new Ti i have aero easton 44's but they are reg 46's ...i thought they where going to be to wide ,but they give me a lovely open arm width which keeps my chest open better for breathing and also gives a little more comfort and i get more usable bar positions ...i had your thoughts when i first had my build .... I maybe wrong and you may feel they are to wide


----------



## Andrew Br (22 Jan 2014)

They are too wide.
When I rode my other bike earlier it felt much better.

.


----------



## choplee (22 Jan 2014)

Andrew Br said:


> They are too wide.
> When I rode my other bike earlier it felt much better.
> 
> .



its goto be comfortable :-) 
i love my wider bars and suits me for sportives and long distance rides ...also it keeps the bike from being to twitch for me being it more race breed Ti & carbon throughout


----------



## sackville d (25 Jan 2014)

Hi folks.A bit off topic as it`s not my bike but an ebay link to a sale long since over for a titanium Bianchi in Celeste blue.http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Bianchi-...me-Equipe-Pro-Carbon-Fiber-Fork-/331035370267
Infact,not only is it not my bike ,but I don`t have a Ti frame so I shall bid you all well and go back out the way I came in.Good day.


----------



## Andrew Br (25 Jan 2014)

Andrew Br said:


> They are too wide.
> When I rode my other bike earlier it felt much better.
> 
> .



On the basis of just a 1 mile ride back from the LBS the narrower bars are a massive improvement.
I'm going to love this bike 

.


----------



## velovoice (11 Feb 2014)

Okay, let's call her finished now. And I've finally got a photo I'm pleased with.


----------



## choplee (13 Feb 2014)

looking real good ....... some nice touches with the speedplays and the saddle ...
running a short stem and saddle forward ..how is that on a long ride ?


----------



## stumpy66 (13 Feb 2014)

Still not ridden, damn man flu


----------



## velovoice (13 Feb 2014)

choplee said:


> looking real good ....... some nice touches with the speedplays and the saddle ...
> running a short stem and saddle forward ..how is that on a long ride ?


Saddle "forward" is partly due to my short femurs and partly due to the way Selle SMP's are designed.

Short stem? It's 80mm, 4 degree rise (or 6, can't remember off hand). Pretty standard these days for a lot of shops and designers. This is in fact Enigma's standard in-house stem, which gets factored into the design and fit of their custom frame builds. It's possible to get a longer stem, but with the entire bike being designed as a whole to fit me, I didn't need to.

You wanna see saddle forward and short stem, have a look at the non-custom road bike I was riding before!


----------



## ianrauk (13 Feb 2014)

@stumpy66 
I can't help thinking that the bike would look much better with metal/ti bottle holders.


----------



## velovoice (13 Feb 2014)

ianrauk said:


> @stumpy66
> I can't help thinking that the bike would look much better with metal/ti bottle holders.


... and a ti seatpost


----------



## ianrauk (13 Feb 2014)

velovoice said:


> ... and a ti seatpost




It has been mentioned


----------



## stumpy66 (13 Feb 2014)

ianrauk said:


> It has been mentioned



Pedals are first,


----------



## ianrauk (13 Feb 2014)

velovoice said:


> can you get those in ti?




Oh yes... and in a whole range of nice colours too


----------



## stumpy66 (13 Feb 2014)

My favourite thread, but it could end up costing me a small fortune


----------



## ianrauk (13 Feb 2014)

stumpy66 said:


> My favourite thread, but it could end up costing me a small fortune




No one said Cycling is cheap...


----------



## velovoice (14 Feb 2014)

choplee said:


> running a short stem and saddle forward ..*how is that on a long ride* ?


Must admit to still puzzling over this question. It's a custom bike. It fits. So how _would _you expect it to feel on a long ride??


----------



## velovoice (14 Feb 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Oh yes... and in a whole range of nice colours too


Silly me - *I have these pedals!* Titanium. In black. 
I deleted my "can you get (pedals) in ti?" post almost as quickly as I posted it, but eagle-eyed Ian caught me out.


----------



## choplee (14 Feb 2014)

ianrauk said:


> @stumpy66
> I can't help thinking that the bike would look much better with metal/ti bottle holders.



i thought that ,so i got Ti cages on my litespeed ,but quickly sent them back and got some slimline carbon ones .... i think it really depends on the designof the bike and cage i suppose


----------



## choplee (14 Feb 2014)

velovoice said:


> Must admit to still puzzling over this question. It's a custom bike. It fits. So how _would _you expect it to feel on a long ride??



just because it's custom doesn't mean it's going to be a great long distance runner .....all i meant was it looked like a short stem and saddle forward making it a small cockpit when looking the frame size or me being old skool the tall head tube


----------



## BlueDog (15 Feb 2014)

A bit of a "before and after".... Having been busy buying the parts on eBay (not sure I'd do it that way again though  ), my first bike build is now complete. Although it's now staying warm and dry in doors as I'm too scared to take it out in this weather just in case it gets splashed


----------



## ianrauk (15 Feb 2014)

BlueDog said:


> A bit of a "before and after".... Having been busy buying the parts on eBay (not sure I'd do it that way again though  ), my first bike build is now complete. Although it's now staying warm and dry in doors as I'm too scared to take it out in this weather just in case it gets splashed
> View attachment 38154
> View attachment 38155



Ti looks great when wet. Quit the excuses and go and ride it.


----------



## velovoice (15 Feb 2014)

choplee said:


> just because it's custom doesn't mean it's going to be a great long distance runner


How do you know I didn't specify I wanted a long distance bike?? 
I'd really rather answer questions than counter assumptions, you know. 
(I don't bite, but this is beginning to make me growl!!! )


choplee said:


> .....all I meant was it looked like a short stem and saddle forward making it a small cockpit when looking the frame size or me being old skool the tall head tube


Yes, the head tube does look tall compared to a stock geometry bike. Amazon how our eyes and aesthetic sense get trained by what we see most often. (Mine too!)


----------



## BlueDog (15 Feb 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Ti looks great when wet. Quit the excuses and go and ride it.


Yes, you're probably right, but I'll need to put some more air in the tyres for buoyancy and swap the pedals for paddles to get out on the Somerset Levels


----------



## choplee (17 Feb 2014)

velovoice said:


> How do you know I didn't specify I wanted a long distance bike??
> I'd really rather answer questions than counter assumptions, you know.
> (I don't bite, but this is beginning to make me growl!!! )
> 
> Yes, the head tube does look tall compared to a stock geometry bike. Amazon how our eyes and aesthetic sense get trained by what we see most often. (Mine too!)



I agree some people are touchy about their bikes and what they do on them .....it's sometimes nice to find out more and with the sport being so wide spread and diverse now the norm isn't the norm anymore ...i'll restrain from making passing comments in the future if your in the thread ,as i see your not really wanting to respond to friendly comments
I didn't assume anything and just making visual comments ,as alot of members do when people post photo's ,as well as i was commenting how i like your bike ....


----------



## choplee (17 Feb 2014)

BlueDog said:


> A bit of a "before and after".... Having been busy buying the parts on eBay (not sure I'd do it that way again though  ), my first bike build is now complete. Although it's now staying warm and dry in doors as I'm too scared to take it out in this weather just in case it gets splashed
> View attachment 38154
> View attachment 38155




looking good Bluedog ...... i know what you mean about the fleabay build a friend tried and it worked out a nightmare for him ....

She's looking great ....i hope it's ok to pass comment on your bars and which ones are they /???? 
i have easton ergo bars that look very similar


----------



## choplee (17 Feb 2014)

This is my Ti.. She was finished last year,but there has been some bumps in the road on the build and since this photo there has been some changes. I'll try and sort a new photo posted


----------



## Sillyoldman (17 Feb 2014)

Stunning.


----------



## choplee (18 Feb 2014)

the DA pedals are off my 1988 vitus 992 that i just sold and couldn't resist on keeping them ,but they still do the job until i get some new ones with the money from the vitus sale


----------



## BlueDog (19 Feb 2014)

choplee said:


> looking good Bluedog ...... i know what you mean about the fleabay build a friend tried and it worked out a nightmare for him ....
> 
> She's looking great ....i hope it's ok to pass comment on your bars and which ones are they /????
> i have easton ergo bars that look very similar



Hi choplee, thanks for that (and no, I've still not ridden it!). That's one of the great things about building your own bike: you never realise just how many different styles of components are available for different uses and looking on some of the previous posts here, I see you can get Titanium pedals! Hmm, time to surf I thinks.... Anyway, the bars on my bike are Ritchey Logic II which have "anatomical bend drops", which sounds very cool!

As for yours, well that is a truly fantastic looking bike and has to be my favourite so far  I look froward to seeing your new photo.

Oh and nice dog btw


----------



## choplee (21 Feb 2014)

BlueDog said:


> Hi choplee, thanks for that (and no, I've still not ridden it!). That's one of the great things about building your own bike: you never realise just how many different styles of components are available for different uses and looking on some of the previous posts here, I see you can get Titanium pedals! Hmm, time to surf I thinks.... Anyway, the bars on my bike are Ritchey Logic II which have "anatomical bend drops", which sounds very cool!
> 
> As for yours, well that is a truly fantastic looking bike and has to be my favourite so far  I look froward to seeing your new photo.
> 
> Oh and nice dog btw



Cheers BlueDog.......Reggie is one of my pugs they are both nuts and funny as hell in their own ways ....lol

I do have a soft spot for the titanium and you must be itching to get out on her ..... I'm using the easton ergo aero bars and they do feel comfortable ,but look a little odd to some ..... She is a lovely bike and trying to get used to her over my other road bike ...totally different beasts indeed .. The frame is an archon T1 and it is different to alot of Ti frames ...new old stock and lucky to find it..

I'll sort out some updated photo's when i can ..the roto crank does get binned not by choice ,but due to it's lack of stiffness


----------



## mooseracer (21 Feb 2014)

choplee said:


> View attachment 38312
> 
> This is my Ti.. She was finished last year,but there has been some bumps in the road on the build and since this photo there has been some changes. I'll try and sort a new photo posted



That's a beautiful looking bike  Any more detail on it?


----------



## choplee (1 Mar 2014)

mooseracer said:


> That's a beautiful looking bike  Any more detail on it?



Hi mosseracer....... i had massive problems with the rotor 3d+ .... we actually had 2 problems ,but didn't know until we solved the first ... 
The down tube angle meant that i had to replace the clamp on FM with a braze on version and then get a clamp to braze convertor and buy a rotor kit ,so to move the FM back and down which would solve my first problem of chain rubbing in the extremes of gears ....
The second problem was noticed when you put the hammer down slightly and you got chain rub on both sides of the FM .... Long story short the Rotor 3d+ was flexing so much and alot more than a cheaper 105 chainset we tested on it to prove our point ..

i had a budget and had ultegra groupset(ish)and cheaper wheels to have the rotor 3d+ with aero q-rings ......

when all this happened the shop wasn't happy and see i was just saying put anything on it just to get it running right ,so he got his tech to stip the bike down put DA 9000 on it.. of course this made me happy and if i'm honest a few hundred quid more when i had it was all i had to pay .... She is running like clockwork now and i do have some not so great photo's on my flikr ....

http://www.flickr.com/photos/111174426@N07/11581136895/in/photostream/


----------



## stumpy66 (1 Mar 2014)

Lovely bike


----------



## choplee (3 Mar 2014)

nice lineup stumpy66 .......i got the warning ,so my lineup went down from 7 to 4 within a year


----------



## stumpy66 (3 Mar 2014)

choplee said:


> nice lineup stumpy66 .......i got the warning ,so my lineup went down from 7 to 4 within a year


 Yeah I'm.looking to slim my collection this year, decisions decisions


----------



## choplee (4 Mar 2014)

stumpy66 said:


> Yeah I'm.looking to slim my collection this year, decisions decisions



it was hard to lose 3 bikes over a year ,but least she gave me the choice before they got put in front of her firing squad ...


----------



## choplee (6 Mar 2014)

An up to date photo of my archon T1 .... rotor gone ,ultegra changed with DA . new bottles & cages and nice and comfy bontrager team saddle ..... deffo poor now ..
still running my 22 yr old DA spd pedals


----------



## topcat1 (6 Mar 2014)

I was going to say that bike is crying out for Dura Ace but that's sorted now 

are those Aero forks?

I've got the Litespeed Icon frame which is the one below your one and it was good running Ultegra, but when i upped to Dura Ace
and sorted the wheels (DA C35s') and (handbuilt DA open pros- for winter) that the frame lived up to it's potential

enjoy


----------



## User269 (6 Mar 2014)

Taken a few years back. I've since had the wall removed and the bike feels a lot lighter now.


----------



## stumpy66 (6 Mar 2014)

choplee said:


> An up to date photo of my archon T1 .... rotor gone ,ultegra changed with DA . new bottles & cages and nice and comfy bontrager team saddle ..... deffo poor now ..
> still running my 22 yr old DA spd pedals
> 
> View attachment 39333


Stunning


----------



## choplee (10 Mar 2014)

topcat1 said:


> I was going to say that bike is crying out for Dura Ace but that's sorted now
> 
> are those Aero forks?
> 
> ...



your right it was a budget thing to go ultegra and i do love it ,as it's pretty bulletproof ,but when the rotor didn't workout then it was a free for all at the bike shop and they just did it without me totally knowing what was going on.....lol.... glad they did ...

the forks are the easton carbon aero forks and seem to work well with the frame ..

just having a stem length issue 100 0r 110 ...they let me have both to try ....


----------



## jayonabike (23 Mar 2014)

Took the stickers off the Fulcrum wheels


----------



## Lumiparta (2 Apr 2014)

At last i've made my first ride in new season.


----------



## Onyer (30 Apr 2014)

Here is my Enigma Etape and what a lovely ride it is too. Silky smooth and quite fast (for me anyway)
Full Ultegra 6800 groupset
Handbuilt wheels - via components hubs (very quiet), Sapin CX Ray spokes and H Son Plus archtype rims
Torus titanium seat post with Prologo scratch Pro seat, with titanium rails.
Ritchey C260 stem with FSA Compact Bars

Planning on a tour in France at the beginning of June.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Apr 2014)

Onyer said:


> View attachment 43775
> 
> Here is my Enigma Etape and what a lovely ride it is too. Silky smooth and quite fast (for me anyway)
> Full Ultegra 6800 groupset
> ...




Gorgeous....


----------



## simon.r (2 May 2014)

I couldn't resist this Enigma Esprit frame when it came up on eBay. Most of the bits have been transferred from another bike. I've de-stickered the frame and ordered a proper head tube badge from Enigma, but apart from that it's finished. Only had a 6 mile shakedown ride so far, but it did feel as if it was purring along I'm really looking forward to getting the first proper ride on it tomorrow.


----------



## HorTs (9 Jun 2014)

I'm doing the 'Show us your...' threads.
Kinesis Decade Tripster ATR


----------



## Venod (9 Aug 2014)

I sold the cross bike & one of my mountain bikes with the intention of getting a nice bit of carbon but I got seduced by the lure of another titanium steed and ended up building this.






I have a Kinesis Gran Fondo Ti that takes guards & a rack, this is more race geometry and you can tell the difference, but both are great to ride,


----------



## Onyer (9 Aug 2014)

What forks do you have with that? Also what wheels are they? great looking bike.


----------



## JohnClimber (9 Aug 2014)

and





Both running on Rohloff's


----------



## Venod (10 Aug 2014)

Onyer said:


> What forks do you have with that? Also what wheels are they? great looking bike.



The forks are Van Nicholas SLR full carbon, The wheels are H Plus Son rims with Novatec hubs 28h. I built them myself, I am reluctant to go below 28 spokes with the state of the roads, I know a lot of people run with less spokes so my fears may be unfounded.


----------



## craigwend (11 Aug 2014)

Also in my picture of the day ...

*"This year I'll be mostly wearing red bar tape"*
*



*


----------



## lmow20 (13 Aug 2014)

Absolutely loving the ti steeds gents! The red trim on that Moot and Van Nicholas looks lush.

I've added a new bike to the stable of late, so now rocking 2 lynksey built ti beauts.

This is the On*One 456 mk 1. I went for subtlety. In time I'll get a nice short blue stem to match the hubs. For christmas the mrs can get me a ti seatpost.





Here's my fave, the Lynskey Sportive. Looking to put some silver dura ace C24 wheels on at some point.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Sep 2014)

Time to rescue this thread from the depths of page 3.









Picked up this afternoon from Fatbirds - a Van Nicholas Ventus with Ti bottle cage & some personalisation touches - graphics removed from top tube and down tube...






Chris King Headset and Titanium spacers (Ti seat post collar not shown)





Standards SRAM 172.5 cranks & compact inner ring replaced with 175mm cranks & a 38 tooth ring.






Gratuitous shot of the drop-out area detailing.

Only had time for a quick 10 mile test ride late this afternoon, but my initial impressions are of a fantastic soft ride which smooths out the worst of the lousy roads round here.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Sep 2014)

that's gorgeous @Jenkins 
Nice to see you also went for the silver Chris King headset. Makes a really nice difference.

The more you clean the bike the more the marks left by the graphics will dissappear. 
Ti seat post and stem next 

My Ventus (pictured up thread) is now 2 years old, has done over 7000 miles now and I still get a buzz when I ride it. It's like a new bike every ride.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Sep 2014)

@ianrauk - it was seeing your with the removed graphics that put the idea in my head - I've left the ones on the seat tube, seat stays & chain stays as they're quite subtle. I really dislike overblown graphics & colours.

Ti seat post & stem may follow when my bank account has recovered, but at the moment I like the black framing the silver of the frame.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Sep 2014)

Glad my bike was an inspiration.


----------



## Shadow (23 Sep 2014)

Abso luvverly!


----------



## DaveW (23 Dec 2014)

I've put pictures elsewhere on the forum but just for completeness, I thought I should put some on the titanium thread. My new Burls custom titanium...


----------



## Hugh Manatee (23 Dec 2014)

@DaveW that looks really nice. I want a new bike but I really don't want to risk carbon. Have you ridden both frame materials? If so, how does it compare to glued soot?


----------



## jowwy (23 Dec 2014)

Hugh Manatee said:


> @DaveW that looks really nice. I want a new bike but I really don't want to risk carbon. Have you ridden both frame materials? If so, how does it compare to glued soot?


I have ridden both and ride of titanium is very hard to describe. Its smooth, soaks up road buzz, less fatigueing, but also quick and powerful when needed.......they are just stunning to ride. I like it so much im buying another one with disc brakes and selling my spesh tarmac


----------



## DaveW (23 Dec 2014)

Hugh Manatee said:


> @DaveW that looks really nice. I want a new bike but I really don't want to risk carbon. Have you ridden both frame materials? If so, how does it compare to glued soot?


Yes I've tested a few carbon bikes, had a Specialized Roubaix for a weekend as same geometry as my Secteur and was thinking about buying. Also borrowed a friends fully loaded £3k Trek carbon for a week. The Trek was bloody awful, rock hard and jittery. The Spesh was comfortable, very nice really but it just didn't grab me and felt a bit fragile. The Ti is like floating on air though, a different league in terms of comfort while still being light and responsive.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (23 Dec 2014)

Thanks both! I have a nice titanium mountain bike, pictures of which I'll add to this thread, so I know about the material but not how that translates to the road. It is the shock and buzz absorbing qualities I am particularly interested in.

Much to consider. Thanks again.


----------



## Onyer (23 Dec 2014)

Hugh Manatee said:


> @DaveW that looks really nice. I want a new bike but I really don't want to risk carbon. Have you ridden both frame materials? If so, how does it compare to glued soot?


I also have a Spesh Roubaix, which is very comfortable. I rode LEJOG on it last year. I also bought a Ti bike as I wanted to go touring with panniers and I couldn't do that with the Roubaix. As said above the Ti is very smooth and a nice bike if you plan to be in the saddle all day. The Cannondale Synapse has a very good review and was the bike of the year for 2014. If I was in the market for another carbon bike I would look at those. At the end of the day it comes down to what you want to use the bike for. Bikes for sportives, e.g Spesh Roubaix, Trek Domane, etc have different geometries and riding characteristics to "racing" type bikes, e.g. Spesh Tarmac, Trek Madone etc.


----------



## JohnClimber (24 Dec 2014)

My 2 (which I'm sure I've posted before but what the hell)

Travers Angus/Rudy Fat 29er+






Jones 3d Spaceframe





Both with Rohloff hubs

And coming in March the new 2nd generation Travers Fat Race Ti Fat Bike
Photo of the 1st generation model


----------



## craigwend (24 Dec 2014)

Husker Du tyres - 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjCuhHZfYQ8


----------



## Monstermash (9 Jan 2015)

My brand new 2015 Litespeed T5Gravel Flatbar.


----------



## dodgy (10 Jan 2015)

My Kinesis Tripster ATR, parked outside Eureka cyclists' cafe on its maiden voyage  I put some 32mm Gatorskins on with 45mm SKS Longboard mudguards, what a delight it is to have ample clearance for whatever tyre I want to fit! Some final adjustment on the stay lengths required.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (10 Jan 2015)

@Monstermash that is a thing of beauty


----------



## Monstermash (10 Jan 2015)

Thank you Spedfreak!


----------



## stumpy66 (1 Feb 2015)

Some updates to my Sabbath Silk Road- ultegra 6750 compact chainset, ultegra cassette, Planet X titanium skewers in blue, new Garmin cadence/speed sensors and some sks guards for autumn/spring runs.

Will be getting some ti bottle cages once I flog a couple of bits on fleabay.


----------



## craigwend (27 Feb 2015)




----------



## jowwy (28 Mar 2015)

On thursday i will be embarking on a new Ti disc build.......

Heres a little sneak pic


----------



## Shadow (28 Mar 2015)

Very pretty...
Red sky at night,
Jowwy's delight?!!


----------



## jowwy (28 Mar 2015)

Shadow said:


> Very pretty...
> Red sky at night,
> Jowwy's delight?!!


Hope so.......got a cracking set of carbon loveliness to adourn it too


----------



## Onyer (29 Mar 2015)

Two frames? Any difference between them?


----------



## jowwy (29 Mar 2015)

Onyer said:


> Two frames? Any difference between them?


The frame on the bottom is the one im building up, its a disc brake Ti frame


----------



## jowwy (3 Apr 2015)

And finally here it is

Custome Ti disc frame
Chris King headset
Pro vibe 7s bars
Pro vibe 7s seatpost
Prologo saddle
FSA K-Light carbon cranks
KML Gold chain
105 groupset
Handbuilt Hson wheels
(Soon be running carbon clinchers)
Spyre Disc brakes


----------



## ianrauk (3 Apr 2015)

Real nice.
Would have preferred a silver chain to match the Ti, but real nice never the less. 

Watch out for those Ti bottle cages. Had both same the same and both broke


----------



## jowwy (3 Apr 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Real nice.
> Would have preferred a silver chain to match the Ti, but real nice never the less.
> 
> Watch out for those Ti bottle cages. Had both same the same and both broke


Homage to the welsh - goldy looking chain


----------



## velovoice (3 Apr 2015)

re bottlecages. I've got the same ti cages, installed October 2013 and still going strong, with two "yebbuts": 
1. I do not do nearly the mileage @ianrauk does, so the Internet abbreviation "YMMV" is probably very true in this case!
2. the screws the secure the mounting plates tend to unscrew themselves - I've found it's usually the bottom one. Suggest you check that regularly. I understand Locktite or PTFE tape will sort that out but I haven't done it yet.


----------



## stumpy66 (3 Apr 2015)

Great looking build, happy with how it rides?


----------



## Shadow (3 Apr 2015)

No doubt...cool.
Nice one, Jowwy.
(was also going to make same comment as Ian re chain, but won't bother now!)


----------



## jowwy (3 Apr 2015)

stumpy66 said:


> Great looking build, happy with how it rides?


Its not been ridden yet stumpy, first ride will be sundays club run


----------



## simon.r (7 Apr 2015)

Enigma Esprit newly kitted out with Ultegra 11 speed:







I'm liking the 52/36 chainset and 11/32 cassette:






Another gold chain, sorry


----------



## Cyclist33 (7 Apr 2015)

Clean, classic, simple lines.

Goldie lookin' chain, though!


----------



## ianrauk (7 Apr 2015)

a beauty.... and yes... shame about the chain. Just doesn't compliment the bike.


----------



## Shadow (7 Apr 2015)

Cool, SR.
Makes me want to run my fingers along the smooth top tube. 
And reminds me I need to clean mine!!


----------



## Ian H (8 Apr 2015)




----------



## jowwy (8 Apr 2015)

simon.r said:


> Enigma Esprit newly kitted out with Ultegra 11 speed:
> 
> View attachment 85068
> 
> ...


Nice bike - and the chain is stunning, dont let these guys put you off

Heres an update of mine with added carbon wheels ( bars have since been dropped back down more level)


----------



## winjim (11 Jun 2015)

Pre-owned Spin Spitfire III currently sat in Spin's workshop being refurbished. Of course with a baby on the way I don't know when I'll have time to build it up, but hopefully I'll get to ride it by the end of summer!


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jun 2015)

That loves a lovely frame @winjim. Beautiful welds and nice and straight seat stays, the way I like them. Not keen on the graphics though.


----------



## winjim (11 Jun 2015)

ianrauk said:


> That loves a lovely frame @winjim. Beautiful welds and nice and straight seat stays, the way I like them. Not keen on the graphics though.


You're right, the welding is nice. Check out the BB.




I need to decide on the graphics. Do I take them off and go for the clean Ti and black look, or do I keep them and go for full on orange fluoro silliness? Depends on the condition I think.


----------



## MacB (11 Jun 2015)

Graphics look naff 1970s I'd ditch them


----------



## goody (11 Jun 2015)

Nothing was naff in the 70's, it was the decade of coolness!


----------



## Jenkins (11 Jun 2015)

Ditch the graphics - titanium needs to be naked.


----------



## Spoked Wheels (11 Jun 2015)

@simon.r lovely bike. Makes me want to continue removing the decals on mine 

Not sure about the gold chain either.


----------



## winjim (11 Jun 2015)

Jenkins said:


> Ditch the graphics - titanium needs to be naked.


Yeah, but then you end up with a bike that looks exactly the same as every other Ti bike...


----------



## Cyclist33 (12 Jun 2015)

winjim said:


> Yeah, but then you end up with a bike that looks exactly the same as every other Ti bike...



ie, fecking dull!


----------



## simon.r (12 Jun 2015)

Cyclist33 said:


> ie, fecking dull!



I keep thinking about a paint job on my Enigma. There's two things stopping me:


I can't think of a design I really want, other than copying something I've already seen, which doesn't seem quite right. 
The weight weenie in me would fret about the extra weight Sorry!


----------



## Cyclist33 (12 Jun 2015)

simon.r said:


> I keep thinking about a paint job on my Enigma. There's two things stopping me:
> 
> 
> I can't think of a design I really want, other than copying something I've already seen, which doesn't seem quite right.
> The weight weenie in me would fret about the extra weight Sorry!



How about a fish doing a poo?


----------



## simon.r (12 Jun 2015)

Cyclist33 said:


> How about a fish doing a poo?



Well, it'd be original I suppose...


----------



## Ian H (12 Jun 2015)

I just tell people it's a very expensive frame and I couldn't afford paint as well.


----------



## craigwend (12 Jun 2015)

simon.r said:


> I keep thinking about a paint job on my Enigma. There's two things stopping me:
> 
> 
> I can't think of a design I really want, other than copying something I've already seen, which doesn't seem quite right.
> The weight weenie in me would fret about the extra weight Sorry!



http://www.titaniumarts.com/anodized.html


----------



## Soltydog (12 Jun 2015)

craigwend said:


> http://www.titaniumarts.com/anodized.html


Sorry Craig, but I'd prefer titanium naked than that


----------



## craigwend (13 Jun 2015)

Soltydog said:


> Sorry Craig, but I'd prefer titanium naked than that



I'd better get my 'wet & dry' / elbow grease out & 'rub' it off before tomorrows ride ...


----------



## Soltydog (13 Jun 2015)

craigwend said:


> I'd better get my 'wet & dry' / elbow grease out & 'rub' it off before tomorrows ride ...


You'll be fine, I'm doing Humber bridge sportive tomorrow & working next weekend


----------



## craigwend (13 Jun 2015)

Soltydog said:


> You'll be fine, I'm doing Humber bridge sportive tomorrow & working next weekend




Have a good ride - the weather looks better tomorrow 

Is the 'HP'  club run on tomorrow?


----------



## mangid (13 Jun 2015)

Posted over in the Fixed Gear thread, my new Burls Titanium.

Replaced my Langster which didn't come off well in a collision with a Pizza delivery guy,

Only done one shakedown ride on it so far, Justin did a great job taking my requirements (pointed him at my Spesh Roubaix which I really enjoy) and the end result feels great. Looking forward once again to the commute, the shopper was beginning to get on my nerves..


----------



## winjim (16 Jun 2015)

Frameset arriving Wednesday, picking up rest of groupset parts on Saturday, baby due any time from Thursday and house still not ready. Where to assign my priorities?


----------



## Soltydog (16 Jun 2015)

winjim said:


> . Where to assign my priorities?


probably the wrong place to ask that question


----------



## craigwend (16 Jun 2015)

winjim said:


> Frameset arriving Wednesday, picking up rest of groupset parts on Saturday, baby due any time from Thursday and house still not ready. Where to assign my priorities?



You won't be getting any sleep - so perfect timing to fettle between, feeds / nappies / serving her who beholdeth child ...


----------



## winjim (17 Jun 2015)

Turns out the orange decal is in a bit of a shoddy state, so I'm gonna remove it, but the rest of the frame appears to have polished up nicely, and what was described to me as a ding, is so minor as to be unnoticeable. 




It's just a wonderful thing to hold, I'm dead chuffed.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jun 2015)

winjim said:


> Turns out the orange decal is in a bit of a shoddy state, so I'm gonna remove it, but the rest of the frame appears to have polished up nicely, and what was described to me as a ding, is so minor as to be unnoticeable.
> View attachment 92286
> 
> It's just a wonderful thing to hold, I'm dead chuffed.




Get some neat Acetone off of Ebay. Bottle for about a fiver. That will get the decals off no probs.


----------



## winjim (17 Jun 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Get some neat Acetone off of Ebay. Bottle for about a fiver. That will get the decals off no probs.


I think I've got some IPA knocking about somewhere which should do the trick.  I'll stop cluttering up this thread now, the next picture will be when it's built .


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jun 2015)

winjim said:


> I think I've got some IPA knocking about somewhere which should do the trick.  I'll stop cluttering up this thread now, the next picture will be when it's built .




Make sure there's no colours or additives (if there are any in IPA) in the IPA, or it will stain the metal.


----------



## Onyer (18 Jun 2015)

My new Titanium, with Ultegra 6800 groupset and Campagnolo Vento wheels. Took it out for a spin today and was 6 minutes faster over a 38 mile route, compared to my Spesh Roubaix. Probably due to the weather rather than the bike though!


----------



## jowwy (19 Jun 2015)

Onyer said:


> My new Titanium, with Ultegra 6800 groupset and Campagnolo Vento wheels. Took it out for a spin today and was 6 minutes faster over a 38 mile route, compared to my Spesh Roubaix. Probably due to the weather rather than the bike though!
> View attachment 92399


Its always to do with the bike........nice machine


----------



## Onyer (19 Jun 2015)

jowwy said:


> Its always to do with the bike........nice machine


Thanks. The frame is from the same factory as yours - but I went direct.


----------



## Labradorofperception (19 Jun 2015)

The only titanium I have is holding my head together after using my face as a brake.. 

It NHS titanium so probably not Lynskey. 

In fact, come to think of it, it's NHS, so probably not titanium, which explains why my ears are rusty....


----------



## winjim (17 Aug 2015)

Meanwhile, in a gloomy shed somewhere in Yorkshire, something is stirring...


----------



## Sbudge (25 Sep 2015)

Current state of play for my eternal project....new wheels coming next week though


----------



## Sbudge (11 Oct 2015)

OK, so it's had a bit of an upgrade. It all started with David at DCR for the wheels and then of course I needed a few other bits to match them. (Sad I know but it helped me at least get a few PBs this weekend)

View media item 8570


----------



## Sbudge (11 Oct 2015)

winjim said:


> Meanwhile, in a gloomy shed somewhere in Yorkshire, something is stirring...
> View attachment 100508


How's it going? Kraken awake yet?


----------



## winjim (11 Oct 2015)

Sbudge said:


> How's it going? Kraken awake yet?


Well it's got this far:




So still not finished . I had beautiful visions of mummy and baby playing in the garden while daddy worked on his bike, but unfortunately it's not quite worked out like that. Never mind, it'll wait. Baby girl's more important .


----------



## StuAff (18 Oct 2015)

Litespeed T5 Gravel. Running Ultegra 6800, Mason x Hunt 4 Seasons wheel set (if they're good enough to win the Transcontinental Race on....), Fizik Aliante VS saddle & Deda bars/stem/seatpost. Gorgeous bit of kit, oodles of tyre clearance even with 35mms on (mudguards will be no problem with these tyres), ride is that old cliche (but happens to be true) of stiff yet compliant. GT car, not a sofa. Weighs about the same as the Viner, despite the tractor tyres and the disc hardware.


----------



## Pale Rider (18 Oct 2015)

Very smart Stu, I could ride that, although not quite as far as you.

I see it has an extra brace in the non-driveside rear triangle - I wonder if it makes any difference.


----------



## Ian H (18 Oct 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Very smart Stu, I could ride that, although not quite as far as you.
> 
> I see it has an extra brace in the non-driveside rear triangle - I wonder if it makes any difference.


Needed for disc brake mounting I think.


----------



## Ian H (18 Oct 2015)

Here's my fixed just before that big French ride.


----------



## Pale Rider (18 Oct 2015)

Ian H said:


> Needed for disc brake mounting I think.



Could be something to do with it.

My Cannondale mountain bike has a squared off rear triangle for the disc mount, and my Rose has a large metal plate which also includes the drop out.

But both bikes are scabby ally, so have no place in this thread.


----------



## Ajay (18 Oct 2015)

The Lynskoid, my über commuter.


----------



## StuAff (18 Oct 2015)

The brace is a feature of all Litespeed's disc frames. There are multiple ways that frame designers have chosen to tackle the need to handle the weight and stresses involved with disc brakes (plus the drivetrain of course) and keep it compliant for the rider. This is Litespeed's and it does seem to work


----------



## StuAff (18 Oct 2015)

Ajay said:


> The Lynskoid, my über commuter.
> View attachment 107282


Tennessee titanium rocks


----------



## ianrauk (18 Oct 2015)

Looks awesome Stuff. Welcome to the Ti club. I feel sorry for your other bikes


----------



## StuAff (18 Oct 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Looks awesome Stuff. Welcome to the Ti club. I feel sorry for your other bikes


The Condor's for sale as it's only ever been 'spare road bike', and with the Gravel in it's going to get ridden even less, it's 'I'll ride that for a change' even now. Still a great frame though. The Trek remains a great all-rounder, I probably won't use it for so many longer outings, the Gravel will pick up where it left off, but definitely a keeper. Chutney is undisputed champion in the Gets On Any Train Whatsoever category, makes an excellent tourer, and still pretty nippy despite the compromises of folding. And Fun Fun Fun to ride. Did the job far more than satisfactorily yesterday. As for the Viner: we're parting company when one of us conks out. It has never felt anything less than special. It's Faith No More to the Litespeed as AN Other favourite band...


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Nov 2015)

I am now the proud owner of a TI bike, purchased this morning but left it at the shop as I didn't want to leave it in the car unattended whilst we went for a walk.
I'm reunited with it on Monday..... 
Excited!


----------



## ianrauk (13 Nov 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> I am now the proud owner of a TI bike, purchased this morning but left it at the shop as I didn't want to leave it in the car unattended whilst we went for a walk.
> I'm reunited with it on Monday.....
> Excited!


Nice one. Are you going to tell us what it is or do we have to wait until Monday?


----------



## Pale Rider (13 Nov 2015)

Aye, what is it?

Wise move not leaving it in the car.


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Nov 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Nice one. Are you going to tell us what it is or do we have to wait until Monday?




Maybe....


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Nov 2015)

It's a touring bike from Spa Cycles. 
Racks & mudguards. 
I'm growing a beard too...


----------



## Pale Rider (13 Nov 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> It's a touring bike from Spa Cycles.
> Racks & mudguards.
> I'm growing a beard too...



And saving up for SPD sandals.


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Nov 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> And saving up for SPD sandals.




Might already have some....


----------



## Pale Rider (13 Nov 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> Might already have some....



Deploying far more lights than you need may also help you fit in.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Nov 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Deploying far more lights than you need may also help you fit in.


He'll be perusing Carradice too...


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Nov 2015)

ianrauk said:


> He'll be perusing Carradice too...



Can't beat a bit of Super C.....


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Nov 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Deploying far more lights than you need may also help you fit in.



This is what I'm aiming for, the trousers too!


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Nov 2015)

Picked up from Spa Cycles this morning. Ready for my commute tomorrow as I'm going to break the saddle in with 6.6 mile chunks.

If I'm honest the stand over height is only just enough, but I bought it to ride, not stand over it!


----------



## ianrauk (16 Nov 2015)

Nice. Always hear good reports of those Spa frames.
That's a lot of spacers Dave. How tall are you?
And what is that bridge for above the rear brake/pannier rack?


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Nov 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Nice. Always hear good reports of those Spa frames.
> That's a lot of spacers Dave. How tall are you?
> And what is that bridge for above the rear brake/pannier rack?




It is a lot of spacers, I'll stick with it how it is for a day or 2 to see how I feel. The more upright I am tomorrow night is bound to increase the fun of a 40mph head wind!

What bridge?


----------



## Tail End Charlie (16 Nov 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> It is a lot of spacers, I'll stick with it how it is for a day or 2 to see how I feel. The more upright I am tomorrow night is bound to increase the fun of a 40mph head wind!
> 
> What bridge?


Nice looking machine, looks a real mile eater. Wise move with the spacers, ride it and experiment with the bar height, then, when you think you've got it right, ride a bit more to be sure! Then allow cutting. 
Spa are a great outfit, aren't they?


----------



## craigwend (16 Nov 2015)

Nice bike if I ever had to get another tourer it would be one of those - I see you went for a triple? None of this modern 'compact' malarkey 

What groupset etc. is it ? 

& did you get to meet 'mr grumpy' ?

( I got my galaxy from SPA & left Mrs craigwend as a 'deposit on my test ride'  )


----------



## simon.r (16 Nov 2015)

The 'bridge' on the Spa looks like a cable stop for traditional canti brakes. Nice looking bike, I do like the matte Ti finish.

Edit - like this https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=c...kejsAvbUM:&usg=__bOahHEkK8m7-LyWP1DAEUvoHKb4=


----------



## 3narf (16 Nov 2015)

mangid said:


> Posted over in the Fixed Gear thread, my new Burls Titanium.
> 
> Replaced my Langster which didn't come off well in a collision with a Pizza delivery guy,
> 
> ...



That looks superb!


----------



## ianrauk (16 Nov 2015)

[QUOTE="Dave 123, post: 4008529, member: 17724"

What bridge?[/QUOTE]

This bit


----------



## Hugh Manatee (16 Nov 2015)

I will get some better photographs in daylight, but here is a little teaser of my titanium bike. Like the Spa one above it has the cantilever bridge giving a clue as to its age...


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Nov 2015)

ianrauk said:


> [QUOTE="Dave 123, post: 4008529, member: 17724"
> 
> What bridge?



This bit
View attachment 110135
[/QUOTE]


It's for the ashtray*

*probably.


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Nov 2015)

craigwend said:


> Nice bike if I ever had to get another tourer it would be one of those - I see you went for a triple? None of this modern 'compact' malarkey
> 
> What groupset etc. is it ?
> 
> ...




Which Mr Grumpy to be precise? There may be more than one.... And whilst it's refreshing that they are not glitzy corporate they could do a lot more in the way of being smiley and warm. But primarily I was after a bike not a smile.

Group set- Dior and Viagra ( think I've got that right...?)


----------



## Soltydog (16 Nov 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> Group set- Dior and Viagra ( think I've got that right...?)



Doesn't that give a stiff gear change?


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Nov 2015)

Soltydog said:


> Doesn't that give a stiff gear change?




Hope so. I'll take anything these days!


----------



## Pale Rider (16 Nov 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> Which Mr Grumpy to be precise? There may be more than one.... And whilst it's refreshing that they are not glitzy corporate they could do a lot more in the way of being smiley and warm. But primarily I was after a bike not a smile.



You've summed up Spa well.

If you want American style 'have a nice day' customer service, then go elsewhere.

But if you want genuine product knowledge and advice, Spa are just the job.

Very amenable, too, in their own way.

When I went I formed the impression I could ride what I wanted for as long as I wanted.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Nov 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> When I went I formed the impression I could ride what I wanted for as long as I wanted.




Sign of a very good bike shop. Not many these days would allow that.


----------



## Pale Rider (16 Nov 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Sign of a very good bike shop. Not many these days would allow that.



The demo ti Adventure bike was well-used and caked in mud, but at least it gave me a good real world impression of the bike.

The steel tourer I tried looked like it had not been ridden before.

Typical Spa, by which I mean mixed messages.

I enquired about putting Spyre part-hydraulics on the ti bike.

No problem, they got a brake out of the box, took the old one off and made sure the Spyre would fit.

However, the price quoted seemed high.

I queried that, and while the lad did concede he had mistakenly given me the wrong price, he made me feel like a naughty boy for asking.


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Nov 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> You've summed up Spa well.
> 
> If you want American style 'have a nice day' customer service, then go elsewhere.
> 
> ...




In September me & her took a bike each away for half an hour, no car keys left at the shop, no credit cards, no nothing.
I was originally going to buy a Thorn. They were very good, I had a big test ride and they did spend time with me but £1200 for the Spa as opposed to £3000 for the Thorn swung it for me.

We have bought a second hand Thorn tandem, and it's great. If we keep it up I can see us purchasing a new one with S&S couplings once the mortgage has gone ( they're both around the same price!) then we can chuck it on a plane.

I would give a big thumbs up for both companies?


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Nov 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Nice. Always hear good reports of those Spa frames.
> That's a lot of spacers Dave. How tall are you?
> And what is that bridge for above the rear brake/pannier rack?




I've dropped down 2 spacers today, feeling much better. No stem cutting as yet.

The saddle is the Spa version of a Brooks. After 3 days I think honours are just about even between my bum and the unyielding leather.


----------



## jowwy (7 Dec 2015)

How my titanium disc frame will look in a few weeks time


----------



## jowwy (12 Dec 2015)

1x10 conversion on the Ti today

So its now got flatbars
xt hydraulic disc brakes
xt rear 10 shifter
xt rear clutched mech
Fsa sk-light carbon cranks
race face 40t narrow wide chainring
11-36 sram cassette
Fulcrum sport disc wheels
challenge grifo 32mm tyres


----------



## StuAff (12 Dec 2015)

jowwy said:


> 1x10 conversion on the Ti today
> 
> So its now got flatbars
> xt hydraulic disc brakes
> ...


Looks good. For MTB rather than cross, as it's flat bars?


----------



## jowwy (12 Dec 2015)

StuAff said:


> Looks good. For MTB rather than cross, as it's flat bars?


No its for cross and commuting.....i wouldnt mtb on a Ti cross frame and 32mm cx tyres


----------



## StuAff (12 Dec 2015)

jowwy said:


> No its for cross and commuting.....i wouldnt mtb on a Ti cross frame and 32mm cx tyres


Fair enough. And you can always convert back if and when you'd want drops on it. Also cheaper than n+1!


----------



## jowwy (12 Dec 2015)

StuAff said:


> Fair enough. And you can always convert back if and when you'd want drops on it. Also cheaper than n+1!


I just converting from drops to flats cause ive also got a carbon cross too


----------



## winjim (31 Dec 2015)

OK, here we are. Sorry for the rubbish picture but I was desperate to actually get out and ride the thing.




SP!N Spitfire III frame, Enve Road 2.0 fork. SP!N carbon bars and seatpost, Ti stem
Campagnolo Chorus 11 groupset
Campagnolo Record hubs with DT RR440 rims
Campagnolo Record Pro-fit pedals, Selle Royale saddle, Cinelli Mike Giant bar tape

Finally got to ride it today. Not for long but I've at least had a go. Very very nice. That Chorus gearset just shifts beautifully. Still needs a bit of work, sort the stack height out and trim the steerer, desticker the rims etc but at least it's now rideable. Will post more and better photos when it's properly finished.


----------



## Clinchy (11 Feb 2016)

Kinesis Gran fondo TI - top of Snake Pass.


----------



## Andy500 (25 Feb 2016)

My new Burls Ti Road Bike. A beautiful ride.


----------



## foot_loose (2 Mar 2016)

I can't post a pic of mine yet
but this is what it will look like (more or less) in 4 weeks or so.
Laverack Jack 3 with Dura Ace Di2, 38mm deep wheels, 28 mm tyres, Brooks saddle, ENVE carbon finishing kit.

I went for a test ride last weekend with the owner of the company. That's what I call personal attention!


----------



## coco69 (31 Mar 2016)

Foot loose thats stunning..ive never owned a titanium only a genesis volare which i still rate as one of the best bikes ive owned.....wished i hadnt sold it.


----------



## Pingu (31 Mar 2016)

Take 2





IMG_5194 by The Pingus, on Flickr


----------



## foot_loose (1 Apr 2016)

Sadly still got to wait another week or 2 before I can collect. Looking forward to it!


----------



## foot_loose (16 Apr 2016)

Got it at last! Wheels to







be swapped for 38mm rather than 50mm which are fitted. Looks so good. First ride tomorrow. Hope I can manage the hills with a 34/28.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Apr 2016)

@foot_loose , that looks the mutts nuts... I can imagine it's going to be such a fantastic ride...
Enjoy!


----------



## ianrauk (16 Apr 2016)

Pingu said:


> Take 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Is that the Yukon?


----------



## foot_loose (16 Apr 2016)

ianrauk said:


> @foot_loose , that looks the mutts nuts... I can imagine it's going to be such a fantastic ride...
> Enjoy!


Thanks. I hope so!


----------



## StuAff (20 Apr 2016)

foot_loose said:


> Got it at last! Wheels to
> View attachment 125052
> View attachment 125052
> be swapped for 38mm rather than 50mm which are fitted. Looks so good. First ride tomorrow. Hope I can manage the hills with a 34/28.


Very nice. They've had some great reviews so far. Like the look of the wheels- if they're as good as mine (I have the Mason x Hunt 4 Seasons on my Litespeed) you'll be very happy.


----------



## coco69 (20 Apr 2016)

foot_loose said:


> Got it at last! Wheels to
> View attachment 125052
> View attachment 125052
> be swapped for 38mm rather than 50mm which are fitted. Looks so good. First ride tomorrow. Hope I can manage the hills with a 34/28.



Stunning


----------



## SteveF (30 Apr 2016)

Just picked up my new workhorse... not sure about the bottle cage, think I will end up changing it out...


----------



## simon.r (30 Apr 2016)

The nice man from DPD delivered this Kinesis Racelight frameset at lunchtime and I've spent most of the time since then getting it to the stage it's at now. I need to add the brifters and calipers and tighten everything up before the first ride, but I'm liking the look of it so far. 






Better photos to follow once it's fully built, but that may not be for a week or so


----------



## ianrauk (30 Apr 2016)

simon.r said:


> The nice man from DPD delivered this Kinesis Racelight frameset at lunchtime and I've spent most of the time since then getting it to the stage it's at now. I need to add the brifters and calipers and tighten everything up before the first ride, but I'm liking the look of it so far.
> 
> View attachment 126628
> 
> ...




Nice one. Looking at the saddle height, the head tube and the amount of spacers... you're a tall chap.


----------



## simon.r (30 Apr 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Nice one. Looking at the saddle height, the head tube and the amount of spacers... you're a tall chap.



It's not set up properly yet, likely to lose a few spacers and drop the saddle a centimetre or 2. I'm 6'2", but with long legs and a relatively short torso. This is the 60cm frame, the next size up would probably suit my legs better but the top tube would have been far too long.


----------



## simon.r (17 May 2016)

Well, that took some doing! Remind me never to buy another frame with internal routing









I'm pleased with the result though, if I say so myself. Just need to play around with the stem height and length before I cut the steerer and the home made mudguard flaps may need to move onto the mk. 3 version!


----------



## ianrauk (17 May 2016)

Latest pic of my precious


----------



## Lumiparta (21 May 2016)

Well that's my latest setup for mid-range travels


----------



## foot_loose (8 Jun 2016)

My Laverack Jack 3 complete with the correct Hunt 38 carbon wheels.


----------



## craigwend (19 Jun 2016)

Pre-Sportive


----------



## Venod (24 Jun 2016)

Just built this to replace my crashed Cannondale CAADX, I took it over Ilkley Moor yesterday, the climb from town over to Keighley Road, tarmac then gravely track, got a few PBs, I was on Marathon Racer road tyres pumped up much too high for the gravel, should be better now I have built the Stans and put some CX tyres on.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Jun 2016)

Afnug said:


> I took it over Ilkley Moor yesterday, the climb from town over to Keighley Road, tarmac then gravely track,


'Keighley Gate'

Still surprisingly is, (or was till recently a public road), doubt I'd take my Octavia estate over there (if it was the Scout, with more clearance, maybe yes)

That said, it is a cracking view from the top, in the right weather

It's also the site of two Ilkley Harriers races
- it's crossed during the _Ilkley Moor Fell-Race _(run that a few times myself - first time was in 6" of snow!)
_ - _there's a hill-climb, from the car-park 9at bottom), only a mile, but _definately_ uphill all the way!!! (wouldn't be surprised if Ilkley CC also use it, for a similar purpose, due it being so quiet)


----------



## pawl (25 Jun 2016)

Afnug said:


> Just built this to replace my crashed Cannondale CAADX, I took it over Ilkley Moor yesterday, the climb from town over to Keighley Road, tarmac then gravely track, got a few PBs, I was on Marathon Racer road tyres pumped up much to high for the gravel, should be better now I have built the Stans and put some CX tyres on.
> View attachment 132873
> View attachment 132874
> View attachment 132875
> View attachment 132876









Make sure you put that rock back in the rockery.


----------



## Venod (25 Jun 2016)

pawl said:


> Make sure you put that rock back in the rockery.



It was back before the wife even knew I had used it.


----------



## Venod (25 Jun 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> It's also the site of two Ilkley Harriers races
> - it's crossed during the _Ilkley Moor Fell-Race _(run that a few times myself - first time was in 6" of snow!)



I have run across the moor in all weathers in all directions its a regular event venue for Airienteers, the Orienteering Club for Leeds and the Aire Valley.


----------



## simon.r (16 Jul 2016)

I've got the Kinesis Gran Fondo how I want it now:






I appreciate that the mudguards, reflective bits and bobs and the bell may not be to everyone's taste, but it all works for me


----------



## Soltydog (19 Jul 2016)

just picked up my new VN today 





awaiting delivery of a Ti bottle cage, but think the carbon one suits it quite well too


----------



## craigwend (21 Jul 2016)

Soltydog said:


> just picked up my new VN today
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welcome to the 'magic' club


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jul 2016)

Soltydog said:


> just picked up my new VN today
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice. 
Beware of the Ti bottle cages. The are rather flimsy where they attached to the bike. Both mine broke. VN did replace them though so fair play. Then another broke so swapped them for plastic jobbies.


----------



## Venod (21 Jul 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Beware of the Ti bottle cages.



I called into Planet X in Barnsley for a couple of cheap alloy cages and noticed they had some Ti ones for £15 they also had these that I thought would go well with a Ti frame.

http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/BOPXSTS/planet-x-stainless-steel-bottle-cage


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jul 2016)

Soltydog said:


> just picked up my new VN today
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Link* to post in this thread about the bottle cages


----------



## rb58 (21 Jul 2016)

I put cheap Chinese carbon cages on mine. They've been excellent.


----------



## velovoice (21 Jul 2016)

I put titanium bottle cages on my Enigma from new - 3 years later, no problems. They weren't from Van Nic, though.


----------



## Soltydog (21 Jul 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Nice.
> Beware of the Ti bottle cages. The are rather flimsy where they attached to the bike. Both mine broke. VN did replace them though so fair play. Then another broke so swapped them for plastic jobbies.



Cheers for the heads up. Only ordered 1 as that's all Tredz had in stock & it looks very similar to the old style VN ones  Might keep an eye out on PX for the carbon ones at half price


----------



## craigwend (23 Jul 2016)

Soltydog said:


> Cheers for the heads up. Only ordered 1 as that's all Tredz had in stock & it looks very similar to the old style VN ones  Might keep an eye out on PX for the carbon ones at half price



Or wait for sale on these? 
http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/BOPXTIBR/planet-x-titanium-bottle-cage

unless the quality is not to good?


----------



## Soltydog (23 Jul 2016)

craigwend said:


> Or wait for sale on these?
> http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/BOPXTIBR/planet-x-titanium-bottle-cage
> 
> unless the quality is not to good?



You seen the weight of them 29g, no way. I'll stick to my 22g ones


----------



## stumpy66 (31 Jul 2016)

My new project, Lynskey Viale disc, going to build up into winter bike. Hunt four season wheels ordered, 105 group set will be ordered next month


----------



## StuAff (28 Aug 2016)

stumpy66 said:


> View attachment 137056
> My new project, Lynskey Viale disc, going to build up into winter bike. Hunt four season wheels ordered, 105 group set will be ordered next month


That's a winter bike?  I'd be using it more than that! Excellent call on the wheels btw.


----------



## stumpy66 (29 Aug 2016)

Yeah I'm planning to use it for light touring as well, it takes up to 20kg.


----------



## stumpy66 (14 Oct 2016)

Some progress, Hunt cx Fourseason wheels, 105 chainset, cassette, deda seatpost and bars. Clement strada 28's.Shifters and fd/rd (105) and Trp spyres still to buy.


----------



## flake99please (14 Oct 2016)

My Ti CdF


----------



## stumpy66 (14 Oct 2016)

Very nice, what rack and disc brakes do you have on it?


----------



## flake99please (14 Oct 2016)

stumpy66 said:


> Very nice, what rack and disc brakes do you have on it?



Full bike spec & review....

http://www.bikeradar.com/road/gear/category/bikes/road/product/genesis-croix-de-fer-ti-50416/

Rack was a cheap unit (£30ish) that was freebie from the lbs. I don't know the brand I'm afraid.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Oct 2016)

flake99please said:


> My Ti CdF
> 
> View attachment 147848




The CdF is one of the frames on my list for my new commuter.


----------



## jowwy (20 Oct 2016)

Ive just put a sram 1x11 set-up on the Ti for winter road/commuting use

40t upfront
11/42 cassette
Sram rival 1 rear derrauiler

I havent ridden it yet as ive only recently returnee from holiday and just havent had the time to get out


----------



## stumpy66 (20 Oct 2016)

I assume you would need the xd freehub to run that cassette?


----------



## jowwy (20 Oct 2016)

stumpy66 said:


> I assume you would need the xd freehub to run that cassette?


Nope....its the new sram version which can be run on standard shimano free hubs


----------



## stumpy66 (20 Oct 2016)

Good to know, cheers


----------



## macp (20 Oct 2016)

jowwy said:


> Nope....its the new sram version which can be run on standard shimano free hubs


Whats that like on the road with the single cog up front. I was looking at the Marin gestalt 2 last night which has a similar setup which is why im asking.


----------



## jowwy (20 Oct 2016)

macp said:


> Whats that like on the road with the single cog up front. I was looking at the Marin gestalt 2 last night which has a similar setup which is why im asking.


not a clue yet as ive only recently built it........i was commuting this year on a single 36t upfront and 11/32 rear and it was really good and a simple set-up

so i had the 40t ring custom built in lithuania as its a 104bcd and then purchased the rear 11/42 from wiggle


----------



## macp (20 Oct 2016)

jowwy said:


> not a clue yet as ive only recently built it........i was commuting this year on a single 36t upfront and 11/32 rear and it was really good and a simple set-up
> 
> so i had the 40t ring custom built in lithuania as its a 104bcd and then purchased the rear 11/42 from wiggle


Ah yes sorry you did say you hadnt ridden it yet. Would be interested to know what its like though.


----------



## Shadow (24 Oct 2016)

Have intended to contribute for a while but have been prevaricating. Now with a new set of wheels, courtesy of fellow CC'er Spoked Wheels, the time feels right!


----------



## jowwy (24 Oct 2016)

Shadow said:


> Have intended to contribute for a while but have been prevaricating. Now with a new set of wheels, courtesy of fellow CC'er Spoked Wheels, the time feels right!


I cant see the image


----------



## velovoice (25 Oct 2016)

jowwy said:


> I cant see the image


Neither can I. But I know @Shadow 's Enigma and I have a good imagination.


----------



## Shadow (25 Oct 2016)

jowwy said:


> I cant see the image





velovoice said:


> Neither can I.



Weird, I do not understand (I can also see the image in your reply jowwy); will investigate later.
3 hours later - I'm not much good at this techy stuff but have edited previous post #620 deleting original image and uploading thumbnail image. Is this working for you?


----------



## stumpy66 (25 Oct 2016)

I can see it now, couldn't earlier


----------



## velovoice (26 Oct 2016)

Yup, I can see it too now. Lovely hoops!


----------



## Elybazza61 (26 Oct 2016)

macp said:


> Whats that like on the road with the single cog up front. I was looking at the Marin gestalt 2 last night which has a similar setup which is why im asking.



I've been running a single ring set up for a while on my non ti Planet X XLS(Hope 44t assymetric ring on Miche 110bcd cranks with XT mech and HG 11-34 cassette);it's been really good although I really need a tighter spread on the cassette as it's not that hilly round here.


----------



## jowwy (26 Oct 2016)

Elybazza61 said:


> I've been running a single ring set up for a while on my non ti Planet X XLS(Hope 44t assymetric ring on Miche 110bcd cranks with XT mech and HG 11-34 cassette);it's been really good although I really need a tighter spread on the cassette as it's not that hilly round here.


No way id run a 44 - 34 combo here in south wales. Legs would be in bits.

Having ridden it now i can honestly say its a great combo to ride, with super smooth gear changes through out the cassette. Theres also zero chainslap and the narrow wide upfront is really quiet. Will ride this combo on training rides through winter and then decide whether to go to a 42 or 44 upfront for the commute. I think that set-up with the wide range cassette could be golden even for club and social rides


----------



## Soltydog (28 Oct 2016)

Mine again, after a few little tweeks


----------



## craigwend (30 Oct 2016)

Soltydog said:


> Mine again, after a few little tweeks




New wheels?


----------



## Soltydog (30 Oct 2016)

craigwend said:


> New wheels?


maybe


----------



## Foghat (4 Nov 2016)

This is the latest addition to the commuting stable: a Spa Ti Tourer frame built up with Columbus Tusk Trekking fork and mainly components from the Roberts commuter, which has had various items from old racing machines installed in their place. Has a few new bits, such as the Shimano CX70 cantilever brakes, which are very powerful compared with some cantilevers - nearly as good as the latest Shimano dual-pivots if using New Super SLR pull ratio levers.

Hefty tyre clearance was the main rationale for this, for optimal winter tyre selection, plus a paint-free, corrosion-resistant frame. I contemplated going disc-braked but, having 6 pairs of quality 10-speed wheels to wear out after going 11-speed on various other bikes, I decided on the Spa which can ultimately become a second (lighter) touring bike when I do eventually go disc for commuting.

So with winter here, I now have the following tyred wheelsets all ready and waiting for immediate swap-in when required, depending on conditions:

Continental Gator Hardshell 32mm - actually 30mm; general spring/autumn/winter tyre, and best for hedge-cutting season.
Continental Top Contact II 28mm - nice tough, grip-like-buggery touring tyre with excellent tread, chosen when the roads get covered in mud and gravel, which is often on Cotswoldian lanes, and when leaf fall gets bad
Continental Top Contact II Winter Premium 37mm - actually 31mm wide and 33mm tall; special winter compound tyre, good for frosty and quite-icy-but-not-too-much conditions
Schwalbe Winter 30mm - studded, and best for snow and severe ice, but monumentally slow and hard work (adds at least 15 minutes to each one-way commute)
In 'summer', the Top Contact II Winter Premium tyres get replaced with '32mm' Continental Gatorskins and the Schwalbe Winter studded wheels get consigned to the loft. I don't like to go lighter or less robust than a Gatorskin when commuting, even in summer, and opt for good tough fit-for-purpose tyres the rest of the year, as punctures on an unlit and at times remote 20-rural-miles-each-way-five-days-a-week commute are not an option.


----------



## stumpy66 (13 Nov 2016)

Lynskey Viale disc


----------



## jowwy (13 Nov 2016)

GGJ said:


> No Titanium, will stainless steel do?
> 
> View attachment 151050


No......put it in the steel thread


----------



## Rustybucket (21 Nov 2016)

My next bike is going to be Titanium, might have to wait 3 years until I can afford it thou!


----------



## Shadow (21 Nov 2016)

Rustybucket said:


> My next bike is going to be Titanium, might have to wait 3 years until I can afford it thou!


It will be worth waiting for - you wont be disappointed!


----------



## Rustybucket (21 Nov 2016)

Got my eyes on one of these, hopefully by the time I'm 40...

http://road.cc/content/review/172125-kinesis-gfti-disc-frameset


----------



## simon.r (21 Nov 2016)

Rustybucket said:


> Got my eyes on one of these, hopefully by the time I'm 40...
> 
> http://road.cc/content/review/172125-kinesis-gfti-disc-frameset



Good call If it's any consolation I had to wait until I was 52!


----------



## rockenrolla (23 Nov 2016)

My all new Wittson Custom Ti Cycles.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Nov 2016)

rockenrolla said:


> My all new Wittson Custom Ti Cycles.




Very nice.
Can you please do and post a plain side on shot, so we can get a good look at your lovely bike.
Thanks


----------



## rockenrolla (23 Nov 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Very nice.
> Can you please do and post a plain side on shot, so we can get a good look at your lovely bike.
> Thanks



Thanks! here's a plain side shot


----------



## KEEF (24 Dec 2016)




----------



## Venod (24 Dec 2016)

The Boardman Titanium SLR 9.4, not mine but thought it deserved a viewing on here.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Dec 2016)

Afnug said:


> The Boardman Titanium SLR 9.4, not mine but thought it deserved a viewing on here.
> 
> View attachment 155098


The forks look wrong for the bike. And painted Ti. No no no.


----------



## Houthakker (24 Dec 2016)

Love the look of these Ti frames, but they all seem to have (I assume) carbon forks which seem at odds with the frame. Showing my ignorance now, but can you not get Ti forks? Is it not a good material for the stresses for a fork?


----------



## ianrauk (24 Dec 2016)

Houthakker said:


> Love the look of these Ti frames, but they all seem to have (I assume) carbon forks which seem at odds with the frame. Showing my ignorance now, but can you not get Ti forks? Is it not a good material for the stresses for a fork?




You can get Ti forks but most of the bikes come with Carbon jobbies. Ti forks are much more expensive. So it's mainly to keep the price down on what is already a hefty purchase in most cases.
I have been looking at Ti forks myself. Burls do a very nice set.


----------



## Venod (24 Dec 2016)

ianrauk said:


> The forks look wrong for the bike. And painted Ti. No no no.



I see what you mean, I prefer my Ti raw also, but I know not everybody agrees.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Dec 2016)

Afnug said:


> I see what you mean, I prefer my Ti raw also, but I know not everybody agrees.


Indeed. Each to their own and all that. But I am of the thinking that if you are going to the expense of buying a frame material that is best shown in its raw state then painting it is superfluous.


----------



## StuAff (24 Dec 2016)

The Enigma painted Ti frames I've seen in photos and IRL are excellent. But I prefer the raw look.
.


----------



## bonsaibilly (25 Dec 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Indeed. Each to their own and all that. But I am of the thinking that if you are going to the expense of buying a frame material that is best shown in its raw state then painting it is superfluous.



That is a self sustaining argument though and an opinion only, and as such is not worth any more than your initial "each to their own".


----------



## dan_bo (25 Dec 2016)

Foghat said:


> This is the latest addition to the commuting stable: a Spa Ti Tourer frame built up with Columbus Tusk Trekking fork and mainly components from the Roberts commuter, which has had various items from old racing machines installed in their place. Has a few new bits, such as the Shimano CX70 cantilever brakes, which are very powerful compared with some cantilevers - nearly as good as the latest Shimano dual-pivots if using New Super SLR pull ratio levers.
> 
> Hefty tyre clearance was the main rationale for this, for optimal winter tyre selection, plus a paint-free, corrosion-resistant frame. I contemplated going disc-braked but, having 6 pairs of quality 10-speed wheels to wear out after going 11-speed on various other bikes, I decided on the Spa which can ultimately become a second (lighter) touring bike when I do eventually go disc for commuting.
> 
> ...


That has cross racer written all over it. Lush.


----------



## rockenrolla (26 Dec 2016)

ianrauk said:


> You can get Ti forks but most of the bikes come with Carbon jobbies. Ti forks are much more expensive. So it's mainly to keep the price down on what is already a hefty purchase in most cases.
> I have been looking at Ti forks myself. Burls do a very nice set.



This one here made my jaw drop... As pretty much anything that the guys at Wittson put out


----------



## Houthakker (26 Dec 2016)

That is sweet.


----------



## dr snuggles (9 Jan 2017)

Some stunning bikes on here. If only I could stop wasting my money and finally buy something as beautiful.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jan 2017)

dr snuggles said:


> Some stunning bikes on here. If only I could stop wasting my money and finally buy something as beautiful.




Do it.


----------



## Ed Phelan (10 Jan 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Do it.



I second that, belated self-Christmas-present perhaps? Treat yourself!


----------



## stumpy66 (10 Jan 2017)

Yeah, do it, buy a frame set and do it gradually, saves you a few quid and you then get the bike spec that suits you and your wallet


----------



## dr snuggles (13 Jan 2017)

stumpy66 said:


> Yeah, do it, buy a frame set and do it gradually, saves you a few quid and you then get the bike spec that suits you and your wallet


Just bought another bike last Autumn so it'll be a good while till I can convince the wife I need yet another one! I'll have to make do with perving over them on this thread but It'll come eventually though.


----------



## dr snuggles (13 Jan 2017)

foot_loose said:


> Got it at last! Wheels to
> View attachment 125052
> View attachment 125052
> be swapped for 38mm rather than 50mm which are fitted. Looks so good. First ride tomorrow. Hope I can manage the hills with a 34/28.


I think I'm gonna cry. That's a stunning bike.


----------



## gareth01244 (14 Jan 2017)

Anyone have an opinion on the charge plug titanium frame? Have spotted it on sale at £799 , the complete bike sells at £2500 so i reckon I could build it up for far far less.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jan 2017)

gareth01244 said:


> Anyone have an opinion on the charge plug titanium frame? Have spotted it on sale at £799 , the complete bike sells at £2500 so i reckon I could build it up for far far less.




Just had a look. £799 at Triton Cycles right?
If so, it ticks all the right boxes for the price.
*Features:*

Double butted 3:2.5 AL titanium
Laser cut dropout
Disc brake specific
Compatible with larger volume tyres up to 42c
Seat clamp and headset included
Rack and mudguard mounts
It doesn't come with forks.
The rear disc brake mounts are on the chain stay so will be easy to add mudguards and pannier rack.

It looks rather industrial, in that I mean the frame looks like it has bigger tubes then normal. But that aint no bad thing. The graphics are crap (normal for Ti bikes) but are probably transfers so can be taken off.
In fact if they had a medium in stock I would be sorely tempted to buy for for a commuter/touring bike and make up myself.

Look out for bargain components to build it up with and yes you would have a bargain.


----------



## gareth01244 (15 Jan 2017)

I have a few components waiting to be built up so nearly have everything in place, yes it was Triton cycles but you have me worried now as although it doesn't say forks included it shows them in the image( everything else is greyed out) and its described as a frameset so I assumed they where included, may give them a call tomorrow.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Mar 2017)

ooooh.... new and shiny


----------



## stumpy66 (22 Mar 2017)

Don't be shy, shows the rest of it


----------



## Jenkins (22 Mar 2017)

Come on...what is it???


----------



## ianrauk (22 Mar 2017)

In time chaps.... in time


----------



## Jenkins (22 Mar 2017)

I thought I recognised the picture...



Spoiler: ...but I don't want to give it away



Would it be named after this?


----------



## StuAff (22 Mar 2017)

ianrauk said:


> ooooh.... new and shiny
> 
> View attachment 343590


Nice. You still need a gravel bike though!


----------



## AlanW (23 Mar 2017)

Well after careful consideration and over a very long period of time looking, I'm now pretty certain that a Kinesis Granfondo V3 will be my next frame purchase. In fact I am booked in for a bike fit with my LBS to make sure that he geometry suits my riding requirements. Still not decided to go with the disc or the rim brake version as yet, but leaning towards the latter so that I can utilize all my other wheels.

Up till fairly recently it was going to be the Enigma Etape, but certain features of the Kinesis caught my eye that the Enigma does not have, or at least not as standard.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Mar 2017)

StuAff said:


> Nice. You still need a gravel bike though!


No I don't


----------



## Rustybucket (23 Mar 2017)

AlanW said:


> Well after careful consideration and over a very long period of time looking, I'm now pretty certain that a Kinesis Granfondo V3 will be my next frame purchase. In fact I am booked in for a bike fit with my LBS to make sure that he geometry suits my riding requirements. Still not decided to go with the disc or the rim brake version as yet, but leaning towards the latter so that I can utilize all my other wheels.
> 
> Up till fairly recently it was going to be the Enigma Etape, but certain features of the Kinesis caught my eye that the Enigma does not have, or at least not as standard.



I'm planning on getting one of these next! Will take me about 3 years to save up for it thou!


----------



## AlanW (23 Mar 2017)

@Rustybucket just get yourself zero percent credit card, buy now and pay it back with no interest over 12 or more months.
Plenty of credit card companies are offering this in the hope that you miss a month and they can spank you for interest charges.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (23 Mar 2017)

Alpkit are helping somewhat:

https://www.alpkit.com/sonder/bikes/sonder-camino-ti-frame-and-fork


----------



## Jenkins (23 Mar 2017)

I won't have anything to show until later in the year, but train tickets and a hotel room have been booked in Harrogate so I can check the correct sizing and (hopefully) test ride a Spa Cycles Elan.


----------



## jowwy (23 Mar 2017)

Will post my Ti rebuild once its finished next weekend....


----------



## ianrauk (24 Mar 2017)

Good spot @Jenkins 

Say hello to my (once built up) new commuter/tourer

Planet X Hurricane Ti


----------



## Shadow (24 Mar 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Good spot @Jenkins
> 
> Say hello to my (once built up) new commuter/tourer
> 
> Planet X Hurricane Ti


Cool. 
Jealous, moi? Not much!


----------



## Rustybucket (24 Mar 2017)

AlanW said:


> @Rustybucket just get yourself zero percent credit card, buy now and pay it back with no interest over 12 or more months.
> Plenty of credit card companies are offering this in the hope that you miss a month and they can spank you for interest charges.



Already got £8k on 3 credit cards


----------



## Rustybucket (24 Mar 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Good spot @Jenkins
> 
> Say hello to my (once built up) new commuter/tourer
> 
> ...


That one pimp commuter!


----------



## AlanW (26 Mar 2017)

Rustybucket said:


> Already got £8k on 3 credit cards


Oh... Maybe not then!


----------



## jowwy (30 Mar 2017)

Fully rebuilt

Sram x7 crankset ( 42t chainring on order)
Sram rival front mech
Sram rival derrauiler
Sram rival shifters
Jagwire cables
Deda superzerro aero bars
Deda zero 80mm stem
28mm conti gp4000s II


----------



## ianrauk (30 Mar 2017)

gareth01244 said:


> I have a few components waiting to be built up so nearly have everything in place, yes it was Triton cycles but you have me worried now as although it doesn't say forks included it shows them in the image( everything else is greyed out) and its described as a frameset so I assumed they where included, may give them a call tomorrow.
> Thanks for the info.




Any news? Did you get the frame?


----------



## gareth01244 (30 Mar 2017)

I emailed Triton and received a quick reply regarding the forks, the frame does come with forks but in the end i decided against buying after being offered a new genesis equilibrium disc frameset for a quarter of the price. Its all built up and rides beautifully so really pleased.


----------



## jowwy (31 Mar 2017)

gareth01244 said:


> I emailed Triton and received a quick reply regarding the forks, the frame does come with forks but in the end i decided against buying after being offered a new genesis equilibrium disc frameset for a quarter of the price. Its all built up and rides beautifully so really pleased.


Pics


----------



## craigwend (3 Apr 2017)

New Hunt wheels ...


----------



## Soltydog (3 Apr 2017)

craigwend said:


> New Hunt wheels ...
> View attachment 345544


Could have splashed out on some new bar tape too


----------



## craigwend (3 Apr 2017)

Soltydog said:


> Could have splashed out on some new bar tape too



I wondered who'd post that ... and it had to be you ... 

I've got a new roll of bar tape - just been waiting for some consistent ish good weather


----------



## Shadow (4 Apr 2017)

craigwend said:


> New Hunt wheels ...


very nice


----------



## jowwy (4 Apr 2017)

jowwy said:


> Fully rebuilt
> 
> Sram x7 crankset ( 42t chainring on order)
> Sram rival front mech
> ...


Just to add to this new build - the front crankset is a sram x7 running a 39/26 set-up and a rear 11/32 cassette. i'm off to the alps in a few months and wanted to try and get some help with the lowerest gearing i could to haul my backside up those climbs.

I'm now about to add a 42t chainring to the front for the flat and downhill sections of our routes....so it will be a 42/26 front...with 11/32 at the rear, all run with sram rival shifters and mechs

i'm also toying with the idea of running this crankset on my cannondale synapse hi mod as both bikes run the same gxp bottom bracket, just need to figure out if the braze on mech will drop lower enough to cope with the 42t chainring - fingers crossed. That would then give me a super light carbon road machine with disc brakes and super low gearing.........me hates climbing see


----------



## ianrauk (9 Apr 2017)

All built up and been for a spin around the block a few times. Some fine adjustments needed but...such Joy.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Apr 2017)

And now all ready for tomorrows inaugural commute.


----------



## stumpy66 (9 Apr 2017)

Is that the same rims as on your Van Nic?


----------



## ianrauk (9 Apr 2017)

stumpy66 said:


> Is that the same rims as on your Van Nic?


They are indeed. Velocity V Deep. Good spot my man.


----------



## jowwy (10 Apr 2017)

ianrauk said:


> All built up and been for a spin around the block a few times. Some fine adjustments needed but...such Joy.
> 
> View attachment 346504


not a huge fan of those forks......but a stunning build Ian


----------



## ianrauk (10 Apr 2017)

jowwy said:


> not a huge fan of those forks......but a stunning build Ian




Nor me. They are the ones I had in the shed. They will be upgraded.


----------



## AlanW (10 Apr 2017)

Finally took the plunge and ordered my Kinesis Grand Fondo Ti Disc frame the weekend, due in next weekend. 

Kysrium Pro wheels with 160mm Dura Ace rotors front and rear and a 11sp Ultegra groupset I think?


----------



## jowwy (10 Apr 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Nor me. They are the ones I had in the shed. They will be upgraded.


i got a nice set of kinesis disc forks on ebay for sale......160mm post mount, alloy tapered steerer - 405mm axle to crown

just saying


----------



## velovoice (10 Apr 2017)

jowwy said:


> not a huge fan of those forks......but a stunning build Ian





ianrauk said:


> Nor me. They are the ones I had in the shed. They will be upgraded.


Oy! Those are my forks!!
.....
.....
.....
And yes, they're ugly as sin.

ETA: I may have misunderstood @jowwy. Mine are Kinesis. I thought that's what @ianrauk's new ride have. I could be wrong.


----------



## craigwend (10 Apr 2017)

Soltydog said:


> Could have splashed out on some new bar tape too



Changed just for you - x


----------



## AlanW (18 Apr 2017)

Picked up my new Kinesis GF disc frame the weekend and what a beauty it is too. However, my delight was very short lived as on closer inspection once I got home (130 mile round trip) I noticed that one of the bottle bosses on the down tube has only been half welded FFS!! Quality Inspection.....ha!

Just waiting for the LBS and Kinesis to respond with the next course of action now


----------



## HorTs (18 Apr 2017)

AlanW said:


> I noticed that one of the bottle bosses on the down tube has only been half welded FFS!!



Bugger.


----------



## AlanW (18 Apr 2017)

The lower one of the two!


----------



## jowwy (19 Apr 2017)




----------



## AlanW (20 Apr 2017)

The bad news, no more Kinesis GF Ti disc frames of my size in stock in the UK until at least June.

I now have one of three options:

1) Send my frame back have it welded and repolished, turnaround time 3 weeks.

or

2) Wait till June and have the option of either having a Q/R frame or there new "thru axle" version as a replacement?

or

3) Tell them to shove it and have a refund and look elsewhere?

Bearing in mind options 1 and 2 will involve a 2 x 130 mile round trips


----------



## ianrauk (20 Apr 2017)

ask the company to arrange courier to collect and deliver. After all, it's their problem to fix.


----------



## mythste (10 May 2017)

Here looks like a good place to ask... if you had £1k to throw at a titanium frameset that you'd want to enjoy on a Sunday morning and smash a Tuesday night crit on as well, what would you do? I've got a sram red groupset waiting to go on something nice. Wheels will be upgraded later...


----------



## jowwy (11 May 2017)

mythste said:


> Here looks like a good place to ask... if you had £1k to throw at a titanium frameset that you'd want to enjoy on a Sunday morning and smash a Tuesday night crit on as well, what would you do? I've got a sram red groupset waiting to go on something nice. Wheels will be upgraded later...


lynskey, van nicholas, sabbath, planet x or go custom and speak to Waltly bike in china and get what you want

www.fatbirds.co.uk or www.waltlytitanium.com


----------



## HorTs (13 Jun 2017)

My Ti. Goodbye Tripster ATR hello Mason BokehTi.

Not the most inspiring photo.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jun 2017)

indeed @HorTs We can't be having that, sort out some nicer pics please


----------



## HorTs (13 Jun 2017)

In its offroad guise.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (20 Jun 2017)

jowwy said:


> lynskey, van nicholas, sabbath, planet x or go custom and speak to Waltly bike in china and get what you want
> 
> www.fatbirds.co.uk or www.waltlytitanium.com


Do you or ano have a rough idea of the cost for, say a fairly standard 650B gravel bike frame by any chance? (let's say a Bokeh - alike)

I'm assuming it's supplied as a bare frame, ex forks?

Thanks


----------



## HorTs (20 Jun 2017)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Do you or ano have a rough idea of the cost for, say a fairly standard 650B gravel bike frame by any chance? (let's say a Bokeh - alike)
> 
> I'm assuming it's supplied as a bare frame, ex forks?
> 
> Thanks



https://www.alpkit.com/sonder/bikes/sonder-camino-ti-frame-and-fork

£999


----------



## Bonefish Blues (20 Jun 2017)

HorTs said:


> https://www.alpkit.com/sonder/bikes/sonder-camino-ti-frame-and-fork
> 
> £999


Thanks, I know about the Camino. Add in some extra for customising the frame, of course.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Jun 2017)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Thanks, I know about the Camino. Add in some extra for customising the frame, of course.




A frame made to your own specs with Walty cost about $1000


----------



## Bonefish Blues (20 Jun 2017)

Thanks. Presumably there's the issue of import duty to stick on top?


----------



## Venod (20 Jun 2017)

mythste said:


> if you had £1k to throw at a titanium frameset that you'd want to enjoy on a Sunday morning and smash a Tuesday night crit on as wel



A bit over your budget but fits your needs

Van Nic Chinook. http://www.fatbirds.co.uk/5909/prod...ame-inc-free-headset-and-50-off-any-fork.aspx


----------



## numbnuts (20 Jun 2017)




----------



## Soltydog (20 Jun 2017)

I was just looking at Van Nics site & noticed that they have now changed the design of the seatposts, but still have a few of the old ones on sale with big reductions, reduced to £59 with zero setback https://shop.vannicholas.com/en/products/titanium-accessories/VN-Seatpost-Titanium-0mm-Setback/11296 
or 15mm setback https://shop.vannicholas.com/en/pro...Nicholas-Seatpost-Titanium-15mm-Setback/11295


----------



## craigwend (22 Jun 2017)

Slight blurry & I'd only had one pint  with @Soltydog


----------



## avsd (23 Jun 2017)

My new Ti bike


----------



## Jenkins (7 Jul 2017)

Ooohhhh...just delivered! More to come later.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Jul 2017)

Basic set-up completed, still needs a proper run for saddle position, bar rotation, etc.
Spa Cycles Elan Ti with titanium seat post & upgraded hand built wheels.







Two problems - no saddle in the box so I've fitted a Charge Spoon from another bike, but more serious was that I'd asked for an 11-28 cassette instead of the 11-32 standard one. Having wondered why it wasn't indexed and I thought I was mis-counting the changes when given a quick run round the block I counted the cogs - they'd fitted a 10 speed version not the 11 speed. Quick call to Spa and they're putting the correct bits in the post. 
Meanwhile I've fitted a 11-32 11 speed which I had in the shed and am off for a ride.


----------



## jowwy (22 Jul 2017)

Rebuilt again

Ciello rosso 54cm Ti frame
105 crank c/w 40t n/w chainring
Shimano deore hydraulic brakes
Sram nx rear shifter
Sram nx rear derraulier
Sram 11-42 cassette
Sram chain
Hsons handbuilt wheels
Schwalbe 32mm road cruisers - gumwall
Fizik saddle


----------



## HorTs (4 Aug 2017)

User46386 said:


> Really like your bike, nice choice.
> Is that bar the cowchipper or the Alpkit bar? and how are you finding it please?



They are the Ritchey WCS VentureMax bar, really nice, comfy, stable and I find I use the drop more now.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (9 Aug 2017)

My Spa Cycles Elan 'Arborium Chirimo' about to depart on the recent 100 mile Exmouth Exodus night get ride. (Bike on the right)

Archetype H Plus Son wheels (hand built) Schmidt Dyno Hub and Edulux II. C17 and a Tubus Vega Evo holding an Ortlieb rack bag I'm learning to appreciate. I went for a 105 triple (West Country lumps and managing an old knee injury)


----------



## jowwy (12 Aug 2017)

jowwy said:


> Rebuilt again
> 
> Ciello rosso 54cm Ti frame
> 105 crank c/w 40t n/w chainring
> ...


Its having another conversion done to it

Managed to get a brand new set of sram rival 1 hydraulic brakes/shifters and some clement strada lgg 32mm gumwalls.......so its going back to a drop bar again 

I love messing with the commuter set up. Sticking with 1x11 though


----------



## Spokesmann (13 Aug 2017)

Sunny/misty start in Plymouth today...


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (13 Aug 2017)

Spokesmann said:


> View attachment 367786
> 
> 
> Sunny/misty start in Plymouth today...



That is a beautiful bike.

Graham


----------



## Spokesmann (13 Aug 2017)

Just realised its in the wrong thread! Apologies. Not one bit of ti in this bike...


----------



## Heltor Chasca (13 Aug 2017)

Spokesmann said:


> Just realised its in the wrong thread! Apologies. Not one bit of ti in this bike...



I noticed that. Thought it was a dark joke. I'm very keen on real steel too, but hijacking a Ti thread is beyond the pale. Into the furnace with you.

*Been servicing my daughter's "91 Dawes Super Galaxy today. Aaaaahhhh. Steel is a delight.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (14 Sep 2017)

Evolving


----------



## Heltor Chasca (14 Sep 2017)

User46386 said:


> Thats nice, is it one of Spas?



Nope. It's one of mine.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (14 Sep 2017)

User46386 said:


> Thats nice, is it one of Spas?



Sorry. Devil's in the detail. Yes, it's an Elan. I've done a smidge under 1k on it. It's a super bike.


----------



## Jenkins (14 Sep 2017)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Sorry. Devil's in the detail. Yes, it's an Elan. I've done a smidge under 1k on it. *It's a super bike*.


Have to agree with this - I've had mine for just over a couple of months and done over 600 niles in comfort.


----------



## Evenflow (15 Sep 2017)

Van Nicolas Yukon.
Since this photo have upgraded to 5800 11 speed.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (15 Sep 2017)

Evenflow said:


> Van Nicolas Yukon.
> Since this photo have upgraded to 5800 11 speed.
> View attachment 373606


Good call - I took one look and dismissed it as it seemed to be 10-speed 

Actually, I wouldn't have a clue...


----------



## Jgf (27 Sep 2017)




----------



## Bonefish Blues (27 Sep 2017)

I like that finish. Titanium shouldn't look like it's trying too hard (because it doesn't need to)


----------



## ianrauk (27 Sep 2017)

Jgf said:


> View attachment 375645




First time I have heard of or seen a Moot bike. Did a bit of googling. I do like their bikes and their ethos. One to look at in the future. @Jgf Moot are a US company. Where did you purchase the bike from?


----------



## jowwy (27 Sep 2017)

@ianrauk moots is the favoured brand of a certain lance Armstrong


----------



## ianrauk (27 Sep 2017)

jowwy said:


> @ianrauk moots is the favoured brand of a certain lance Armstrong


Don't bother me squire. I don't follow professional bike racing.


----------



## booze and cake (27 Sep 2017)

ianrauk said:


> First time I have heard of or seen a Moot bike. Did a bit of googling. I do like their bikes and their ethos. One to look at in the future. @Jgf Moot are a US company. Where did you purchase the bike from?



They are lovely bikes. The founder of Moots, Kent Eriksen left to set up on his own company, (bikes are called Eriksen) and for years now I've lusted after one of his bikes but just never had the funds. I think when it comes to Ti and absolutely exquisite welds, he is the daddy. One day one will be mine.

EDIT JDF's is still mighty fine looking and I would'nt pass up the chance to own that either!


----------



## vickster (16 Jan 2018)

Formerly seen above in post #736 
@Evenflow


----------



## Jenkins (16 Jan 2018)

vickster said:


> View attachment 391706
> 
> 
> Formerly seen above in post #736
> @Evenflow


Finally! Nice choice of matching bar tape & bottle cages.


----------



## Shadow (16 Jan 2018)

Jenkins said:


> Finally! Nice choice of matching bar tape & bottle cages.


Ha - you beat me to it!
What make are the cages, @vickster?


----------



## vickster (16 Jan 2018)

Shadow said:


> Ha - you beat me to it!
> What make are the cages, @vickster?


They are Bontrager, came from Triton

https://www.tritoncycles.co.uk/accessories-c11/bottles-cages-c139/race-lite-bottle-cage-p6456

Tape same brand (got locally at Sigma in end)


----------



## craigwend (7 Apr 2018)

Trip to Spurn Point visitors centre with @Soltydog


----------



## Soltydog (12 Apr 2018)

Got the Van Nic out for a good clean & lube, ready for my days off next week. Took the chainset off & put my new silver one on just to see how it looks & not convinced  It won't be fit for real until end of the year as it's a std double & I need to keep my compact on for this year. What are peoples thoughts? Does the Ti suit the silver?


----------



## ianrauk (12 Apr 2018)

I think it would suit better if you had silver wheels.
Still looks bleedin' lovely though


----------



## Soltydog (12 Apr 2018)

ianrauk said:


> I think it would suit better if you had silver wheels.
> Still looks bleedin' lovely though


 I know, but can't afford or justify new wheels this year, already have 2 spare wheelsets  The new one will have silver wheels though


----------



## Jenkins (12 Apr 2018)

Either needs silver wheels for the full look or a black chainset for contrast with the current wheels


----------



## ianrauk (12 Apr 2018)

Soltydog said:


> I know, but can't afford or justify new wheels this year, already have 2 spare wheelsets  The new one will have silver wheels though




...and I look forward to seeing them. Silver wheels rule


----------



## Heltor Chasca (12 Apr 2018)

ianrauk said:


> I think it would suit better if you had silver wheels.
> Still looks bleedin' lovely though



Sorry your Honour, I object. Black.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Apr 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Sorry your Honour, I object. Black.




You may Sir.
Each to their own and all that.


----------



## jowwy (12 Apr 2018)

Black for me too (both chainset and wheels).......with gumwall tyres


----------



## jayonabike (13 Apr 2018)

I think it has to be all black or all silver. Here’s mine on a ride a few weeks ago


----------



## Shadow (16 Apr 2018)

Soltydog said:


> Does the Ti suit the silver?


Of course. Everyone else who says otherwise is entitled to their opinion. 
But they are wrong!!!

To be sure tho', we need to see it the flesh. Felpham FNR?


----------



## Soltydog (16 Apr 2018)

Shadow said:


> Of course. Everyone else who says otherwise is entitled to their opinion.
> But they are wrong!!!
> 
> To be sure tho', we need to see it the flesh. Felpham FNR?


 
It's our wedding anniversary, so have a night out planned for that Friday might be able to make Malden, but won't have the silver chainset fitted ☹


----------



## craigwend (26 Apr 2018)

Baby back from mending shop , new TA chainrings , bottom bracket, chain, cassette, cable and service. ( Yes Mr @Soltydog need new bar tape, a clean and probably new tyres)


----------



## Soltydog (26 Apr 2018)

craigwend said:


> Baby back from mending shop , new TA chainrings , bottom bracket, chain, cassette, cable and service. ( Yes Mr @Soltydog need new bar tape, a clean and probably new tyres)
> View attachment 406099



After today's ride I'll be needing new bar tape too, bikes filthy. Not sure what tape to go with though, don't want black or white


----------



## Shadow (26 Apr 2018)

Soltydog said:


> don't want black or white[/QUOTE
> 
> If you can't decide, how about this:


----------



## Elybazza61 (27 Apr 2018)

Or this;

https://www.sigmasports.com/item/Lizard-Skins/DSP-25mm-Camo-Bar-Tape/DPE3

Excellent bar tape and re-wraps easily too after any future mods.


----------



## Venod (27 Apr 2018)

james at the LBS put me onto the Fabric Knurl Tape, so far so good.

https://fabric.cc/products/tape/


----------



## jowwy (27 Apr 2018)

jowwy said:


> Rebuilt again
> 
> Ciello rosso 54cm Ti frame
> 105 crank c/w 40t n/w chainring
> ...


This bike has totally evolved once more

It's now fitted with sram etap hydraulic, sram force 1 crankset and 11/42 rear cassette, carbon wheelset and 32mm clement strada lgg tyres.......it so good to ride I got rid of the carbon altogether


----------



## craigwend (27 Apr 2018)

Soltydog said:


> After today's ride I'll be needing new bar tape too, bikes filthy. Not sure what tape to go with though, don't want black or white



match your saddle?
http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/BTSENC/selcof-natural-cork-bartape


----------



## craigwend (19 May 2018)

Pub stop ...


----------



## jowwy (11 Jun 2018)

Finally complete


----------



## craigwend (11 Jun 2018)

jowwy said:


> View attachment 413837
> 
> Finally complete


Need more pics from different angles


----------



## jowwy (11 Jun 2018)

craigwend said:


> Need more pics from different angles


https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/its-finally-complete.235481/


----------



## vickster (7 Jul 2018)

Out in the wilds (of Richmond Upon Thames)


----------



## Soltydog (26 Jul 2018)

My new arrival


----------



## Soltydog (26 Jul 2018)

User46386 said:


> Nice, but are you sure about the fork? black would look miles better I think.


I really didn't want black  I'll be changing the stem & spacers too, once I'm 100% happy with the position, either painted the same white, or Ti


----------



## Shadow (26 Jul 2018)

Very cool @Soltydog.
I was going to ask about the forks too - what are they?
And are the bottle cages and seatpost Ti too?
And what are the wheels -I can't quite read them!?


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jul 2018)

Soltydog said:


> I really didn't want black  I'll be changing the stem & spacers too, once I'm 100% happy with the position, either painted the same white, or Ti


Really liking the white fork. Makes a nice difference


----------



## Shadow (26 Jul 2018)

And very nice too, @vickster. (I was away when you posted this, so only seeing it now!)
Is your seatpost Ti too?


----------



## Soltydog (26 Jul 2018)

Shadow said:


> Very cool @Soltydog.
> I was going to ask about the forks too - what are they?
> And are the bottle cages and seatpost Ti too?
> And what are the wheels -I can't quite read them!?



Cheers

Hi The forks are same as a std Etape build, C-Six, just painted in metalic white. The photos don't really do it justice, looks better in the flesh, honest 
Cheated with the cages, they are brushed stainless, but have them on the Van Nic & like the style of them, plus stainless is a bit cheaper than ti 
Seatpost is a Van Nic Ti post, bought it last year in error, but it was 'cheap' so kept it in my 'spares' box 

The wheels are Halo Devaura rims on silver hope hubs


----------



## vickster (26 Jul 2018)

Shadow said:


> And very nice too, @vickster. (I was away when you posted this, so only seeing it now!)
> Is your seatpost Ti too?


Yep


----------



## Shadow (26 Jul 2018)

Soltydog said:


> Cheers
> 
> Hi The forks are same as a std Etape build, C-Six, just painted in metalic white. The photos don't really do it justice, looks better in the flesh, honest
> Cheated with the cages, they are brushed stainless, but have them on the Van Nic & like the style of them, plus stainless is a bit cheaper than ti
> ...


Look forward to seeing it sometime.
Oooh, and showing up on your new avatar too!


----------



## Soltydog (26 Jul 2018)

Shadow said:


> Look forward to seeing it sometime.



Not sure I'll be on the South Downs anytime soon, but quite possibly on a FNRTtC very soon


----------



## cosmicbike (27 Jul 2018)

My ex @Evenflow , ex @vickster Van Nicholas Yukon. My first Ti. Not changed a great deal since buying, the Cosmics have gone and a set of Campagnolo Khamsins fitted, wider bars and some purple Hope bits added.


----------



## vickster (27 Jul 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> My ex @Evenflow , ex @vickster Van Nicholas Yukon. My first Ti. Not changed a great deal since buying, the Cosmics have gone and a set of Campagnolo Khamsins fitted, wider bars and some purple Hope bits added.
> View attachment 421321


Not sure about the pinky purple bits with the tape and that garmin cover absolutely has to go!!!  And the bouncy Zebedee bag? 

You also need to start having ribena only in your bottles


----------



## cosmicbike (27 Jul 2018)

vickster said:


> Not sure about the pinky purple bits with the tape and that garmin cover absolutely has to go!!!  And the bouncy Zebedee bag?
> 
> You also need to start having ribena only in your bottles



Hmm, colours not come out well on the pic. Agree about the Garmin cover, on the hunt for a purple one. The bag, bigger than I'd like, but allows me to take lunch and stuff on the imperial century rides whilst using a smaller bag on shorter ones.


----------



## craigwend (27 Jul 2018)

@Soltydog popped round on his way to York (he may get a tad damp) Fnrttc to show me the Ti-ng of beauty, I can confirm it is even better in the raw-metalic-flesh ... And yes the white fork does look Uber good


----------



## jowwy (27 Jul 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Hmm, colours not come out well on the pic. Agree about the Garmin cover, on the hunt for a purple one. The bag, bigger than I'd like, but allows me to take lunch and stuff on the imperial century rides whilst using a smaller bag on shorter ones.


I got one of those bags for my bike when riding to work, doesn't bounce at all and does the exact job it was purchased for. It's a keeper from me.......and it's your bike, put on it what you see fit


----------



## cosmicbike (27 Jul 2018)

User46386 said:


> Nice bike.
> That bag is well dodgy and spoiling the look of your bike. I'd get shut of it and get something nicer.



I think the mudguard spoil it, likewise the pump mount, and the bag. But, this is a comfy long ride machine, and needs to be practical. Function over form


----------



## craigwend (4 Aug 2018)

The bikes have gone to the pub again @Soltydog ...


----------



## StuAff (4 Aug 2018)

craigwend said:


> The bikes have gone to the pub again @Soltydog ...
> View attachment 422575


Phone seems to have developed beer goggles....


----------



## craigwend (4 Aug 2018)

StuAff said:


> Phone seems to have developed beer goggles....



it's camera is V~poor at the best of times, though a combination of taking the picture into the sun & some 'condensation' after being in my back pocket did not help


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Aug 2018)

vickster said:


> Not sure about the pinky purple bits with the tape and that garmin cover absolutely has to go!!!  And the bouncy Zebedee bag?
> 
> You also need to start having ribena only in your bottles



That is the great thing about bike ownership. We get to decide how we want our own steed setup but not those of others.


----------



## vickster (4 Aug 2018)

YukonBoy said:


> That is the great thing about bike ownership. We get to decide how we want our own steed setup but not those of others.


?
I was jesting as @cosmicbike bought the van Nic from me after I started the purple theme...my new Ti has the same tape and cages


----------



## vickster (4 Aug 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Hmm, colours not come out well on the pic. Agree about the Garmin cover, on the hunt for a purple one. The bag, bigger than I'd like, but allows me to take lunch and stuff on the imperial century rides whilst using a smaller bag on shorter ones.


Is your garmin a 1000?

https://tuff-luv.com/silicone-gel-s...in-edge-1000-and-screen-protector-purple.html


----------



## cosmicbike (4 Aug 2018)

vickster said:


> Is your garmin a 1000?
> 
> https://tuff-luv.com/silicone-gel-s...in-edge-1000-and-screen-protector-purple.html



Very nice, shame they don't do it for the 800.


----------



## vickster (4 Aug 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Very nice, shame they don't do it for the 800.


They have a dodgy purple colour on fleabay to match your spacers


----------



## Jenkins (3 Oct 2018)

Got home from a ride this afternoon and two minutes later Yodel were at the front door delivering this...



On-One Pickenflick frame & forks from Planet X. Pity it's got to be stored until next year when I'll have the cash to build it into a fast(ish) flat bar.


----------



## Soltydog (10 Oct 2018)

The Van Nic has had a minor makeover, new crankset (Silver double from black compact) & new bar tape


----------



## ianrauk (10 Oct 2018)

Soltydog said:


> The Van Nic has had a minor makeover, new crankset (Silver double from black compact) & new bar tape
> View attachment 433488




Blimey, how tall are you Solty? You look LongMartin proportions.


----------



## Soltydog (10 Oct 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Blimey, how tall are you Solty? You look LongMartin proportions.



6'5" & probably close to the limit for a VN, the original seatpost was too short, had to have it slightly past max mark (good excuse for a new one) Which is a bit surprising really, I'm sure there's a few fairly tall dutch folk  The Enigma is also a 60cm frame, but bigger than the VN 60cm


----------



## AlanW (22 Oct 2018)

Finished at last, couple of tweaks still required on the height of the brake hoods, then its on with the bar tape


----------



## jowwy (2 Nov 2018)

Still undecided on whether to sell it or not..........my knee isn't going to get any better unless i go under the knife again and even that's no guarantee


----------



## stumpy66 (5 Nov 2018)

Got rid of the spyre cable discs to ultegra hydraulics, so much better.


----------



## Soltydog (5 Jan 2019)

More Ti added to the Enigma, stem, cap & spacers 





Ps I know it needs a clean, damn British winters


----------



## Jenkins (17 Jan 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Got home from a ride this afternoon and two minutes later Yodel were at the front door delivering this...
> View attachment 432703
> On-One Pickenflick frame & forks from Planet X. Pity it's got to be stored until next year when I'll have the cash to build it into a fast(ish) flat bar.


At long last I've finally had this built into a complete bike










10.0kg in this spec, but 11.5kg with lights, pump, bottle & cage plus saddle bag with spare tube, multi-tool, etc.
On One Pickenflick TI frame with On One full carbon forks
SRAM Level T disc brakes
SRAM Rival drivetrain with SRAM SL-700 shifters
Mavic Aksium wheels with Conti GP4000 28mm tyres (a spare, more robust set of wheels fitted with 35mm Vittoria Voyager Hyper tyres will also fit in there quite nicely for the rougher stuff!)
Charge Spoon saddle
Brand X stem & carbon seat post
On One oversize flatbar fitted with Giant lock on grips & bar ends
Superstar Components Nano-X pedals.


----------



## Solecyclist (7 Mar 2019)

I bet its a fantastic ride. Can you vouch for the ride quality of titanium?


----------



## Jenkins (7 Mar 2019)

I think anybody who's posted a picture of their titanium bike on here can vouch for the ride quality of Ti frames. The Pickenflick (possibly helped by the carbon seatpost) is lovely on 28mm GP4000s and even better on the 37mm Vittoria Voyager Hypers with very little lost in speed as evidenced by Saturday's ride which was done on the 37mm tyres: https://www.strava.com/activities/2186755036


----------



## craigwend (19 Apr 2019)

Hunt's back on. Major degrease and clean, mudguards off, lights off, every thing re-lubed, new brake cartridges on, new jockey wheels, (bar tape next) and bottle cage put back on ... Upside down


----------



## Jenkins (19 Apr 2019)

Forgot to put the latest update of the Pickenflick on this thread, Superstar Component disc wheels in red with the 35mm Vittoria Voyager Hypers fitted and now running a 12-25 cassette.


----------



## Hicky (30 Apr 2019)

Aksiums are back on the Ventus currently so its very much looking like this(bartape is now red though and the wheel stickers had to go).
The handbuilts are in for a tuneup, five years later and I'm still loving this machine!


----------



## ianrauk (30 Apr 2019)

Hicky said:


> five years later and I'm still loving this machine!
> View attachment 464554



I hear ya... Bought my Ventus October 2012. 22000+ miles later and Goddam it, it feels like a brand new ride every time. Love it.


----------



## Venod (30 Apr 2019)

Jenkins said:


> At long last I've finally had this built into a complete bike
> View attachment 447592
> View attachment 447593
> View attachment 447594
> ...



I have had five Ti bikes, I have one at the moment, The Pickenflick, it was the cheapest but IMO the best Ti frame I have owned.


----------



## Soltydog (30 Apr 2019)

ianrauk said:


> I hear ya... Bought my Ventus October 2012. 22000+ miles later and Goddam it, it feels like a brand new ride every time. Love it.



Mine is about 18 months old now & covered over 9k miles, not even broken in yet  Still love it, great introduction to Ti for me & a bargain really


----------



## Hicky (1 May 2019)

SRAM apex on and I'd say I've covered about 3000 miles....I've adjusted it twice maybe....kept v clean. I'd have SRAM again in an instant.
I keep thinking shall I upgrade but I'm struggling with what part I'm unhappy with.... The hellhound likes it


----------



## craigwend (6 May 2019)

This evil just popped up on my phone ...

https://www.wiggle.co.uk/lynskey-sp...m_campaign=UK_lowerfunnel&utm_content=product


----------



## Soltydog (6 May 2019)

craigwend said:


> This evil just popped up on my phone ...
> 
> https://www.wiggle.co.uk/lynskey-sp...m_campaign=UK_lowerfunnel&utm_content=product



You must be due a new one


----------



## craigwend (6 May 2019)

Soltydog said:


> You must be due a new one


Very nice review of the Etape on this month's Cycling+


----------



## ianrauk (6 May 2019)

craigwend said:


> This evil just popped up on my phone ...
> 
> https://www.wiggle.co.uk/lynskey-sp...m_campaign=UK_lowerfunnel&utm_content=product


Wow. Silly money


----------



## Venod (6 May 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Wow. Silly money



I thought that too, what's the catch? even though I don't need it, I was tempted.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 May 2019)

Afnug said:


> I thought that too, what's the catch? even though I don't need it, I was tempted.



The only potential catch I can see is the tapered steerer. Not sure how much that gas taken off and if there's a wide choice of fork.


----------



## Venod (6 May 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> The only potential catch I can see is the tapered steerer. Not sure how much that gas taken off and if there's a wide choice of fork.



I thought tapered steerer's were the norm nowadays.


----------



## ianrauk (6 May 2019)

Afnug said:


> I thought that too, what's the catch? even though I don't need it, I was tempted.


It costs less then the 2nd hand Ti frame I recently bought


----------



## StuAff (6 May 2019)

And I thought my Litespeed was a bargain (a mere 30% off, though I got a fork as well!). Very nice indeed.


----------



## jowwy (7 May 2019)

Nevi titanium E Bike.......wouldnt mind this in the man cave for weekend rides


----------



## craigwend (12 May 2019)

Finally got around to changing the bar tape, bit of a clean as well ...


----------



## peterdowning (9 Jun 2019)

Lovely day out in Warwicks/Northants/Leics. Weather a bit different to yesterday!


----------



## lmow20 (10 Jun 2019)

Hey chaps,
Nice pics coming through. This is an old frame with a recent rebuild. Took me a long time to save up for the parts but I finally completed the build this weekend.

Dura-ace 9100 throughout, Roval CL50 wheels, Thompson, Brooks Swift Ti, Easton Fork, Most aero bars and old dura-ace pedals and a Chris King headset.

8.0kg of pure speed.


----------



## Shadow (10 Jun 2019)

Nice pedals!
And what are the bottle cages?


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jun 2019)

Shadow said:


> Nice pedals!
> And what are the bottle cages?




Looking at the bottle cages, they look like the generic Ti ones.
Not great, had a couple that broke very easy.


----------



## Hicky (18 Jul 2019)

Couple of updates and still in love!


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jul 2019)

Hicky said:


> Couple of updates and still in love!
> View attachment 475966




I hear ya


----------



## numbnuts (18 Jul 2019)

Fork


----------



## craigwend (14 Aug 2019)

Through the shop window ...


----------



## peterdowning (20 Aug 2019)

A bit self-indulgent because it's me on my PX Spitfire. Culled from one of the official photos from Ride London 100 and edited.


----------



## Shadow (20 Aug 2019)

peterdowning said:


> Culled from one of the official photos from Ride London 100 and edited.


Nice image, nice editing, nice bike.
(Umm, shame about the colour of the top though!!!)


----------



## peterdowning (20 Aug 2019)

Shadow said:


> Nice image, nice editing, nice bike.
> (Umm, shame about the colour of the top though!!!)



Thanks. Sorry about the red top. British Heart Foundation standard issue!


----------



## middleagecyclist (8 Sep 2019)

New purchase. Spa Elan Ti. Handbuilt Kinlin rims, XT dynohub, Schwalbe Speed G One 30mm tubeless tyres, 105 compact with 40t SunRace 11sp cassette, hydraulic discs. I'm liking it...


----------



## craigwend (14 Sep 2019)

Duo of Van Niçh's ...


----------



## Heltor Chasca (14 Sep 2019)

Spa Cycles Elan. Again.


----------



## Hicky (16 Sep 2019)

The rebuilt/new wheels up the vale.....


----------



## ianrauk (7 Oct 2019)

So.. My Van Nicholas Ventus is 7 years old today.
We have cycled over 23000 miles together.
I love the bike just as much now as I did when I first threw my leg over the saddle... Every time I ride it, it feels like the very first time.
Here's to the next 7 years.


----------



## Shadow (7 Oct 2019)

Happy Birthday🎂!

p.s. time for a new birthday pic and valve caps?!


----------



## ianrauk (7 Oct 2019)

Shadow said:


> Happy Birthday🎂!
> 
> p.s. time for a new birthday pic and valve caps?!




Aha.. the valve caps were changed to blue ones not long after I got the bike.. and the Blues ones are still in use


----------



## Jenkins (7 Oct 2019)

Happy Birthday @ianrauk 's Ventus.

You've just made me check and my first one (an early 50th birthday present to myself) was five years old in mid September, while the second one (which I use as the main commuter bike) will be four on the 20th November. Then there's the Spa Elan which was two on the 7th July and the Pickenflick which hasn't even reached its first birthday yet!


----------



## hoopdriver (8 Oct 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Spa Cycles Elan. Again.
> 
> View attachment 485099


Who's is the big bicycle overhead?


----------



## booze and cake (9 Oct 2019)

I've joined the club. Got the frame today, over 20 years old but doesn't look it. I've still not got all the parts to put on it yet, but a new project is underway









EDIT; and here it is built up.


----------



## craigwend (31 Oct 2019)




----------



## NotAsGoodAsMyBike (20 Mar 2020)

Here’s my Moots in Richmond Park (excuse the clumsy black pen erasing the car number plates and pedestrian to protect their privacy - I couldn’t be bothered loading the pic into software to do it neatly!)


----------



## Soltydog (7 Apr 2020)

Got myself a set of Ti bolts for my 2 steeds. Fitted to Van Nic bottle cages already





Got a set to fit to the Enigma, hopefully later today, along with a set of drilled Ti washers for the mudguard mounts 





edit - fit all bolts & washers to the Enigma & I reckon paying extra for the drilled washers may have been a waste, can't see tham at all under the bolt head 🤔


----------



## anothersam (7 Apr 2020)

Liking that Moots... and pretty much any other ti my eye spies.

I can’t believe it’s been almost 7 years since I posted on this thread! Nothing has been added to my small rare metals* collection, unless you count the bolt which I bought for some reason.





_Can be used as currency in a post-apocalyptic world_

Here are my Enigma Esprit and Litespeed Blue Ridge leading the pack:





_4 bikes, 4 gears_

*OK, titanium is apparently the 9th most common element. Right after hubris.


----------



## Exlaser2 (7 Apr 2020)

ianrauk said:


> So.. My Van Nicholas Ventus is 7 years old today.
> We have cycled over 23000 miles together.
> I love the bike just as much now as I did when I first threw my leg over the saddle... Every time I ride it, it feels like the very first time.
> Here's to the next 7 years.
> ...


It was my Ventus 7 year birthday this month too and I could not have put it better .😀


----------



## Hugh Jampton (8 Apr 2020)

Well Chuffed with my Ribble CGR Ti. Whipped off the stock saddle for a Brooks. Might put on a bigger chainring, but other wise a very nice ride!


----------



## Deafie (16 Apr 2020)

Yet another Elan. Arrived on Monday, my first road bike. It's a brilliant piece of kit, I don't want to get off it it's so good


----------



## Jenkins (21 Apr 2020)

The Ti part of my fleet, removed from the shed while I was fettling something else.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (21 Apr 2020)

Jenkins said:


> The Ti part of my fleet, removed from the shed while I was fettling something else.
> View attachment 516914


What frame is the 2nd in line?


----------



## Jenkins (21 Apr 2020)

From right to left - Spa Elan (with the red Hope light) ::: Van Nicholas Ventus - the one that started it all 5 1/2 years ago, all decals removed and running on Campag Zonda wheels ::: flat bar build based on an On-One Pickenflick frame & forks ::: bog standard Van Nicholas Ventus SE picked up as a clearance direct from VN and used as my main commuter


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (21 Apr 2020)

Jenkins said:


> From right to left - Spa Elan (with the red Hope light) ::: Van Nicholas Ventus - the one that started it all 5 1/2 years ago, all decals removed and running on Campag Zonda wheels ::: flat bar build based on an On-One Pickenflick frame & forks ::: bog standard Van Nicholas Ventus SE picked up as a clearance direct from VN and used as my main commuter


Nice.

The seatstays look slightly more forgiving on the original Ventus than on the SE? But that may be a trick of the light/angle of photo.


----------



## Jenkins (21 Apr 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Nice.
> 
> The seatstays look slightly more forgiving on the original Ventus than on the SE? But that may be a trick of the light/angle of photo.


It's probably the angle or the light as they are the same frame - the SE is the basic bike supplied direct from Van Nicholas and the other one is the retail version supplied by Fatbirds. There's very slight differences in the spec only, but I've upgraded/tarted up a few of the bits on the one with no decals as it was my 50th birthday present to myself.


----------



## Soltydog (22 Apr 2020)

Jenkins said:


> From right to left - Spa Elan (with the red Hope light) ::: Van Nicholas Ventus - the one that started it all 5 1/2 years ago, all decals removed and running on Campag Zonda wheels ::: flat bar build based on an On-One Pickenflick frame & forks ::: bog standard Van Nicholas Ventus SE picked up as a clearance direct from VN and used as my main commuter


Glad you posted that too, as I thought the 2nd was a Ventus, then saw the 4th & thought, no that looks more like a Ventus  Got mine about 4 or 5 years ago & started my love affair with Ti too. Mine was only about £1400, should have bought 2


----------



## ianrauk (22 Apr 2020)

Just been out on my Ventus today.
I fall in love with it every time. Corny, but true.


----------



## Exlaser2 (22 Apr 2020)

Jenkins said:


> The Ti part of my fleet, removed from the shed while I was fettling something else.
> View attachment 516914



Very jealous , the only thing better than one Ventus is two of them . My wife bought me mine seven years ago for my fiftieth , only fitted with APEX ( but I did buy some very nice mavic wheels to go with it lol ) Still love it as much as the first time I rode it. Thinking for my sixtieth birthday and it’s tenth I might treat it to a group set upgrade.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Apr 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Very jealous , the only thing better than one Ventus is two of them . My wife bought me mine seven years ago for my fiftieth , only fitted with APEX ( but I did buy some very nice mavic wheels to go with it lol ) Still love it as much as the first time I rode it. Thinking for my sixtieth birthday and it’s tenth I might treat it to a group set upgrade.


The 2nd Ventus (the SE) was a lucky spot - Van Vicholas were clearing out the last of their web stock as end of line and it was just as the Pound hit its highest point against the Euro so, even with delivery and exchange charge by the credit card company, it came in at just a few pounds over £1000 

Both of mine are fitted with Apex, but I've a Planet X Pro Carbon that has Rival 22 and the long term aim is to swap groupsets with the 'best' Ventus.


----------



## Hicky (29 Apr 2020)

Bought May/June 2014, this is it now as of a few days ago, changes, bartape and new wheels....halo wide rims on tiagra hubs I’ve run for 10years and still like silk. The SRAM Apex has never been adjusted and it’s done some serious miles. With a good clean it looks less than a year old. If I’m doubt try one and you’ll buy Ti!


----------



## Exlaser2 (3 May 2020)

Just back from a ride out on my Ventus. Seven years old and has never missed a best, think it’s still looks good . Was going to be going out on another bike but a slow puncture put paid to that . Not often your glad of a puncture 😂😂😂😀


----------



## rogerzilla (9 Jul 2020)

This is the new hub on the Brompton, which is a sort of S3E-X these days.


----------



## jamin100 (10 Jul 2020)

New . . . to me


----------



## Foghat (17 Jul 2020)

Finally got around to building up my Kinesis GF-Ti commuter.

I bought the frame for a heavily discounted price a few years ago, and have gradually been acquiring all the parts to build it into what will be my main crap-weather commuting workhorse. I've managed to reduce the commute from the gruelling 200 miles per week, all year round whatever the weather, to something a bit less demanding. That 200 miles was all on badly surfaced/maintained roads, and with infernal constant bloody headwinds due to the orientation of my morning 20-mile ride straight into the prevailing wind, and the return 20-mile journey almost always suffering from the wind veering round substantially to my detriment by the end of the day.

Those incessant headwinds drove me to a very enjoyable and successful experiment/phase with an electric bike, which lasted for two years or so. It's nice to be back to entirely self-propelled commuting, but I've still got the electric bike and use it occasionally when I'm running late for a meeting and have a stiff headwind between me and the office (the inward journey is pretty much uphill all the way, so the electric-assist makes a significant difference to the morning commute, less so to the evening one).....or if I just want to rest my legs.

The electric bike has nice Shimano RS685/RS785 hydraulic disc brakes, and I much prefer these to rim brakes for arse-weather commuting - so I was very keen to have a disc-brake-equipped unassisted commuting bike too. Not continually wearing out the rims and not getting black brake-block sludge over everything with every wet ride is very appealing....as is the reduction in lever force for brake actuation.

And titanium is a good frame material for a bike used for commuting through British winters - no rusting, no concerns about damaging paint when using bike stands, and easy to maintain. Installing the internally-routed brake hoses was a bit of an embuggerance, necessitating the deployment of magnets and some cunning use of poking implements.....Kinesis hadn't done a very good job of making it a straightforward exercise, but I got there in the end. Facing the rear disc brake flat mount was not easy, as the titanium is almost too hard for the facing cutter to have much effect. Fortunately, the mount was not far off square, so not such a big deal thankfully. Facing the fork post mount was very easy, with my Park DT5.2 facing tool.

Judging by how crap the last winter was, I suspect this bike will be getting a lot of hard use. Have got two wheelsets for it, so will be able to switch between tyre types for different conditions. Am back to office working now, three days a week, so the recent return of the cycling commute has been most welcome.


----------



## craigwend (1 Sep 2020)

Nice ride out with some plastic and other metal bikes


----------



## Mark Grant (11 Sep 2020)

My new Planet X tempest gravel bike was delivered this week.


----------



## cougie uk (11 Sep 2020)

Spooky. My new Tempest. Except there's been a miscommunication and it's a medium frame and I need large. 
Hopefully I can get it sorted out fairly quickly.


----------



## dan_bo (11 Sep 2020)

Mark Grant said:


> My new Planet X tempest gravel bike was delivered this week.
> View attachment 546570


Let's have a look at the clearances round the tyres feller


----------



## Mark Grant (11 Sep 2020)

dan_bo said:


> Let's have a look at the clearances round the tyres feller













38mm tyres fitted.


----------



## dan_bo (11 Sep 2020)

Mark Grant said:


> View attachment 546592
> 
> 
> View attachment 546593
> ...


Loads. Cheers.


----------



## Gunk (26 Jan 2021)

New to me and really enjoying it.


----------



## matticus (26 Jan 2021)

Good lord - Cantis! Surely not a recent model - this is like seeing a mint condition DB5 on the high street !!!


----------



## Gunk (26 Jan 2021)

It’s from around 2010.

the cantis are TRP magnesium, very trick!


----------



## T4tomo (26 Jan 2021)

matticus said:


> Good lord - Cantis! Surely not a recent model - this is like seeing a mint condition DB5 on the high street !!!


but if you don't have disc brakes, Canti's allow you to fit decent volume tyre if you are off roading (or like more comfort) and still play nicely with drop bar lever (and look much nice than mini V's, which just about work with drop bar levers)


----------



## Gunk (26 Jan 2021)

T4tomo said:


> but if you don't have disc brakes, Canti's allow you to fit decent volume tyre if you are off roading (or like more comfort) and still play nicely with drop bar lever (and look much nice than mini V's, which just about work with drop bar levers)



I really like them, plus they have a lovely engineering elegance about them.


----------



## T4tomo (26 Jan 2021)

Same here, the only downside is occasional front brake judder. toeing in the pads helps.


----------



## matticus (26 Jan 2021)

T4tomo said:


> but if you don't have disc brakes, Canti's allow you to fit decent volume tyre if you are off roading (or like more comfort) and still play nicely with drop bar lever (and look much nice than mini V's, which just about work with drop bar levers)


No "but" required (there is nothing wrong with a DB5!)
@Gunk which model is that? The VN range is quite complex over time. I may well have missed that one ...
(I've got a 2007-ish Airborne Valkyrie - the ancient ancestor - with dual-pivots.)


----------



## Gunk (26 Jan 2021)

matticus said:


> No "but" required (there is nothing wrong with a DB5!)
> @Gunk which model is that? The VN range is quite complex over time. I may well have missed that one ...
> (I've got a 2007-ish Airborne Valkyrie - the ancient ancestor - with dual-pivots.)



it’s an Amazon


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Jan 2021)

I have a replacement Amazon frame from 2018. It has fittings for all types of brakes. Whatever takes your fancy.


----------



## matticus (26 Jan 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I have a replacement Amazon frame from 2018. It has fittings for all types of brakes. Whatever takes your fancy.


Ah right - I didn't fancy a bike with fittings for discs. I think there are compromises with the frame-fork design for the different braking loads. (Probably moot whether they matter, but that was my thinking when I was looking at VNs ... )

I'm still sherioshly considering a custom Ti build with cantis.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Jan 2021)

matticus said:


> Ah right - I didn't fancy a bike with fittings for discs. I think there are compromises with the frame-fork design for the different braking loads. (Probably moot whether they matter, but that was my thinking when I was looking at VNs ... )
> 
> I'm still sherioshly considering a custom Ti build with cantis.



For the fork you can still get them with fittings for cantis etc. So you can have cantis front and rear or cantis front, disk rear etc.


----------



## Gunk (26 Jan 2021)

My frame has fittings for cantis, disc or calipers


----------



## cougie uk (26 Jan 2021)

Planet X sorted out the sizing issue really quickly. Here is one from last year. It got a bit muddy. It's now wearing mudguards.


----------



## T4tomo (24 Feb 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Same here, the only downside is occasional front brake judder. toeing in the pads helps.



Footnote to my judder comment, I fitted one of these, rather than a stem hanger
https://www.spacycles.co.uk/m7b0s101p1809/TEKTRO-Front-Uphanger-For-Cantilever-Brakes
and its now judder free, with the shorter wire. All praise the cantilever brake and its engineering excellence.


----------



## craigwend (12 Jun 2021)

Short test ridden: very nice so far, will get used to the SRAM gears and swapped the stem to a slightly shorter / riser one 💕


----------



## cougie uk (12 Jun 2021)

craigwend said:


> View attachment 593461
> 
> 
> Short test ridden: very nice so far, will get used to the SRAM gears and swapped the stem to a slightly shorter / riser one 💕


Is that the Hurricane ? Looks nice.


----------



## craigwend (12 Jun 2021)

cougie uk said:


> Is that the Hurricane ? Looks nice.


Yes it's the Hurricane -still playing with the set up


----------



## craigwend (14 Jun 2021)

craigwend said:


> View attachment 593461
> 
> 
> Short test ridden: very nice so far, will get used to the SRAM gears and swapped the stem to a slightly shorter / riser one 💕


Update now with my ancient Brooks B17 Professional Standard ... to replace stock saddle


----------



## Jenkins (16 Jun 2021)

craigwend said:


> View attachment 593461
> 
> 
> Short test ridden: very nice so far, will get used to the SRAM gears and swapped the stem to a slightly shorter / riser one 💕


I've been tempted by one of those for some time. Thanks to a 10% discount code and still being able to use the interest free credit, I've just placed the order!

That will make it Ti bike number 5.


----------



## craigwend (16 Jun 2021)

Jenkins said:


> I've been tempted by one of those for some time. Thanks to a 10% discount code and still being able to use the interest free credit, I've just placed the order!
> 
> That will make it Ti bike number 5.


I'm.very much enjoying it, I have a VN Euros as well. Both very different but the VN is 15 years old next week. Hopefully get out on some East Yorkshire hills at the weekend, downpours allowing. The stock seat was awful . Enjoy yours


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jun 2021)

Kinesis Tripster ATR V3 (2021 model)


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (18 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Kinesis Tripster ATR V3 (2021 model)
> 
> View attachment 594527



Nice. I have the Kinesis GFTI Disc and love it.


----------



## tribanjules (13 Jul 2021)

Arrived today 🥰


----------



## Gunk (14 Jul 2021)

That is very nice, you must be very pleased


----------



## shep (14 Jul 2021)

You F*****s!

How tempting are these Ti bikes?

The last thing I need is this sort of thread, lovely.


----------



## tribanjules (14 Jul 2021)

Gunk said:


> That is very nice, you must be very pleased


2 short spins only but yes it’s a dream !!


----------



## shep (14 Jul 2021)

tribanjules said:


> Arrived today 🥰
> View attachment 599033


Lovely.


----------



## craigwend (17 Jul 2021)

Double Ti

Couldn't find the your bike in front of some toilets thread


----------



## Venod (23 Jul 2021)

I have an OnOne Pickenflick CX that I use off road and with guards as a wet weather winter bike, it's fine but the guards are an interference off road in the mud, so being down to three bikes I thought a new winter steel build would be good, a visit to Spa to look at their excellent 725 Elan frames was needed, I wanted QR because I have three sets of 10 speed disc wheels to share with the Pickenflick.
They have the Elan in Ti as well with a new Mk2 version, with through axle and flat mount brakes, which meant the Mk1 version with QR and post mount was on sale, as nice as the 725 frames are, I couldn't resit the draw of Ti, its not the lightest or best looking Ti bike I have owned, but there is something about its industrial feel and look I like.
I intended to fit Spyres but couldn't find them in stock anywhere, I spotted some cheap Chinese copies on Ebay and thought I would try them and replace them later if no good, but they work as well as the Spyres but no individual pad adjustment and the finish is not as good, but only £9 a caliper !
The seatpost is off my Synapse fitted with a shim, I have a Carbon one the correct diameter on order.


----------



## Jenkins (23 Jul 2021)

Venod said:


> I have an OnOne Pickenflick CX that I use off road and with guards as a wet weather winter bike, it's fine but the guards are an inference off road in the mud, so being down to three bikes I thought a new winter steel build would be good, a visit to Spa to look at their excellent 725 Elan frames was needed, I wanted QR because I have three sets of 10 speed disc wheels to share with the Pickenflick.
> They have the Elan in Ti as well with a new Mk2 version, with through axle and flat mount brakes, which meant the Mk1 version with QR and post mount was on sale, as nice as the 725 frames are, I couldn't resit the draw of Ti, its not the lightest or best looking Ti bike I have owned, but there is something about its industrial feel and look I like.
> I intended to fit Spyres but couldn't find them in stock anywhere, I spotted some cheap Chinese copies on Ebay and thought I would try them and replace them later if no good, but they work as well as the Spyres but no individual pad adjustment and the finish is not as good, but only £9 a caliper !
> The seatpost is off my Synapse fitted with a shim, I have a Carbon one the correct diameter on order.
> View attachment 600585


Welcome to the Elan Ti fold!


----------



## Zingano (18 Sep 2021)

My Laverack J.ACK


----------



## Exlaser2 (18 Sep 2021)

Zingano said:


> View attachment 609759
> 
> 
> My Laverack J.ACK



Stunning looking bike . I am very tempted to get rid of three of my bikes and get one of these ( I would still keep my van nickolas Ventus though lol )

What is it like to ride ? And what’s it’s approx weight ? Any info would be gratefully received.😀


----------



## Zingano (18 Sep 2021)

It’s a lovely bike - really smooth and I feel massively confident cornering - it’s as steady as a very steady thing indeed. 
My goal was to get a “slightly gravel” bike that was as fast as my old road bike - a Focus Izalco. Laverack thought that they could deliver that - as the J.ACK is aimed at being a 4 season bike that can take rough roads and cobbles in its stride - and I think they did. They lengthened the chain stays by 5mm to allow me to ride 40mm (probably 42mm actually) tyres.
I’m still having saddle issues though, which need sorting before I can do more than a couple of hours. I’ve never found a saddle I’m happy on, to be honest, but I’m going to try much harder having bought this dream retirement bike with no expense spared!
The bike weighs exactly 10kg.


----------



## craigwend (28 Oct 2021)

Now with Conti Gran Prix GT 28c tyres, the old Ti Airborne seatpost off my Van Nick (shim needed) & the Ti railed Fizik Arione...
Test ride = 'Nice'


----------



## ianrauk (28 Oct 2021)

craigwend said:


> View attachment 615482
> 
> 
> Now with Conti Gran Prix GT 28c tyres, the old Ti Airborne seatpost off my Van Nick (shim needed) & the Ti railed Fizik Arione...
> Test ride = 'Nice'


Very nice indeed


----------



## Gunk (28 Oct 2021)

That’s lovely


----------



## craigwend (28 Oct 2021)

Gunk said:


> That’s lovely


Thank you both

Mudguards (SKS) soon, began today - sort of gave up (cutting stays to size, actually reading instructions) and went for a ride instead 
Tomorrow looks possibly damp so...


----------



## Milzy (28 Oct 2021)

Ti Stem & bottle cages to come next. Hunt 50 mm Tubeless carbon wheels might be next too, With tubeless GP 5000 28’s tan wall.


----------



## Sittingduck (29 Oct 2021)

My first ever Ti bike is being delivered at lunchtime today. Pics to follow in the coming days, please standby...


----------



## ianrauk (29 Oct 2021)

Sittingduck said:


> My first ever Ti bike is being delivered at lunchtime today. Pics to follow in the coming days, please standby...


Wowzer.. nice one dear chap. Long time coming. Look forward to it.


----------



## Sittingduck (29 Oct 2021)

Pedals on order - so excuse the obvious... and new mudguards are in the garage pending installation. Probably won't get out to try it until Sunday but I have all winter/spring/summer/autumn... etc.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Oct 2021)

Superb chap. Dogs danglies that. 
Hope to see it in the flesh one day soon.


----------



## cougie uk (29 Oct 2021)

Looks nice. 
I'm starting to think that PX Ti frames are the new blue Ribble Winter bike. Every coffee stop will have one.


----------



## Milzy (29 Oct 2021)

cougie uk said:


> Looks nice.
> I'm starting to think that PX Ti frames are the new blue Ribble Winter bike. Every coffee stop will have one.


They are brilliant you could spend 3k-4k on an artisan posh brand frame but riding it you won’t be able to tell any difference.


----------



## Sittingduck (29 Oct 2021)

Got a bit impatient and chucked some old pedals on it and took it for literally a spin around the block - very smooth feeling - nice. Shame the saddle tilted backwards mid ride and it started raining to go with the wind! Will properly fix mudguards tomorrow and switch saddle to a trusted one that's comfy. Ride report will come later this weekend. Will see how long the stock tyres last - it will easily take 40mm gravel or 42-45mm slicks the 32 it came with felt pretty comfy though.


----------



## cougie uk (29 Oct 2021)

Milzy said:


> They are brilliant you could spend 3k-4k on an artisan posh brand frame but riding it you won’t be able to tell any difference.


I quite agree. One of the PX Ti bikes will be mine. I've had it for a year and I didn't bother riding my CF best bike this year.


----------



## craigwend (29 Oct 2021)

craigwend said:


> View attachment 615482
> 
> 
> Now with Conti Gran Prix GT 28c tyres, the old Ti Airborne seatpost off my Van Nick (shim needed) & the Ti railed Fizik Arione...
> Test ride = 'Nice'



And now with mudguards...
YANPX


----------



## ianrauk (29 Oct 2021)

Thinking someone should start a PX Ti thread


----------



## Milzy (29 Oct 2021)

Would a TI stem look a bit too much though? £80 I’ve seen one for.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Oct 2021)

Milzy said:


> Would a TI stem look a bit too much though? £80 I’ve seen one for.


You're on slippery slope. Stem, seatpost, bolts, spavers, QR levers....I know


----------



## Gunk (29 Oct 2021)

You have to have a Ti seat post, it’s the law


----------



## cougie uk (29 Oct 2021)

Gunk said:


> You have to have a Ti seat post, it’s the law


Excellent. I'll be able to find mine at the café as it's got a black alloy post.


----------



## Soltydog (29 Oct 2021)

ianrauk said:


> You're on slippery slope. Stem, seatpost, bolts, spavers, QR levers....I know


you missed out drilled ti washers to go with the bolts  I bought some & they look beautiful 👍 shame you cant see them once they are behind a bolt


----------



## Venod (30 Oct 2021)

Gunk said:


> You have to have a Ti seat post, it’s the law



I feel the odd one out on this, I prefer a nice black carbon post on Ti.


----------



## Sea of vapours (30 Oct 2021)

Venod said:


> I feel the odd one out on this, I prefer a nice black carbon post on Ti.


That's the odd two out then: so do I as it provides a bit of contrast. The same applies to forks. I'm ambivalent on Ti stems.


----------



## Gunk (30 Oct 2021)

Mine has gloss black carbon forks and a Ti seat post. I think it’s a nice looking combination, the bars on mine are carbon but the stem is ally.


----------



## Milzy (30 Oct 2021)

I’m wondering what’s good to clean your Ti? I’ve read white vinegar is good & those green scotch washing up pads. 
If you buff deep & it ends up a bit too polished it should self heal & start to oxidise again & go back to grey.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Oct 2021)

Milzy said:


> I’m wondering what’s good to clean your Ti? I’ve read white vinegar is good & those green scotch washing up pads.
> If you buff deep & it ends up a bit too polished it should self heal & start to oxidise again & go back to grey.


Just Mr Sheen or similar. Nothing special to waste money on.


----------



## cougie uk (30 Oct 2021)

ianrauk said:


> Just Mr Sheen or similar. Nothing special to waste money on.


Yep I'm using Mr Sheen. Or whatever I can steal from the dusting cupboard.


----------



## Gunk (30 Oct 2021)

Glass cleaner and kitchen towel


----------



## Jenkins (30 Oct 2021)

Venod said:


> I feel the odd one out on this, I prefer a nice black carbon post on Ti.


Three of my Ti bikes have carbon seatposts and the fourth has a Ti seatpost. The next one on order will also have a carbon post


Milzy said:


> I’m wondering what’s good to clean your Ti? I’ve read white vinegar is good & those green scotch washing up pads.
> If you buff deep & it ends up a bit too polished it should self heal & start to oxidise again & go back to grey.


I use a bit of GT85 and, very occasionally, Autoglym car polish


----------



## Gunk (30 Oct 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Three of my Ti bikes have carbon seatposts and the fourth has a Ti seatpost. The next one on order will also have a carbon post



How many do you need?


----------



## Jenkins (30 Oct 2021)

Gunk said:


> How many do you need?


I'll probably stop at five - mainly due to storage space.


----------



## Gunk (30 Oct 2021)

Jenkins said:


> I'll probably stop at five - mainly due to storage space.



how do they differ?


----------



## Jenkins (30 Oct 2021)

Gunk said:


> how do they differ?


There's a couple of Van Nicholas Ventus - one which is the 'good' bike kitted out with Campag Zonda wheels, declas removed and a few bling bits such as Chris King headset. Decently rapid & comfortable, even when powered by this knackered, middle aged rider.




Then there's the Ventus SE picked up cheap on clearance direct from Van Nicholas which is set up as the main commuter. Slightly harsher ride than the other one due to the more robust wheel & tyre combination and slower due to the added weight of all the other bits.




Next is the Spa Elan - the one with the Ti seatpost - and a really comfortable, if slower, do it all bike with a bit of light off-road capability.



And finally the On-One Pickenflick based flat bar. Frame & forks picked up on clearance (again) and initially set up with lightweight wheels & 28mm tyres, but looked silly with the amount of clearance on the forks & frame. So I fitted it up with sturdier wheels & 35mm tyres and it's not much slower and more useable both on and off road while looking much better. Still tempted to turn this into a 1x with a wider range cassette & swapping to a long cage derailleur from another bike.




On order and expected to be delivered sometime in January is a Planet X Hurricane which I'm hoping will be a combination of the comfort of the Elan and the speed of the 'good' Ventus.


----------



## cougie uk (31 Oct 2021)

Blimey. That's a lot of titanium. If there's ever a shortage we know who's responsible.


----------



## Milzy (31 Oct 2021)

cougie uk said:


> Blimey. That's a lot of titanium. If there's ever a shortage we know who's responsible.


In the real world they are all almost the same bike apart from two are rim brakes & 2 are disc. One has flat bars. You could sell two & have one amazing road bike & one amazing gravel bike. Only if you wanted to of course


----------



## Gunk (31 Oct 2021)

Milzy said:


> In the real world they are all almost the same bike apart from two are rim brakes & 2 are disc. One has flat bars. You could sell two & have one amazing road bike & one amazing gravel bike. Only if you wanted to of course



I’ve sold three bikes over the last 12 months and I’ve not really missed any of them. Also went from three motorcycles down to one. I just wanted to de clutter my life and just make it simpler. I’ve still got far too much stuff in the garage but I’m now on the journey of having less.


----------



## Milzy (31 Oct 2021)

Gunk said:


> I’ve sold three bikes over the last 12 months and I’ve not really missed any of them. Also went from three motorcycles down to one. I just wanted to de clutter my life and just make it simpler. I’ve still got far too much stuff in the garage but I’m now on the journey of having less.


Have a cycle chat garage sale


----------



## Jenkins (31 Oct 2021)

Milzy said:


> In the real world they are all almost the same bike apart from two are rim brakes & 2 are disc. One has flat bars. You could sell two & have one amazing road bike & one amazing gravel bike. Only if you wanted to of course


Why would I want to sell any of these - I have three others (in carbon, aluminium & steel) I'd rather get rid of first. And Planet X also do a nice line on Titanium 29ers...


----------



## Milzy (31 Oct 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Why would I want to sell any of these - I have three others (in carbon, aluminium & steel) I'd rather get rid of first. And Planet X also do a nice line on Titanium 29ers...


Yes if I get another MTB I want the PX Ti 29er.


----------



## ianrauk (31 Oct 2021)

Not the best pic. But have some lovely new shiny shoes for the PX Hurricane.
Handbuilt from Spa


----------



## craigwend (31 Oct 2021)

Jenkins said:


> There's a couple of Van Nicholas Ventus - one which is the 'good' bike kitted out with Campag Zonda wheels, declas removed and a few bling bits such as Chris King headset. Decently rapid & comfortable, even when powered by this knackered, middle aged rider.
> View attachment 615734
> Then there's the Ventus SE picked up cheap on clearance direct from Van Nicholas which is set up as the main commuter. Slightly harsher ride than the other one due to the more robust wheel & tyre combination and slower due to the added weight of all the other bits.
> View attachment 615735
> ...


My Hurricane sort of reminds me / feels /etc somewhere between my Dawes Galaxy (like a pair of comfy old slippers - though lind with lead) & my Van Nicholas Euros* (pre-*Ventus) 'faster' endurance style road bike /geometry, though (now) limited tyre width /no mudguard eyes etc. Also I'm slowling down in my (age) riding...


----------



## geocycle (31 Oct 2021)

Here‘s my Spa audax with Penyghent for scale. Had It about three years now. Swapped the headset for a Hope, the chain set for a spa super compact and the wheels for tubeless. Overall a fun ride.


----------



## craigwend (4 Nov 2021)

Titanium Cycles Group on Facebook...

https://www.facebook.com/groups/812062922195347


----------



## tribanjules (4 Nov 2021)

Gunk said:


> Glass cleaner and kitchen towel


GT85


----------



## Sittingduck (5 Nov 2021)

Sittingduck said:


> Got a bit impatient and chucked some old pedals on it and took it for literally a spin around the block - very smooth feeling - nice. Shame the saddle tilted backwards mid ride and it started raining to go with the wind! Will properly fix mudguards tomorrow and switch saddle to a trusted one that's comfy. Ride report will come later this weekend. Will see how long the stock tyres last - it will easily take 40mm gravel or 42-45mm slicks the 32 it came with felt pretty comfy though.


Had a couple of minor issues with this - namely a slightly out of true front disc rotor and a troublesome bolt the the chainstay bridge. Both pretty much now overcome after some back and forth with PX who I have to say were not exactly fantastic in terms of post sales support. Anyway after 3 hours messing with mudguard installation and brakes last saturday, I finally did a lunchtime test ride earlier in the week and it felt very smooth and comfy as I expected. Here she blows...


----------



## ianrauk (5 Nov 2021)

Looks lovely that.


----------



## Gunk (5 Nov 2021)

ianrauk said:


> Looks lovely that.



I was going to say exactly the same, it just looks right. I don’t understand why Ti frames are still a bit niche, I love them, my next project is to rebuild my 2007 S Works carbon MTB into a Ti hard tail frame


----------



## tribanjules (5 Nov 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Why would I want to sell any of these - I have three others (in carbon, aluminium & steel) I'd rather get rid of first. And Planet X also do a nice line on Titanium 29ers...








I know !!!


----------



## Soltydog (5 Nov 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Then there's the Ventus SE picked up cheap on clearance direct from Van Nicholas which is set up as the main commuter. Slightly harsher ride than the other one due to the more robust wheel & tyre combination and slower due to the added weight of all the other bits.


Lovely Ti collection there  The Ventus SE was my introduction to Ti, I got a C2W voucher but didn't really know what I wanted, then saw the Ventus with 105 for £1400m it would have been rude not to 
I've just got some 50mm carbon wheels for it, so once it's all set up I'll post a pic on here. Still puts a smile on my face when I ride it after 5 or 6 years of ownership👍


----------



## Soltydog (9 Nov 2021)

As promised, the Ventus with it's new wheels fitted 





Been for a quick spin this afternoon after work. Smooth as silk & fast as feck (if only I was )👍 But I've still got an annoying creak , the old wheels were creaking, but obvs I've changed them, Changed BB, regreased jockey wheels & the creak is still there. I've a spare set of pedals, so I'll change them over & keep my fingers crossed🤞


----------



## jowwy (9 Nov 2021)

Soltydog said:


> As promised, the Ventus with it's new wheels fitted
> View attachment 617171
> 
> 
> Been for a quick spin this afternoon after work. Smooth as silk & fast as feck (if only I was )👍 But I've still got an annoying creak , the old wheels were creaking, but obvs I've changed them, Changed BB, regreased jockey wheels & the creak is still there. I've a spare set of pedals, so I'll change them over & keep my fingers crossed🤞


Remove cleats from shoes, grease and refit…….it may stop your issues


----------



## Soltydog (9 Nov 2021)

jowwy said:


> Remove cleats from shoes, grease and refit…….it may stop your issues


I've recently changed the cleats & they dont creak on any other bike, but I'll give it a try, I'm getting desperate


----------



## Sittingduck (9 Nov 2021)

Soltydog said:


> I've recently changed the cleats & they dont creak on any other bike, but I'll give it a try, I'm getting desperate


Seat post?


----------



## Milzy (30 Nov 2021)

I’ve got carbon paste on my Ti Seat post into Ti frame. I need the clamp quite tight to stop slip. Wouldn’t normal grease be better?


----------



## matticus (1 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> Remove cleats from shoes, grease and refit…….it may stop your issues


A much quicker test is to ride the bike in trainers


----------



## T4tomo (1 Dec 2021)

Milzy said:


> I’ve got carbon paste on my Ti Seat post into Ti frame. I need the clamp quite tight to stop slip. Wouldn’t normal grease be better?


Lithium grease may be slightly better, but "something" is better than dry and it sticking.


----------



## Venod (1 Dec 2021)

Soltydog said:


> I've a spare set of pedals, so I'll change them over & keep my fingers crossed🤞



I had an annoying intermittent creak on my carbon Synapse, its BB30 bottom bracket so my immediate thoughts were it was that, but it turned out it was the pedal that somehow had developed a bit of end float, I greased and adjusted it and the creak has gone, took a while for me to find it, I had removed and replaced BB bearings before that.


----------



## T4tomo (1 Dec 2021)

I had a creak that I finally narrowed down my seat post clamp, it would go if I lithium greased the saddle rails, but returned after a ride or two. I took it as sign to upgrade the stock alu seatpost to carbon.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Dec 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Lithium grease may be slightly better, but "something" is better than dry and it sticking.


I may be wrong, but iirc Ti does not stick/bond to Ti.
My own real time proof of that is that my Ti frame and seatpost are both 10 years old now. I have never needed to use any grease.


----------



## Milzy (1 Dec 2021)

ianrauk said:


> I may be wrong, but iirc Ti does not stick/bond to Ti.
> My own real time proof of that is that my Ti frame and seatpost are both 10 years old now. I have never needed to use any grease.


This is what I thought. The paste or grease could just cause it to slip more.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Dec 2021)

Milzy said:


> This is what I thought. The paste or grease could just cause it to slip more.


Indeed.
However, you do need a very strong seat collar and bolt done up very tight to stop slippage.


----------



## Venod (1 Dec 2021)

ianrauk said:


> I may be wrong, but iirc Ti does not stick/bond to Ti.



Be very carful with Ti/Ti interfaces, everything needs to be spotless, it picks up very easy, we used to fit Ti sleeves on Ti pump shafts, I have seen more than one brand new sleeve and shaft bond solid, with machining the only way to part them.

https://www.azom.com/article.aspx?ArticleID=1219


----------



## ianrauk (1 Dec 2021)

Venod said:


> Be very carful with Ti/Ti interfaces, everything needs to be spotless, it picks up very easy, we used to fit Ti sleeves on Ti pump shafts, I have seen more than one brand new sleeve and shaft bond solid, with machining the only way to part them.



I do take the post out every now and again just to make sure, but not regular. Not even once a year. I give it a wipe and put back in. But as I said, have never had any problems.


----------



## GuyBoden (1 Dec 2021)

Kind of Blue.





I've been getting the parts for this together for quite a while, I might have finished. It's a Sabbath Ti Silk Route touring frame.


----------



## Gunk (1 Dec 2021)

ianrauk said:


> I may be wrong, but iirc Ti does not stick/bond to Ti.
> My own real time proof of that is that my Ti frame and seatpost are both 10 years old now. I have never needed to use any grease.



Mine is also assembled dry.


----------



## silvervanplumberman (18 Dec 2021)

Here is my Merlin framed titanium bike that I built up earlier this year.
Bought the frame of a well known auction site and fitted it out with many spares from out of the shed. Only new bits on it are the front mech, the tan walls, bar tape, seat post and stem.
Mostly 105 running gear. It has turned into my go to bike.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Dec 2021)

silvervanplumberman said:


> Here is my Merlin framed titanium bike that I built up earlier this year.
> Bought the frame of a well known auction site and fitted it out with many spares from out of the shed. Only new bits on it are the front mech, the tan walls, bar tape, seat post and stem.
> Mostly 105 running gear. It has turned into my go to bike.
> View attachment 622788


Thats a gorgeous looking bike. Loving the gum wall tyres.
Merlin you say? In house or made by another company. Similar to when Planet X used to use rebadged Van Nicks and Lynsky's.


----------



## Milzy (19 Dec 2021)

silvervanplumberman said:


> Here is my Merlin framed titanium bike that I built up earlier this year.
> Bought the frame of a well known auction site and fitted it out with many spares from out of the shed. Only new bits on it are the front mech, the tan walls, bar tape, seat post and stem.
> Mostly 105 running gear. It has turned into my go to bike.
> View attachment 622788


Forget your fancy super bikes, this is my kind of bike.


----------



## silvervanplumberman (19 Dec 2021)

ianrauk said:


> Thats a gorgeous looking bike. Loving the gum wall tyres.
> Merlin you say? In house or made by another company. Similar to when Planet X used to use rebadged Van Nicks and Lynsky's.


Merlin bikes are a US company who make there own frames and I believe specialise in titanium. www.merlinbikes.com
Not to be confused with www.merlincycles.com who sell everything to do with cycling. 
That was my initial thought, but then looked into it a bit more. I believe they are quite well respected in the titanium bike frame world.


----------



## cougie uk (19 Dec 2021)

Oh that Merlin. They've been in Ti for decades haven't they ? Looks a great bike.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Dec 2021)

silvervanplumberman said:


> Merlin bikes are a US company who make there own frames and I believe specialise in titanium. www.merlinbikes.com
> Not to be confused with www.merlincycles.com who sell everything to do with cycling.
> That was my initial thought, but then looked into it a bit more. I believe they are quite well respected in the titanium bike frame world.


Aha. Thanks for the info.


----------



## JhnBssll (16 Jan 2022)

I'm not sure how but I seem to have missed this thread until now  I've just spent the last 10 minutes browsing through page after page of shiny titanium, time well spent 

I joined the unofficial Ti owners club in September '19 when I picked up my new frameset from the lbs to build up at home. She's a cracking bike, definitely a keeper 😄


----------



## GuyBoden (18 Jan 2022)

Milzy said:


> I’ve got carbon paste on my Ti Seat post into Ti frame. I need the clamp quite tight to stop slip. Wouldn’t normal grease be better?


Do you need carbon paste on a carbon seatpost that's going into a Ti frame?

I think that the finish on the blue coloured carbon seatpost, I've just got in the post, is some kind of paint.

(I've always thought that saddlepost, would be a better description, not seatpost.)


----------



## Venod (18 Jan 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> (I've always thought that saddlepost, would be a better description, not seatpost.)



I suppose its related to what you call a bike seat, I have always called it a bike seat, (I know some people call them saddles) so seatpost is my preferred description. 

Saddles are found on horses.


----------



## Milzy (18 Jan 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Do you need carbon paste on a carbon seatpost that's going into a Ti frame?
> 
> I think that the finish on the blue coloured carbon seatpost, I've just got in the post, is some kind of paint.
> 
> (I've always thought that saddlepost, would be a better description, not seatpost.)


I’d say yes as the grit should stop it from slipping. Saddle post, posh way of describing it.


----------



## Jules59 (12 Feb 2022)

Recently acquired a Dolan ADX Disc


----------



## Johnno260 (1 Mar 2022)

I love it! I can’t thank C&N cycles enough.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Mar 2022)

Johnno260 said:


> I love it! I can’t thank C&N cycles enough.


Lovely. Reminds me of the day I got my Ventus.
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/show-us-your-titanium.56645/post-2078670


----------



## vickster (1 Mar 2022)

I forgot to add the 🦄


…at home and in the wild at Wimbledon Pret


----------



## Sittingduck (5 Mar 2022)

Configuration update...

After tackling some NCN1 Marriott's Way last weekend I decided to migrate my rubber to dedicated gravel tyres - for the stock wheels anyway.
For good measure, I have this week obtained a set of 'spare' wheels and some dedicated road tyres 

Original wheels - demoted to dirt duties:





New 'spare' wheels, shod with road rubber:


----------



## Hicky (8 Mar 2022)

Soltydog said:


> As promised, the Ventus with it's new wheels fitted
> View attachment 617171
> 
> 
> Been for a quick spin this afternoon after work. Smooth as silk & fast as feck (if only I was )👍 But I've still got an annoying creak , the old wheels were creaking, but obvs I've changed them, Changed BB, regreased jockey wheels & the creak is still there. I've a spare set of pedals, so I'll change them over & keep my fingers crossed🤞


How do you find the cambium?
I've considered one for a while but don't want to fork out if they're all talk and no walk. I have a leather Brooks on my other bikes and am happy with them but think the cambium looks more appropriate.


----------



## IaninSheffield (8 Mar 2022)

After an impressive and enjoyable test ride a few weeks ago, I recently returned to Spa Cycles to pick up the Sabbath Aspire I'd ordered as my 'summer' bike. Rode it back from Harrogate to Leeds, caught the train to Sheffield, then rode it home from there. Delighted! Despite summer waiting patiently in the wings, it would have been churlish not to take advantage of the handful of sunny days that have recently blessed us. Still impressed!
Here 'tis before its (hopefully) modest makeover:


Spa provide a high stack from which you can choose to set it lower, then they'll subsequently cut the steerer to your preferred position when you've settled. However, I think I'm going to stick with the original, more relaxed position; I find it more comfortable, as befitting someone of my advancing years.
Since the above photo, I took a cue from the seatpost graphic and added a few red accents. 'Bling' I think the yoof call it?


Just a 30 miler today, but what a pleasure. Sure, new bikes are invariably a joy, but this one feels special. Can't wait for shorts and t-shirt weather to get in some longer rides.
Wondering whether to swap in some red jockey wheels, or would that be a bling too far?


----------



## Soltydog (8 Mar 2022)

Hicky said:


> How do you find the cambium?
> I've considered one for a while but don't want to fork out if they're all talk and no walk. I have a leather Brooks on my other bikes and am happy with them but think the cambium looks more appropriate.


I have 2 bikes with B17s fitted & that was the first saddle I really got on with, but I don't find them as comfy on a road bike. The Cambium is almost as comfy as the B17, but more suited to the position on a road bike. I now have 4 of them  3 of them carved which adds a touch more comfort for me 👍 But they are not as durable as the leather saddles, I've had one crack & the one fitted on my turbo is getting a little worn now, but no cracks yet & that probably gets more use than any of the others


----------



## Gunk (9 Mar 2022)

IaninSheffield said:


> After an impressive and enjoyable test ride a few weeks ago, I recently returned to Spa Cycles to pick up the Sabbath Aspire I'd ordered as my 'summer' bike. Rode it back from Harrogate to Leeds, caught the train to Sheffield, then rode it home from there. Delighted! Despite summer waiting patiently in the wings, it would have been churlish not to take advantage of the handful of sunny days that have recently blessed us. Still impressed!
> Here 'tis before its (hopefully) modest makeover:
> View attachment 634422​Spa provide a high stack from which you can choose to set it lower, then they'll subsequently cut the steerer to your preferred position when you've settled. However, I think I'm going to stick with the original, more relaxed position; I find it more comfortable, as befitting someone of my advancing years.
> Since the above photo, I took a cue from the seatpost graphic and added a few red accents. 'Bling' I think the yoof call it?
> ...



that’s lovely


----------



## ianrauk (9 Mar 2022)

IaninSheffield said:


> After an impressive and enjoyable test ride a few weeks ago, I recently returned to Spa Cycles to pick up the Sabbath Aspire I'd ordered as my 'summer' bike. Rode it back from Harrogate to Leeds, caught the train to Sheffield, then rode it home from there. Delighted! Despite summer waiting patiently in the wings, it would have been churlish not to take advantage of the handful of sunny days that have recently blessed us. Still impressed!
> Here 'tis before its (hopefully) modest makeover:
> View attachment 634422​Spa provide a high stack from which you can choose to set it lower, then they'll subsequently cut the steerer to your preferred position when you've settled. However, I think I'm going to stick with the original, more relaxed position; I find it more comfortable, as befitting someone of my advancing years.
> Since the above photo, I took a cue from the seatpost graphic and added a few red accents. 'Bling' I think the yoof call it?
> ...


I usually don't like Sabbath bikes. They look very dull and boring.
But have to say yours looks very nice indeed.


----------



## bagpuss (10 Mar 2022)

My old Lynskey Sportive .



JCB Rocester by rebalrid, on Flickr




Sudbury Hall Derbyshire by rebalrid, on Flickr


----------



## FishFright (10 Mar 2022)

Gunk said:


> Mine is also assembled dry.



IIRC it's called galling, mines assembled with ti-prep or something similar.


----------



## FishFright (10 Mar 2022)

bagpuss said:


> My old Lynskey Sportive .
> 
> 
> View attachment 634608
> ...



Did you have an ice cream while stopping at the bench outside JCB ?


----------



## Johnno260 (10 Mar 2022)

DCR wheels are now on order, my next dilemma black or tan wall tyres! haha I'm looking at the GP5000's they look nice and I never see a bad word said about them.


----------



## Venod (10 Mar 2022)

Johnno260 said:


> I'm looking at the GP5000's they look nice and I never see a bad word said about them.



Well here's your first bad word(s) I had a pair, not tubeless, both trashed with sidewall failures, the only tyres I have had fail this way.


----------



## Johnno260 (10 Mar 2022)

Venod said:


> Well here's your first bad word(s) I had a pair, not tubeless, both trashed with sidewall failures, the only tyres I have had fail this way.



ohhh that's not good, they're not too cheap either, I was looking at the Pirelli ones as well.


----------



## JhnBssll (10 Mar 2022)

I use tubeless gp5000's and rate them highly. I also like and use the Goodyear Eagle F1 tubeless.


----------



## Gunk (10 Mar 2022)

I use clincher 5000‘s and they’ve been brilliant, I’ve also got a pair of older 4000’s on my other bike. I’ve used them for years.


----------



## bagpuss (10 Mar 2022)

FishFright said:


> Did you have an ice cream while stopping at the bench outside JCB ?





Not that time .


----------



## Paul_Smith SRCC (14 Mar 2022)

Taking my my 15 year old Van Nicholas Yukon out for a spin, picture taken at the end of the ride, posing in front of 'East beach' and 'East Cliff' at Westbay Dorset.

Broadchurch fans will no doubt recognise that view, there were plenty more nearby as much of West Bay was used in the series. Unrelated to the name of my bike but 'Yukon exercises' was also the name the military used as a code name for the full rehearsal of the raid on Dieppe in 1942.


----------



## jowwy (14 Mar 2022)

Paul_Smith SRCC said:


> Taking my my 15 year old Van Nicholas Yukon out for a spin, picture taken at the end of the ride, posing in front of 'East beach' and 'East Cliff' at Westbay Dorset.
> 
> Broadchurch fans will no doubt recognise that view, there were plenty more nearby as much of West Bay was used in the series. Unrelated to the name of my bike but 'Yukon exercises' was also the name the military used as a code name for the full rehearsal of the raid on Dieppe in 1942.


Nice bike and a triple gear set - very rare these days


----------



## Paul_Smith SRCC (16 Mar 2022)

jowwy said:


> Nice bike and a triple gear set - very rare these days


It's a TA Carmina, back in 2007 when I built the bike a triple was what was normally needed to get low gear ratios, the chainset is lovely but the gear change is 'OK' at best; as the front mech follows the radius of a larger chainring. I have got it to work well enough; for me, but I was always reluctant to recommend my set up.

If I was building it now I can achieve almost as low a gear with a Shimano GRX double, plus you should get a superior shifting between chainrings.


----------



## jowwy (16 Mar 2022)

Paul_Smith SRCC said:


> It's a TA Carmina, back in 2007 when I built the bike a triple was what was normally needed to get low gear ratios, the chainset is lovely but the gear change is 'OK' at best; as the front mech follows the radius of a larger chainring. If I was building it now I can achieve almost as low a gear with a Shimano GRX double, plus you should get a superior shifting between chainrings.


im guessing its a 53/39/30 - with a 12/28 rear cassette??


----------



## Paul_Smith SRCC (16 Mar 2022)

jowwy said:


> im guessing its a 53/39/30 - with a 12/28 rear cassette??


46/36/26 with Campagnolo 10 speed 13-29 Cassette




​


----------



## jowwy (16 Mar 2022)

Paul_Smith SRCC said:


> 46/36/26 with Campagnolo 10 speed 13-29 Cassette


ah so a 26/29 bottom gear....nice and spinney that. When i went to the alps back in 2017 i rode a sram etap set-up with a 48/34 and 11/40 rear cassette with a wolftooth roadlink ( as etap was a max of 34 rear cassette back then)......was a nice spinney gear in that there mountains


----------



## Paul_Smith SRCC (16 Mar 2022)

jowwy said:


> ah so a 26/29 bottom gear....nice and spinney that. When i went to the alps back in 2017 i rode a sram etap set-up with a 48/34 and 11/40 rear cassette with a wolftooth roadlink ( as etap was a max of 34 rear cassette back then)......was a nice spinney gear in that there mountains


Yes it is perfect for me, back in 2007 I worked part time for Bike Adventures, riding support as 'sweeper' at the back of the group, if someone got off their bike to push it up a hill that 26/29 bottom gear enabled me to ride next to them at walking pace. Fast forward to 2022 and my athletic ability has declined to the extent that I now actually need that gear! I confess I used it a couple of times in the hills around West Bay, some of the hills were steep and long and the odd descent was flooded at the bottom, so I had to grovel my way back up what I had just spent an eternity freewheeling down lol.


----------



## Sallar55 (30 Mar 2022)

Looked out my 08 VN Aeolus custom frame with a Burls ti fork with low rider bosses. One plus is that I can fit 28mm tyres as it was a race frame if you had a standard frame.





Needs a service, the chain is skipping is my old DT 240 hub gone or is it new chain and block😭


----------



## Johnno260 (26 Apr 2022)

Now with DCR wheels and tan wall tyres, I can’t wait for 5pm. 

Seems I have a bad batch of Pirelli inner tubes as both failed where the valve joins the inner tube.


----------



## Johnno260 (27 Apr 2022)

I can’t complain about that I’m very pleased.


----------



## GuyBoden (19 May 2022)

DELETED DUE TO NEGATIVE RESPONSES.


----------



## Gunk (21 May 2022)

That’s come together well. Not sure about the yellow cables but each to their own


----------



## Milzy (22 May 2022)

Gunk said:


> That’s come together well. Not sure about the yellow cables but each to their own


Yes, horrible, spoils the bike.


----------



## Gunk (22 May 2022)

Milzy said:


> Yes, horrible, spoils the bike.



Don’t hold back 😂


----------



## GuyBoden (24 May 2022)

Milzy said:


> Yes, horrible, spoils the bike.



*MY POST HAS BEEN DELETED DUE TO NEGATIVE RESPONSES.

ARE YOU HAPPY NOW!*


----------



## cougie uk (24 May 2022)

You ok Guy ?


----------



## ianrauk (24 May 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> *MY POST HAS BEEN DELETED DUE TO NEGATIVE RESPONSES.
> 
> ARE YOU HAPPY NOW!*



Milzy is a complete twit at times guy. Just ignore him


----------



## Johnno260 (24 May 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> *MY POST HAS BEEN DELETED DUE TO NEGATIVE RESPONSES.
> 
> ARE YOU HAPPY NOW!*



It's your bike, if it makes you happy then who cares what others think.

If it offends Milzy I would re-upload them just to annoy them.


----------



## FishFright (24 May 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> *MY POST HAS BEEN DELETED DUE TO NEGATIVE RESPONSES.
> 
> ARE YOU HAPPY NOW!*



Post it again just to spite the pathetic.


----------



## Milzy (24 May 2022)

Johnno260 said:


> It's your bike, if it makes you happy then who cares what others think.
> 
> If it offends Milzy I would re-upload them just to annoy them.



Just an opinion. I’m honest especially with people I like. If you like something keep it as it is. Maybe next service time try black outers you might like it more? It’s such a lovely frame.


----------



## Hicky (25 Jul 2022)

It’s been a bit quiet in the ti lovers section so I thought I’d give it a bump…..northern quarter grime Mcr style.


----------



## StuAff (30 Jul 2022)

The Litespeed's replacement (her loss will always sting, but this helps). Tripster ATR v3, 105 group, Hunt 4 Season Gravel Discs, Fizik Aliante R5 Open saddle on a Genetic Kayotype carbon post. Like her American sister, fast and stiff yet comfy. Fifty-odd miles on her today, in two stints, to make absolutely sure everything was right before we move on to those meat-and-potatoes centuries. Yup, it is.


----------



## Soltydog (31 Jul 2022)

StuAff said:


> The Litespeed's replacement (her loss will always sting, but this helps). Tripster ATR v3, 105 group, Hunt 4 Season Gravel Discs, Fizik Aliante R5 Open saddle on a Genetic Kayotype carbon post. Like her American sister, fast and stiff yet comfy. Fifty-odd miles on her today, in two stints, to make absolutely sure everything was right before we move on to those meat-and-potatoes centuries. Yup, it isLites.


Nice one Stu 👍 sounds like you lost the Litespeed in unfortunate circumstances tho  Hopefully see you on the Fridays ride from York 👍


----------



## craigwend (19 Sep 2022)

Ready for winter, mudguards back on, cleaned and lubed...


----------



## figbat (19 Sep 2022)

This was just after I’d unpacked and assembled it. It’s quite muddy now.


----------



## Johnno260 (20 Sep 2022)

I’m loving my Ventus still I can’t cycle enough.

Again thanks to everyone who helped me make my decision, and thanks to @Paul_Smith SRCC and his team.


----------



## PapaZita (20 Sep 2022)

My Van Nicholas Amazon.

Out in the woods on knobbly tyres:






Breakfast stop overlooking Warwickshire in touring configuration:


----------



## Gunk (20 Sep 2022)

Same as mine, I like the disc brake conversion. Mine is still on Canti’s


----------



## PapaZita (20 Sep 2022)

Gunk said:


> Same as mine, I like the disc brake conversion. Mine is still on Canti’s



I’ve had it on discs from the start, using a Winwood fork. Originally it was Ultegra 10 speed with BB7 mechanical brakes. I wasn’t ever really happy with that set up. An upgrade to SRAM Red Etap and new wheels has absolutely transformed it into my favourite bike by far.


----------



## Gunk (20 Sep 2022)

PapaZita said:


> I’ve had it on discs from the start, using a Winwood fork. Originally it was Ultegra 10 speed with BB7 mechanical brakes. I wasn’t ever really happy with that set up. An upgrade to SRAM Red Etap and new wheels has absolutely transformed it into my favourite bike by far.



Mine is still running Ultegra 6700 10 speed with Dura Ace brifters, TRP Canti’s and an Easton EA90 wheelset. A bit dated now but still rides beautifully.


----------



## PapaZita (20 Sep 2022)

Gunk said:


> Mine is still running Ultegra 6700 10 speed with Dura Ace brifters, TRP Canti’s and an Easton EA90 wheelset. A bit dated now but still rides beautifully.



I’m sure it does. My BB7 brakes never worked that well and always needed adjustment, and I‘d weighed the whole bike down with overly sturdy wheels. I think I saved about 1.5 kg with the upgrades, and it has allowed the rather good and very versatile frame to shine.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Sep 2022)

PapaZita said:


> My BB7 brakes never worked that well and always needed adjustment



That's a shame you couldn't get them to work properly.They must have had a fault.
I've had three sets on different bikes and they all worked flawlessly.


----------



## vickster (7 Oct 2022)

The AR-1 has been converted to 1x11 and has smart new tape


----------



## Jenkins (30 Oct 2022)

An update to the Pickenflick - it's now been converted to a 1x set-up


----------



## Juan Kog (23 Nov 2022)

My new Spa Elan , picked it up today . After spending over three and a half years agonising what to buy Ribble Van Nic Kinesis, earlier this year I settled on a Spa Elan .Early October I finally got round to visiting Spa cycles, testing and placing an order . I don’t like to rush important decisions.


----------



## All uphill (23 Nov 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> View attachment 668992
> 
> My new Spa Elan , picked it up today . After spending over three and a half years agonising what to buy Ribble Van Nic Kinesis, earlier this year I settled on a Spa Elan .Early October I finally got round to visiting Spa cycles, testing and placing an order . I don’t like to rush important decisions.



I am not at all envious. Not even a little bit.


----------



## Venod (23 Nov 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> View attachment 668992
> 
> My new Spa Elan , picked it up today . After spending over three and a half years agonising what to buy Ribble Van Nic Kinesis, earlier this year I settled on a Spa Elan .Early October I finally got round to visiting Spa cycles, testing and placing an order . I don’t like to rush important decisions.



Brilliant bike I have one, but the red bar tape spoils it IMO


----------



## AlanW (24 Nov 2022)

Lovely looking bike, enjoy it. Each to their own, but I'm also not sure about the colour choice of the bar tape.

Just out of interest, but I purchased a set of SKS mudguards yesterday for the rebuild of my Rourke bike and I was delighted to discover that the mounting brackets and stays are all coated black now. They would look really nice on that bike.


----------



## Juan Kog (24 Nov 2022)

Venod said:


> Brilliant bike I have one, but the red bar tape spoils it IMO


Black bar tape would have been more practical . I thought red would go with the red Hope headset and bottom bracket I chose . At least I stopped short of having red outer cables . 
Cheers Alan , Now you tell me about the black stays .


----------



## JhnBssll (24 Nov 2022)

Black tape with red highlights would look spot on IMO


----------



## AlanW (24 Nov 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> Cheers Alan , Now you tell me about the black stays .



To be fair, I only discovered it myself yesterday and I could hardly contain my delight 

But they would really set your bike off quite nicely


----------



## AlanW (24 Nov 2022)

@Juan Kog black tape is so much better.....lol


----------



## ianrauk (24 Nov 2022)

@Juan Kog Lovely bike. I'll echo what others have said about the red bar tape. But then again I have a real aversion to anything red. If you like the red, and you obviously do, then keep it and enjoy.

@AlanW Lovely bike too

Us Ti bike riders are lucky people to have such great looking rides.


----------



## Milzy (24 Nov 2022)

Venod said:


> Brilliant bike I have one, but the red bar tape spoils it IMO



Fully agree, it’s a poor choice.


----------



## Juan Kog (24 Nov 2022)

🤔 Must remember not to post any photos anywhere on the forum of my Surly Steamroller.
gloss black frame with 😱 Red bar tape Red brake cables Red bottle cages and Red Hope headset .
(edit) forgot the Red chain ring and Red mudflap


----------



## Jenkins (24 Nov 2022)

The Elan is a lovely bike, but I'd have gone with the black bar tape. 

Oh wait, I did 😄


----------



## Juan Kog (24 Nov 2022)

I like Red ……………………..


----------



## AlanW (25 Nov 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> View attachment 669030
> 
> I like Red ……………………..



Each to their own.......

Black mudguards would be nice on that to.....


----------



## Juan Kog (25 Nov 2022)

AlanW said:


> Each to their own.......
> 
> Black mudguards would be nice on that to.....


When the silver ones need replacing. I do have some red Bluemel mudguards but there wide and don’t look right with 25 mm tyres .


----------



## ianrauk (25 Nov 2022)

Johnno260 said:


> I’m loving my Ventus still I can’t cycle enough.
> 
> Again thanks to everyone who helped me make my decision, and thanks to @Paul_Smith SRCC and his team.
> 
> View attachment 661732



Stunner.

Its been a while since I posted a picture of my Ventus, so why not.
Here you go. 10 years old now and I still love every inch of the bike. Its served me well and we've enjoyed 10's of thousands of miles together and hope to enjoy many more miles in the future.


----------



## Venod (25 Nov 2022)

Well any excuse to post a pic, my Spa Elan with black bar tape.


----------



## Juan Kog (25 Nov 2022)

Venod said:


> Well any excuse to post a pic, my Spa Elan with black bar tape.
> 
> View attachment 669084


@Venod very nice ,but you appear to have a “RED” front hub or is it just a trick of the light .
like your garden BTW .


----------



## Venod (25 Nov 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> @Venod very nice ,but you appear to have a “RED” front hub or is it just a trick of the light .
> like your garden BTW .



Yes they are red hubs, I thought you would like them , although it has black hubs at the moment, I have three pairs of wheels I share between two bikes, the red hubs came about as I got the rims cheap from PX, and scouring eBay for hubs these came up Novatec NOS, a bargain price so I couldn't refuse, the tyres are Schwalbe G One all round 38mm but the measure 40mm on them rims. On the bike at the moment are some wheels that came with my Synapse, WTB rims with Formula hubs, running 32mm Gravel Kings semi slick, these were through axle only, I modified the rear to fit QR, the front only needed an insert. The third set are a pair of Kinesis CX another eBay bargain, they are the wider tougher model but have the stickers of the narrower cheaper model on them, I guess that's why they were selling them cheap, they have some 36mm Gravel King, SK on them. The two rims with the larger tyres are shared with my OnOne Pickenflick, the 32mm would also be OK on there but I use the Pickenflick off road a lot.


----------



## Paul_Smith SRCC (27 Dec 2022)

ianrauk said:


> Stunner.
> 
> Its been a while since I posted a picture of my Ventus, so why not.
> Here you go. 10 years old now and I still love every inch of the bike. Its served me well and we've enjoyed 10's of thousands of miles together and hope to enjoy many more miles in the future.
> View attachment 669080


I see you have also risked the Van Nicholas Ti stem on carbon steerer forks even though technically Van Nicholas don't recommend it; the reason being the Van Nicholas stem is quite cutaway at the back. I have seen carbon fork steerers crushed by this stem due to over tightening, as the steerer starts to fail it will invariably also translate to a creaking noise and often people will assume that noise is due to the fact the bolts are not tight enough; then tighten them even more which only makes the issue even worse!

In conclusion I would never actually recommend that combination........ says me having had my Van Nicholas Chinook since 2007 *and *with one their Ti Stems fitted! I actually fitted mine before they realised that there was a potential issue, I had and still have tightened all bolts on my ti stem to 5nm (Bontrager have a handy Preset Torque Wrench) and so far it's been fine.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Dec 2022)

Thanks for the heads up @Paul_Smith SRCC , I'll take your comments under great consideration as you're the man on this forum who knows. I've had no creaks so far in the 10 years since it/they were fitted. But I haven't had any reason over the years to remove the stem that often and I'm usually very carefully doing up bolts, certainly not the ham fisted type.

It would be a shame to change the stem as its a beautiful bit of metal.


----------



## Paul_Smith SRCC (27 Dec 2022)

ianrauk said:


> Thanks for the heads up @Paul_Smith SRCC , I'll take your comments under great consideration as you're the man on this forum who knows. I've had no creaks so far in the 10 years since it/they were fitted. But I haven't had any reason over the years to remove the stem that often and I'm usually very carefully doing up bolts, certainly not the ham fisted type.
> 
> It would be a shame to change the stem as its a beautiful bit of metal.


Yes I concur, "it would be a shame to change the stem as its a beautiful bit of metal"; as you can probably guess from my post I have no plans to change mine, but yes I will continue to be diligent to not overtighten and keep my ears tuned to any worrying creaks.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Dec 2022)

Paul_Smith SRCC said:


> Yes I concur, "it would be a shame to change the stem as its a beautiful bit of metal"; as you can probably guess from my post I have no plans to change mine, but yes I will continue to be diligent to not overtighten and keep my ears tuned to any worrying creaks.



Should have also added. I use Ti bolts in the stem, of which as you know, they're easy to knacker the bolt if tightened too much. That helps stop me tightening them too much.


----------

